# The Hopeful Muskateers Part 1



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Katey, Laura, Lily, Kim - welcome to our new home   

Love and hugs
Tracy
xxxxx

Happy Pancake Day


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

You girls all busy busy tonight?

Lily - here are some names with spanish twist that I like

Girls - Adina, Alexa, Elena, Catalina
Boys - Anton, Fabio, Aleka

Probs not much use to you, but hey, I like them  

Love
Tracy
x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi Tracey!

Not sure where the girls are tonight?  I went for a swim and then had a take away (tut tut) and then watched life on mars.

My flat is a mess with paperwork, was working from home today and just seemed to have made a mess!  Oh well.  Back to the office tomorrow.  I am going acu after work then meeting Tim to go and see that film 'Hot Fuss' meant to be funny.  So won't be around or at least not til late.

KT - you have not been around for days!!  Come back! 

Lily - How are you feeling now?  I hope your sad day hasn't turned into a sad night too? XXXXXXX 

Kim - when is test day?  Is it this week?  I'm confused sorry! XX


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh and here is a link for free chocs!!

http://specials.uk.msn.com/heaven/sample.aspx



/links


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Aha new home - feels weird...

Thanks for the names Tracy - all gratefully received. I'll put them to DH later.

Hope the swim was good    Laura. Haven't followed the choc link yet. Where has KT gone to?

KATEY (shouting loudly) we're missing you! What's all the building work you're having done?

Only one more lot of tears tonight. Spoke to DH about my worries. He admits he's worried too, but tried to point out everything has shown to be ok so far....

Bye for now, Love Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

It will all be find Lily I promise. You are bound to feel anxious, but it will be fine. there is no reason it won't be. XXXXXX

I'm off to bed.. Tim is calling


----------



## kateyl (Jun 12, 2005)

Hi girls - sorry that I have been such a flake. Just needed to calm down and chill out so i abandoned the computer, paperwork, nursery etc etc for a while.
Back now!

Tracy - thanks for our new home!!! Love the title! 

Laura - scan on the 7th...fantastic. Back on the road again...and, yes, being calm is a big part. I think that my last 2ww was my least anxious so maybe...?
As far as Tim....Lily is right...what you are feeling is soooooo normal. the number of times that robin and I argued and he said that he understood etc etc and I said that there was no way that  he could ever understand because he was not the one with the problem and he could leave and make someone else pg at the drop of a hat whilst i did not have that luxury! But then he made me realise that he woud rather have me than another woman and a family and, whilst having a family with me would make his life perfect, having me made his life worthwhile, (and I must say he is right!!!!!!). But I do understand. Tim is a lucky man whatever happens!

lily - your nan is a tad mistaken and you will feel jnr soon. They say that it is about weeks 20-22, on averge, for the 1st baby and earlier for any others. You have loads of time yet. I think I was 20 weeks when I first detected something but I was not sure. Week 21-today it is getting more apparent. yesterday he was like something possessed, today nothing. Please please please relax about that as it will happen - promise! Also, you heard the heart so we know he is doing well .... but little legs may not be strong enough to be felt yet.
And I am crying loads too about newspaper stories, vet TV programmes, the lack of pancakes in my life.....I think it's normal (or at least my electrician said it was).!!!

Kim - how's it going

We are getting a new kitchen - as our house did not have one at all and we have a concrete floor. So today it was horrid and the house was covered in dust - I nearly choked. But it will be worth it in the end - I hope!!!

I love the names Eleni and Isabelle, Lily. Spanish boys names...mmm....need more time.

We have pretty much decided on Jack William. Jack means gift from God and william was my grandfather. I know that Jack is topping the polls again but we love it so....hey!

If it was a girl we wanted Ava...but that is academic now!

OK I have gabbed enough!

Off to bed.....hugs, katey xxx


----------



## buster24 (Jul 11, 2005)

its all over for me period arrived this morning, we ar truely devastated had pinned so much hope on this one


----------



## kateyl (Jun 12, 2005)

Kim I am so so sorry. 

What more can I say? Nothing. 

I too hoped that this was the one for you. It will happen - you need to believe.

In my thoughts...katey xxx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Aw Kim no 

I dont want to sound patronising, but is it full blown AF? Not just spotted, or light flow?

Sending you massive hugs sweetheart  Always here if you need me xxxxxxx

Katey, Laura, Lily - will be back later to do personals, got a huge panfull of Weightwatchers no point soup on the boil so have to keep dashing off to check it!!

Love and hugs
Tracy
x


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Oh Kim, That's the last thing I was expecting to hear today - it's so early for you too.   We're always here if you want to talk more.

Take care and looking forward to hearing from you again. Love Lily. xx


----------



## kateyl (Jun 12, 2005)

Night Girls!


----------



## buster24 (Jul 11, 2005)

tracy def period was up at 3 am this morning the worst period pains i have ever suffered maybe due to the amount of drugs i was on, not sure. but all i had was paracetamol and it never touched it. my DH had to nip up to my work at 4am and the girls sneaked him some stronger pain killers, yes its illegal but i though i was going to die felt like my ovaries were huge and had the worst toothache ever. but i was not calling that drs on call you speak to a secratery, thena nurse then another nurse it takes about an hour before you get a desision then they send you to the clinic where the dr usually has not a clue about tx. the last tiem after my op i was in terrible pain, my mum callled she to is a nurse, the nurse she spoke to asked what contraception is she taking mum said she has had a salpingectomy and does not need contraception. was it not offered she is only 35 she really should be taking something, mum said she has no fallopian tubes a but she has ovaries, mum was like what the hell are you talking about, where my dear did you train and dont you know there is no way on earth you can get pg with out tubes, but this mad nurse was so sure i needed the pill. so you see why i would not want to call. anyway i am just rattling on now.
speak soon


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Im at work so can't type much.  

Kim - I'm so so sorry.  Sending you the biggest hug possible.  I'm so so sorry.  

I'll be back later XXX


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi all,

Kim- once again so sorry.  Have you had time to think of where you go from here or is it too soon?  Are you at home being cuddled? XXXXX

KT - lovely to have you back!  We missed you.

Lily - Just to add more reasurance my friend Tracey on the Barts thread is almost the same week as you and she was just saying she hasn't felt baby and she too is nerous about her scan.  Your normal!  Yeah!!  How are you feling now?

Tracey - hows you?  Those pounds are falling off a!

I have a lovely night last night, I went Acu and she said all my pulses are perfect, she showed me on paper how they have progressed since I started and she said I'm responding really well.  Then I was meeting tim to go tothe flicks and he turned up with a bunch of flowers as he said it felt like a date as we mad our own way there.  I thought was really sweet.  Film was good.

Feeling quite positive today.  Not sure how long that will last!!

XXX


----------



## kateyl (Jun 12, 2005)

Ah Laura that was lovely! he is a sweetie!

Missed you too.

Lily...you're quiet. hope all is ok.

Night, katey xxx


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Sorry ladies. Nightmare day. Couldn't get online last night, as had BT in and didn't get sorted until 5 minutes ago...

Really sorry Kim that you've been in so much pain. Really hope you're getting lots of tlc and come back and join us soon.

Hi Laura - that was lovely of Tim and well done for being soooo relaxed  . Everything is going just right for this cycle. Found any orange knickers yet?

Hi Katey - how ya doin'? Have you still got all those workmen around?

Hi Tracey - how's the healthy eating plan going? I'm currently addicted to blackcurrants and marmite.  

Had an awful day yesterday. I rang the midwife about my secretion and she said, 'It isn't watery is it?' Well yes I said. She then rang the hospital who told me to go in. PANIC - I suddenly became petrified as she was worried I was leaking amnio fluid  . Anyway 3 hrs later, after seeing a student nurse, house officer and then finally a registrar, it was confirmed my cervix is closed. Thank heavens, but oh I was so worried when they checked me out as the house officer who did it, had already said he'd only been with the gynae team 2 weeks, and with my tilted womb, I knew it would be tricky and all I could think of was him going too far and causing more trouble. I immediately regretted saying a thing but I had been up all night worrying so at least it gave me peace of mind. I was hoping they would just do an internal scan, like you Katey. Am currently trying to forget about it.

Love and hugs to you all my fellow muskateers


----------



## kateyl (Jun 12, 2005)

Hi there

Kim - hope you are feeling better in yourself and the pains have eased.

Tracy - no point soup - you go girl! That stuff I remember well and it was quite nice too!!

Laura - How's it going? Ready for a nice w/e Waht are you up to??

Lily - That sounded like quite an ordeal. It's always great - not - when the Dr has so much experience! Secretions can be so scary - I know! My Dr told me to go away and see the local hospital if it changed but I said no way jose I will pay to see you and have a scan thank you. That's the only reason I got one. It shouldn't be that way!

I am worn out. Still up to my armpits in dust and contractors and there seems no end in sight. Plus I am well and truy broke now but I needed a kitchen so what could I do?

I bought some maternity stuff today and I was amazed that I am actually a size smaller in maternity - go figure! So I may wear it forever!!!!

Tired now so off to land of nod.

Have a great saturday all - Katey xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Lily - oh you poor thing how terrible and scary.  So did they do a scan?  Glad its all ok anyway and your safely home.  What a horrible thing to happen.  Lets hope we have no more scares like that!!

Kt -how long are the work men around for?  Maternity wear how exciting!! XX

kim - how are the pains now? XXX

Tracey - any news on a match for you? Are you being matched in this country?  Where are you going?  I hear the  Care group have short waiting lists. 

Well me and Tim went for a curry last night and I had a bottle of wine (hic!) and then I came home and watched BIg Fish on DVD and fell asleep.  

Have nothing planned as such this weekend. I have to have some course work in Monday morning so need to get on with that, usual tidying and I also need to go to the pet shop for cat litter and rabbit food.  Not that exciting but had a few hectic weekends and so looking forward to getting a few jobs done.

we are off work week after next and so are hoping to go away maybe to barcelona for a few days and come back just in time for my scan.  No orange knickers yet but I am going to the big pet store and there is a big homebase type shop next to it so gonna get some orange plants hopefully.

Anyway best get on wit some bits.

Chat later XXXX


----------



## kateyl (Jun 12, 2005)

and, if I am not mistaken, isn't homebase's logo orange?

Have a good one!

Katey


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Well can believe it. Not one orange plant.  I was so disappointed.  But i did make another purchase.  I'm so naughty,  tim is going to go nuts when he gets home. 

2 minature hamsters!!!  they are so cute.  I got them as unlike normal hammies you can keep them in pairs.  I must have told you my last hammy died a couple of weeks ago.  So  i've just dug out the old cage etc.  As you can imagine the cats think they are great!!  They are both watching hamster tv as we speak.

What you girls up to?


----------



## kateyl (Jun 12, 2005)

You are unstoppable! You must have your hands full with the menagerie of pets at your house!!

What are their names

I have had a boring day - more dust. Hopefully only a week or so left.

Where is Lily?? I hope she is ok. 

Katey


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Well just to up date you 'ying and yang' are doing rude things!!  So much for being of the same sex!!  I will have to take them back tomorrow.  Grrrr  

I don't want to as they really are so cute.

I have lots totelllilyabout my new book, but my keyboard not working so I need to sort it out. Taken me ages just to type  this.  where are you Lily?? XX

Just drunk a big orange smoothy!!

XXXXX


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Forgot to say that I have been having terrible headaches.  must be the pill, was taken off it due to headaches before.  2 more weeks of it to get through.  XX


----------



## kateyl (Jun 12, 2005)

poor old ying and yang! Is it easy to tell a hamster's sex - especially a miniature one?!!!


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Sorry ladies, I have been sooo shattered! Think it's the week of no sleep worrying about secretions that's finally caught up on me. That alongwith building a fence all day in the fresh air made me just collapse on the sofa this evening whilst DH watched rugby, after rugby, after rugby  .

Laura - you make me laugh so much  . What did Tim say about your impulse purchase? Don't hamsters come in ginger (orange-like) too? Can you get to any proper gdn centres for an orange flowered plant - one with a good range of houseplants? Can't wait to hear all about your book - what's it telling you? Anything that's sticking in your thoughts more than anything else?

Hi Katey - do you think you need to wear a paper mask or tea towel round your head? I'm worried about all this dust you're getting. Thank goodness there's only one week left.

Hi Kim. Hope the pains have improved  . Thinking of you.

Hi Tracy. How's everything?

Well after sleeping all evening, think I'll go to bed. Everyday this week we've been working quite physically outside, building and creating, then with worries at night, I haven't slept well and woken up basically looking forward to the next moment I'll sleep again. And there I was expecting this trimester to be the lively one - where energy returns and libido increases - so what study was that info based on - hamsters?

Bye for now, Lots of love, Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Well Lily, I think I am going to have some serious words with you!!  After such a scary week I think that you should be resting up.  I'm not saying you can't do anything,but I don't think you should be building fences?  I know you are an outdoorsy girl but I think you need to rest up a little. PLEASE!!

Scan Tuesday isn't it? XX

Tim was almost relieved with the fact it was just hamsters that I purchased. I caught him at the front door and told him I'd had mishap while shopping,think he thought I'd bought something bigger!  They really are very cute.  They have white bellies and and beige colour tops.  

OK my book.  Its just full of coping skills about dealing with this stuff.  Most of my books are very much, eat this drink this type stuff.  This one is full of relaxation skills and cognitive reprogramming!  So teaches you how totrain yourself not to focus on what you don't have.  One of the relaxation skills was mindful walking, this so reminded me of Lily!  It says to think about all the sensory experiences when walking, the noises,the sights the breeze and concentrate on thinking about each one of them,pushing out any other thoughts except the sensory experience you are feeling.  The next chapter is how to cope when everyone else is pregnant.  Looking forward to seeing how she trains my brain with this one!!  I'll keep you updated!! XX

Hi Kt, Kim, and Tracey


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Morning, What a great book Laura. I shall think about it when we go for our walk this afternoon (after a not 'cooked by me' Sunday lunch  ). I like the way the book is suggesting getting in tune with your body whilst out in the natural outdoors. As for the fence building, the biggest jobs were earlier in the week, and I'm glad they're over, yesterday we were doing a much 'gentler' job - cropping willow branches and replanting around an area that I'm trying to separate off from everything else. Hopefully it will work and be a living fence that we can make other shapes with once it grows. I think just being outdoors all week must have been tiring. For the first time in weeks, I slept last night solid through without waking - amazingly lovely.

Are the two hamsters going back then?

Hi Katey - Are you busy with Sunday lunch for everyone again? Oh suppose not with the kitchen upside down!   That's a point - how are you managing, or are you getting lots of takeaways in?

Hi Kim and Tracy.

Love Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm cooking a roast today for when Tim gets home from cycling.  Sausage toad, with carrots (orange), sweet pots (orange) and cabbage (oh well!).

Ying and Yang are both asleep under the sawdust.  I will observe them today and see if there is more humping.  If there is i guess i'll have to take them back.  

Im meant to be doing my coursework but i'm just surfng and watching holly oaks!!  must get on.


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi girls!

*Laura * - my sister got two dwarf hamsters for Xmas a couple of years ago off her DP - they were the same sex, but heyho she ended up with 10 hamsters!!!! She had to spend a fortune on separate cages for them, cos they eat each other! So be warned  They have all died now though  but they were sooooooooo cute!! One of them only had 3 legs but it was faster than all the others put together  I think she had to have 2 to a cage, but they are very difficult to sex 

*Lily * - a big hug for you honey  sounds like you been through an awful time - glad things have settled down now though, and you are getting plenty of sleep  You look after yourself honey  

*Katey * - how you doing today honey? What maternity stuff did you buy? Is the kitchen finished yet honey? We couldnt afford a new one, so we have just made do with decorating the walls, paintwork etc. New one will have to wait till next year I think 

*Kim * - hi sweetheart, how are you feeling now? Hope you are ok, sending you some loving hugs  

As for me ladies, I got good news on Friday  My clinic rang and said they MAY have found us a match  she said to not get too excited yet, the lady is waiting for her blood test results to come back, but if all ok Karen (at the clinic) seems to think they may be an ideal match for me and Baz!! So, although it's a bit up in the air, at least things seem to be moving along for us again now - thank god!!!!!

Have to go now and check the lunch - doing roast beef with all the trimmings - yum!! What diet?   Well it is Sunday!

Love and hugs to you all
Tracy
xxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh Tracey!!!!  How exciting!!!  Bet you can't wait to get going again!!  

Off for a swim.  Back later XX


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

ok girls where are you all?

I have been meant to be doing my homework as I am meeting my tutor tomorrow but not done a sausage! Ops!

Feelng good, enjoyig my book and been for a long swim tonight followd by a steam and sauna. Ah!  And I've booked in for Yoga on Tuesday night.  

Can't believe its monday again    Why don't weekends last longer??

So Tracey - where are you having your treatment?  Oh exciting.

Kim - XXXXXX  

Katey and Lily - bet you are on the sofa rubbing your tums!!  Lily is it scan this week? Tue?  Katey, whens your next apointment?  Do you have to have any more IVIgs?  Hope not. XXX

Anyway I'm going to snuggle  down now with a hot chocolate (naughty I know) and a DVD then bed.  

XXX


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Evening all.
Wonderful news Tracy! Let us know when you hear about the blood results won't you? My fingers are tightly crossed for you. 

Hi Laura - Good to hear about all the self-pampering: about time too my girl! Any sex today? - The hamsters I mean . Went for a really good walk and breathed in the fresh air, thinking of your book, listened to the rustling leaves and noticed the flowering daffodils and daisies. We had Sunday lunch - main course only which was rubbish, then walked 3.5miles, stopped for an ice cream, then returned the 3.5miles. Got in the car and fell asleep! Lovely. Feel much better for it. Now hoping for another good night's sleep....

Hi Katey - where are you?   Did you get lunch out today, beings your kitchen's out of order? How are you doing?

Hi Kim.

Bye for now. Feeling sleepy.  

Love Lily. xx
PS Laura, my scan is a week tomorrow.


----------



## kateyl (Jun 12, 2005)

Tracy hurrah!!! that is great news! When is the blood test result back?? How does the process work Tell all (only if you feel like it). Really pleased for you.

Laura - how's ying and yang?? Any more humping?? Did you read the next chapter in the book yet?? I'd be interested to know what she has to say on that issue too.

Lily - The walk sounded lovely. Apparently babies sleep soundly in the womb when the mother walks as it gently rocks them. BUT tree climbing is out of the question!!
I did not cook lunch - we ate out to celebrate mum and dad's 45th wedding anniversary. I can cook in the kitchen though - but it is a real chore.

Some good news....I was absent yesterday because I became an aunty again!! Teeny tiny Matthew Paul came into the world quite quickly weighing in at 6lbs 11oz. I shot up to Nottingham to see him and he is just lovely. And very very well behaved too! Hopefully I will get to play more later in the week.

Apart from that all is quiet in Katey land. 

Catch up later....KT xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

well I so needed my book today!!  I had to run some workshops in a SEN school, it was very funny all the kids calling me Miss!!  One asked how old I was and I said 30 and he said 'really you don't look middle aged!'  middle aged!!!

But everyone in the world was pregnant.  Bumps everywhere.    But I smiled and asked all the riht questions etc.

The book said to make the right noises and then do a mini relaxation which is taught earlier in the book, also says about when you are expecting a feidn family member to tell you about a pregnancy to ask them how you would like to be told.  They suggested an email or letter as then you can compose ourself before having to speak to them.  Think next chapter is maintaining your relationship, I'll keep you updated.

Tracey - I need to know all the info as this could be my route forward so I will be following you with intrigue and wonder!  Although we need to do some saving as someone told me it works out about 8-9K for a DE cycle, even if you bring your own donor!

Lily - walk sounds lovely, bet jnr enjoyed it too.

Katey - congrats on being an aunty again!!  How exciting you are next!!  Oh so exciting!!  XX

Kim - XX


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Evening all 

*Katey* - ooh congratulations on being an Aunty honey  







glad you are ok 

*Lily * - how are you doing hun? Glad you are sleeping ok - sleep is the best thing I always say for absolutely everything!!! If your body tells you to sleep, then sleep! 









*Laura * -  30 middle aged?  Guess that makes me well into my dotage!  The book sounds good honey - well done you for keeping a brave face in amongst all those bumps honey - I know just exactly how you feel 

Thanks for being so lovely about my possible match girls. Laura, I can tell you anything you want to know really, as this will be our 4th attempt with DE 

I can tell you that for a fresh cycle it costs us £5500  this is because we take part in egg sharing, and therefore as recipients we have to pay for the donor's treatment. It is a way of getting more people to donate eggs, it is an incentive for them, and also it lets ladies with healthy eggs, help us less fortunate ones! Personally I am just grateful to anyone who considers donating eggs, no matter what their reasons 

Our first attempt we had a known donor - my cousin. This was fee paying patient at an NHS hospital and it still cost us just under £4000. I was not impressed at all with the hospital and so we switched to private which is why it costs that little bit more. TBH we cant really afford it but we are so lucky cos our parents are helping us out as much as they can 

I think it can take anything up to 6 weeks for the lady's blood tests results to come back. Then they will compare her results and her characteristics to me, and if all is ok they will officially send me details so I can decide whether to accept her or not. From then on, it's really a matter of me waiting for her cycle to be controlled - I can fit in with her at any stage as I have no natural periods.

Well, I guess I have bored you good and proper there!  Your own fault, you did ask! 

Love and hugs to all, and if you have any more questions Laura, feel free to ask away
Tracy
xxx


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi Tracy, You haven't bored us at all - I find everything each one of us goes through totally interesting. It's amazing how we are all so different and require different treatment plans. I'm so excited for you and really hope this lady's a good match.

Hi Katey, Congratulations Auntie! Is that your brother's little one then? How's the cooking going? When do you expect the new kitchen to be completed?

Hi Laura, What a day you've had! Sounds like you found that book just in time. I love your book  .  What is the author's background?

Anyone see Half woman, Whole life? I found Rose to be such an inspiration and was so scared her baby wouldn't breathe. Channel 5 seem to be doing a series of inspiring people at the moment, eg the joined twins last week who really made one feel in the slow lane.

Off to bed. Love to you all. Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi girls,

Tracey - not bored at all, I have lots of questions for you!  My sister has offered me her eggs,but I'm not sure is she really meant it or not.  I guess I need to sit down and have a proper chat with her.  I would be very happy having my sisters eggs but I'm not so sure about a unknown donor.  I hate the thought of putting my sister through all of it though,  she is a bit of a wooze!  Scared she doesn't want to do it but feels she has to offer.  Does that 5.5K include the drugs?  Another lady I was talking through said that it cost about 8-9K?  I think I would like to go to the Lister as I've heard they are good.  I want to have a consult with them before I move onto DE anyway.  My hosp is a bit crap.  My sister is 35 in November so would need to move soon if its what we decide to do.  Oh decisions!!  Fingers crossed for this go. XXX

Katey - when you seeing the little one again?  I meant to say that my nephew is called Jack, my gramps is called William, I love william but there is a big family feud so I doubt I would use it.

Lily  - The lady is called Dr Alice Dormer, she runs mind and body classes for infertile couples.  I think she is a psychologist.

Kim - hi honey. XXXX

I'm off to yoga later.


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Evening 

Well, this evening I have more *GOOD NEWS!* Spoke to the clinic today and they are definitely offering me the match!! The letter is in the post and we should receive it tomorrow  So, if we like the sound of her, and her characteristics etc are all ok, then we ring the clinic and accept!! OMG cant believe it seems like it's starting to move along again!! At last I seem to be able to get a foothold on the long climb out of Limbo Land 

*Laura * - wow that is fantastic that your sister has offered to donate to you!! I know both of my sisters wanted to help me, but for various reasons they are unable to do so (one is too young and not had a family of her own yet, and the other has severe Endo and has problems of her own with AF etc). Has your sister already had children? There are implications to known donors, such as how will your sister feels if it works and you have a baby - will she ever look on it as somehow her child? Who will you tell in the family? Will you tell the child your sister donated? What about family functions, christenings etc etc etc but these are easily overcome and I am sure your sister would be totally fine! The counselling session you would have to have would iron out any little niggles honey.

The £5,500 includes everything, my drugs, the donors drugs and treatment, scans etc etc and even the follow up consultation. It is so scarey cos we have already spent over £10k on unsuccessful treatments, but hey, it will be sooooooo worth it if it works!!!!

Much love to you all
Tracy
x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Tracey-  Firstly wooooo hooooooo!!!!  when will you be starting??  

Yes my sister has 2 kids of her own and doesn't plan to have any more.  I would tell the nipper and my close family.  My sister has said its just an egg and would only go to waste if I didn't have it.  I think she wouldn't see him/her as hers, she has enough with her two.  I worry with  an unknown donor I would know nothing about the other women and not be able to answer the childs questions about things when they grow up.  Are you going to tell him/her?  You must be so excited about it all.  I can't believe this is your 4th go!!  Must work this time??Surely!!   

where are you Lily,KT and Kim?

XXX


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi Ladies,
What fantastic news Tracy - I'm so pleased for you and hope so much that you are happy with the match. You better start looking for some orange knickers, orange flowered plant and orange foods, to prepare your womb....

Hi Laura - how was yoga? I'm really interested in the idea of your sister donating eggs. I have been trying to wonder whether I'd prefer to know the donor or not, and have +ves and -ves for both ideas. Is success better with a family member's eggs? Would you try a second clinic first, to see how they get on with your ovaries, eg the free go at Bourn Hall if you donate sperm?

Hi Katey - you're quiet. Surely that doppler has given up from overuse by now  .

Hi Kim.

Busy day today. Spring is just around the corner and custmers are calling again, so I have to get my head on for action/advice/invoices etc.... Trying my hardest not to eat for England and to go for healthy options - best thing I reckon is just not to buy tempting things in the first place.

Bye for now, Love Lily. xx


----------



## kateyl (Jun 12, 2005)

Tracy that is fantastic news. You must be over the moon. I am soooooooo praying hard for you. All systems go!

laura - that was a lovely your sister made. what a sweetheart! But for now lets see how you get on....that scan is coming up soon!! I am keeping it all crossed!

Lily - you are so good. Tonight I bought organic choc ice cream and ate some too! I feel really bad but......

My nephew is in the wars a little today. He has problems feeding and the hospital says he cannot go until it is sorted. The nurses are expressing sil's milk and using a beaker so baby does not get used to the teat of a bottle and not want to go back to breast. Poor sil is obviously beside herself and it is not the lovely experience she had hoped for. Tomorrow is crunch day - he either latches on or that's it for breast feeding. I hope it works out for them both - it's got to be hard.

My house is hell. dh has decide to have all the internal doors dipped rather than just the kitchen ones and now we are doorless even in the bathroom - with workmen everywhere!! I am soooooo NOT amused!

All that and I have a pain so bad in my nether regions it is like I have been on a 6 month horse riding holiday and have just got off! Aparently it is the ligaments/pelvis stretching. Ouch. It's been like this for about 6 weeks now and the Dr said it will get worse. Oh joy.

Know I should be grateful and not moan but.....

Anyway..off to bed.

Congrats again Tracy - fab news.

Hugs to Kim (xxxx)

Katey


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Morning girls 

*Lily* thank for your lovely comments and support honey  Hope you are ok today

*Laura * - it sounds like your sister has it all sussed honey and she would be ideal! For a start she has proven fertility!! This is actually my 5th attempt honey  The first attempt was with my ex partner about 8 years ago but I abandoned it part way through cos I found out the  was cheating on me   Anyway, these things happen for a reason, cos I met my gorgeous and lovely Baz and I couldnt be happier! I am just praying it works out for us and we get our baby  Like Katey says though honey, best to think about what's happening at the moment      with a bit of luck and god willing you wont need to go through DE IVF!!!!   

*Katey* - Oh dear honey, sounds like hell in your house  BUT think of the end result!! It will look gorgeous and you will be so pleased  Oooh the stretching pains sound awful, hope they ease up for you soon honey 

Kim - how are you sweetheart?

Love and hugs
Tracy
x


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Blimey Katey,
That's something to look forward to then  . Does a bath help - obviously once the door's back on! Maybe swimming would relieve it?

Hi Laura, Tracy and Kim.

Off for a late breakfast (I like to do some jobs first before I feast on my porridge  ).

Love Lily. xx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Evening

WE GOT IT WE GOT IT  Our official letter offering us a donor came today!!! She sounds great, so we are going to ring tomorrow and accept!!  Also, I dont think we have to wait as long as we thought for her bloods to come back, so it may happen sooner than we thought!! Will find out more tomorrow I think when I ring them up!!!

Love and hugs
a very happy
Tracyxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Sorry to butt in but just wanted to say a big congratulations to Tracy - fantastic news!!         
All the best and hope this is the one xx


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

*WONDERFUL NEWS TRACY!!*  

How long before you start taking treatment then? Cor blimey Laura and Tracy going it together.... Everything is looking so  for the two of you. Yippee.   

Here's to lots of       

Hi Laura, Hi Katey, Hi Kim.

Love Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi All,

I'm bit drunk so apologises for spelling mistakes!!!  Out with friend for thai and of course had my acu.  I start stimms 2 weeks today,scared.

Tracey -  yeee haaaa!!  When are you starting?  I'm off 2 weeks today!  Ah!  So chuffed and hope you are joining me with the xmas babies!! XXXX

Lily - Oh nearing your scan!!  My friend who same week as you foudn out she having girl yest.  Oh wonder what your having!!!!

Kt- ouch, that don't sound nice?  What can we do to help? My loo is free?

Kim - love and hugs as always. XXX


----------



## kateyl (Jun 12, 2005)

Tracy that is grrrrrrrrreat!!!! 

You must be so excited! I am for you!!!!! And what does your very handsome chappy have to say about it all

Laura too! 2 weeks!!!! That is so close - i'm not sure I can take all the excitement!! Isn't your scan on Tuesday??

Lily too....the 2 week scan and you'll be able to put a sex to the kicking which will begin in ernest imminently!! Any more name thoughts

I should be off to bed but I had a nap (well, more marathon sleep than nap) this afternoon and now I am wide awake. Maybe a snuggly duvet can change that!

I'l try!

Thinking about you, Kim....please let us know how you are doing.

Hugs to all - Katey xxx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi girls

Laura you are way ahead of me honey  I spoke to the clinic today and accepted the match. Unfortunately my donor (ooh it's good to say those words  ) has just started AF so we have to wait till her next AF which will be approx 28 days!! We both then have to have scan on day 2 of her AF, then can't start till day 21! So we are looking at about 8/9 weeks from now before the actual ET if everything goes to plan, which will be probably 1st week in May!! OMG May seems such a long way off  BUT at least we are moving on! Got to look on the positive side!!!!!

Much hugs and love to you all
Tracy
x


----------



## kateyl (Jun 12, 2005)

Tracy - You know, it will fly by because you will have time to concentrate on getting your mind and body ready for et. It must be a great feeling to be back on the road again!! love the little tracy pic!!!!

Hi girls - how are you all??

I am ok. Still up to my neck in dust but there is an end in sight....a week on Friday the Kitchen will be here and all the pain will be behind us. Thank the Lord!

Katey xxx


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi ladies,
I agree with Katey, Tracy: it's not long, and will soon pass whilst you're getting ready. Good idea to concentrate on the steps she's progressing through, that way you'll feel like you're progressing too. Is the donor having IVF for herself too? Love the little Tracy picture - a little angel  !

Hi Katey - so the end is nigh and soon you'll have your privacy back and a brand spanking new kitchen  . How are you feeling - still aching - when did it start? When's your next appointment at your local clinic? Have you finished with the London one (eg IVIg etc)? You asked about more names we've maybe thought of. I'll let you know after Monday, once we know whether he/she's a boy or girl, then maybe the muskateers can help as DH and I just can't decide.

Hi Laura - how's it going? Bad head today? So excited about you starting your cycle.

Hi Kim, thinking of you.

Off for an early night. Yawn yawn. Had busy day today, handling about 3000 plants in one way or another.... I was thinking I better let the baby rest, but isn't it supposed to wake up when I sleep? Oh well.

Lots of love, Lily. xx


----------



## kateyl (Jun 12, 2005)

Hi 

Yes I have finished in London - which is strange as I feel a little lost without that support. I have a glucose intolerance test on Tuesday (got the date right this time) and a scan the following Monday (12th). The aching comes and goes, but when it comes...oh boy! It started weeks ago and the Dr said that it is inflammation of the pubis. I don't think everyone gets it but then I was lucky enough not to get anything else.
I have had a dodgy tummy today - hope that goes away as i get nervous about everything!!

So the scan is on Monday?? That is so close. You must be very excited! I am glad you are finding out and telling us!!!! 

Laura - where are you

Tracy - that was a good Lily question...is the donor having IVF too 

Night girls

Katey


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Morning  

Lily, yes the donor is having IVF too - it is part of an eggsharing scheme which means that basically the recipient pays for the donor's treatment and drugs as well as her own in return for a share of the donor's eggs which is why it is so much more expensive for my cycle, but hey, I dont mind!  I am just grateful that there are women out there prepared to share their eggs!  Wonderful wonderful angels!  If they didnt do what they do I would never have a chance to carry my own child    So, this donor and I, although we will never meet, we will have ET on same day and test same day   

Katey, Laura, Kim  

Love and hugs
Tracy
xxxxx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Evening 

Just bumping us back up the page - we had gone over to page 2 

Come on girls where are you?


----------



## kateyl (Jun 12, 2005)

Thanks Tracy - this thread is getting a bit quiet these days. Life takes over I guess.

OK - so now I understand how it works for egg share. It is costly but, I agree, well worth it in the end. It was the same for IVIg. We are soooo broke now and owe family money too but it had to be done. I would have sold everything I had - well, with the exception of some white cheddar popcorn a friend sent to me from the US. Oh it tastes so good!

My doors are back - oh the luxury! The kitchen floor is finally finished and the pasterer is here as I type skimming over bad wall bits. A week today and it will all be done. Good job too as I am near breaking point!

I also made the mistake of looking at myself sideways in a mirror today - oh good god I am vast! Again, i know that I should be grateful - and I am - but it did come as a bit of a shock!!!!

I'm also getting cola cravings - BAD! It's awful to want something you really should not have. I do have 1 can a day but i just want it all the time. That's really going to help me with my glucose test!

Hope to hear from you all soon.

Katey xxx


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi ladies,
Away all day today so am cream crackered. Where's lovely Laura?

Hi Tracy, I'm getting so excited for you, talking about ET's and test dates. I must control myself. Do let us know how things are progressing eh?

Hi Katey - can't believe you lived so long without the doors - surely the bathroom one was back on before now?   I also had to look at myself sideways today: what a shock. We went shopping and before we went, I put on my trusted stretchy 'non maternity' top, which I couldn't believe now only just meets the trousers and occasionally, when I felt the bottom of it, I was horrified to feel an inch of bare tummy showing!  I'll leave that for the under twenties. Obviously I quickly darted into the first clothes shop I could find (Next) only to find two maternity options! Both of which were hideous - I mean who with a big belly wants plain cream and stretchy?! Came home with nothing. Was wondering about trying online, but I can easily try 20 tops on and get nothing, so I'm not sure I can be bothered with sending everything back. Any online recommendations however?

Hope you're ok Laura? Friday night - party night maybe? What happened to the hamsters? Read any more of the book? Would love to hear more....

Bye for now, Love Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Sorry girls I'vehad a crappy couple of evenings and feeling really poorly.  Its so cruel,I feel so pregnant!  Boobs all big and sore and I am SO tired I can't keep my eyes open.  Also constipated!  What a joy. I am assuming its the pill.

Got home today and crashed out,I now have to pack and clean the flat as we are off to Florence in the morning.  Will be lovely but given the choice think I'd rather be tucked up in bed.  Moan Moan...sorry.  I'm back tue.  Butshock horror I won't be here for Lily's news!!  And I have left my moby at my friends last night in Hastings and so you can't even text me!!  Iwill do my best to get on line on Monday eve I promise!

Good luck lily!!!!   
Katey - hope the pains stay away  
Tracey - Hope things carry on progressing well.
kim- XXXx

I'll be back Tue and have my scan wedand then can come off pill hopefully and will feel better.  I truly am shattered.

Sorry I've been crap this week, just had alot on and feeling poorly. XXX

Love to you all and have a good weekend. XX


----------



## kateyl (Jun 12, 2005)

have a great time Laura!!!


----------



## kateyl (Jun 12, 2005)

Hi there all

Just a quickie to say Hi as I will be awol tonight.

We are having a drink laden treasure hunt for the nursery staff tonight as a kind of team building fun thing. So I will be at work until late.

Hiope you are all well and dandy. Laura should be in Florence by now (soooo jealous!!). Lily - you having an easy w/e
Tracy - still excited Bet so. 

Kim - hope you are ok.

I'm fine. Bought the most amazingly cute baby trainers for my brother's little one and they are just so good I could eat them!!! What is it about little shoes I will be seeing him tomorrow and I cannot wait!!

Well - best get a wriggle on....

Love etc - Katey xxx


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi ladies,
Hope the weekend is fun Laura despite the hormonal trouble. I tried to persuade Dh to go to Florence last year but we went to the Loire Valley instead. Let us know if you'd recommend it.

Hi Katey - what a great idea for team building - shame you can't indulge too. Was is a success? Those trainers sound lovely - have you bought much for your own needs yet, now you know the sex?

Hi Tracy and Kim   

Had an enjoyable weekend so far designing and building a bridge with DH and creating a bog garden for the gunnera that we've had for a year and not planted. Wanted to dig over the veggie patch but it was just too wet and sticky  . Got stuck (literally) in my wellies in the boggy patch instead.

Looking forward to hearing from you all, love Lily. xx


----------



## kateyl (Jun 12, 2005)

Hi there

I have bought nothing for us and won't until I get to 30 weeks - that's the time i will maybe begin to feel comfortable. I am so desperate to purchase but.....Doesn't stop me looking around though!!

The night was a great success in many ways but mix young people and alcohol and...Needless to say there were those who had fun nd those who pushed the boundaries too far with their partners or team mates. I have to say that people never fail to amaze (and disappoint) me.

What is the bridge for and what is a gunnera?

I highly recommend Florence. It is lovely - but a bit hot for my delicate Irish skin!

Hi Tracy!! Hi Kim!!

Hope it's good Laura.

Katey


----------



## buster24 (Jul 11, 2005)

hi girls just to give a wee update. We have an appointment on the 21st march at glasgow to speak about using donor eggs from my sister, this is not set in stone yet. i have also been looking at using anon donor in reprofit clinic in czech. have been feeling really down for a few days, just feel my head belongs to some mad woman and not me, i am usually very rational  but not just now  
hope yous are all well and the bumps are coming along to
kim xxxxx


----------



## kateyl (Jun 12, 2005)

Kim - don't beat yourself up. Nobody would expect you to be anything other than down right now. It is exciting news about your current decisions though. Had you thought if this before??
Whatever....take your time and you'll know what is right and when it is right.

Hugs - katey xxx

ps night all!


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Evening,
Hi Kim - I'm so sorry you're going through such an horrendous time at the moment. Nobody should go through this. Of course you won't be feeling rational right now - take time to grieve. I am really impressed by your next step plans and look forward to hearing more about them. Thinking of you  

Hi Katey,
I'm impressed with you too for your willpower!
We're building a bridge to go over a dry stone river bed - it was to be a pond and has already been dug out, but obviously not such a bright idea anymore. A gunnera is a HUGE herbaceous plant, commonly known as 'giant rhubarb' that can get to 2m x 2m. It's leaves are so big, you can stand underneath them. It's going in a bog garden next to the dry river bed. Your night sounds 'interesting', made more so by the variety of people - no photocopying bodyparts I hope?

Hi Laura in romantic Florence. Hi Tracy wherever you are!

Had a wet day outside preparing stuff ready for staff tomorrow, whilst we're having our scan - very nervous! Will let you know how we get on.

Lots of love, Lily. xx


----------



## buster24 (Jul 11, 2005)

donor is not something i had ever thought about. I was so sure istanbul would get em pregnant, i have though always though my egg reserve was low. Financially and emotionally i dont think i can afford to go down the road using my own eggs as every time the collection gets worse. I mentioned to Dr in istanbul about a AMH test he said it was a waste of money as it would only tell me what i already know my quality and quantity are deminished. My siste and i are very alike both dark and tall, both been to university twice and on the phone people not even out husbands can tell our voices apart. So i feel DNA wise it would be very similar to my own. but she has bigger lips and noise     but i want say that to her she will kill me. It is not set in stone yet have the appointment at glasgow on the 21st but have also looked at czech. Karens DH wants to know more about it and if he was not sure about it i would never expect her to go down that road. So i have to have plan B.
but i have been adviced to wait till around june as i have been on such high doses of FSH drugs. I t will give me time out but to be honest dont know what to do with my self till then,
hope all is well take care speak soon
kim xxxxxxxx


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi ladies,
It's really good to have the plan to concentrate on Kim. Let us know how things go.

Hi to Katey, Laura and Tracy. Hope the holiday was grand Laura.

Anyone out there? Love Lily. xx


----------



## kateyl (Jun 12, 2005)

I'm here!!

Kim - Just take your time and re-group. I know that miracles seem so unlikely at the moment BUT I promise they are not. Then when it does happen, and i'm sure it will, you will shocked that you ever doubted!!! 

Lily - well?? Tell!!

Hi Laura & Tracy!!

I'm ok. Had my glucose tolerance test today. It was so hard to get up and go out without a cup of tea and then be faced by 400 mls of lucozade and a 2 hour wait....BUT at least it's over me now and I pray that the results are in my favour.

Apart from that...all quiet!

Katey


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Gosh this thread has gone quiet and I had such news....oh well, maybe we'll be together again one day  . Lily. xx


----------



## kateyl (Jun 12, 2005)

Lily have you gone nuts??

I posted a couple of hours before and I have sent you a text.....why did you not tell us the news??

katey


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

LILY!!!!!!!  Its 1.30am and I'm shattered and I need to know if 'm knitting for a boy or a girl?

I logged on in Italy but it would not let me log on to type anything  and my mobile is in Hastings!!!   I'm at the hospital in the morning and then have to loiter in London Til acu at 5pm.  Meeting hastings friend to get phone at some point!!!!  

Oh Lily!!!!  I am desperate to know whats happening!!!!  Oh Oh Oh!!!  I have to get to bed but I'll be back tomorrow!! (well thats today now!)

Hi Everyone else! XXX


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Ok my strop is over  . I'll put it down to hormonal loneliness....

Good news and bad:
Scan showed a healthy girl   and we're over the moon with the news. Her measurements for her head, tummy and leg were all 20wks1d (on 20wks3d) so that's good. All organs present and looking good.

However, after my secretion the other day, they've diagnosed I'm a strep B carrier - which means that I have to have 2 lots of IV antibiotics during labour, otherwise there's a risk baby gets infected and it can lead to meningitis very quickly. Apparently 25% of pregnant women carry it and it has caused deaths/brain damage in some babies. I wasn't too worried until the dr fetched stickers to put on the front of my notes saying strep B alert.

Also, the sonographer saw 'placental lakes'. She took pictures of them to show the dr. I can't find much out about them and am waiting to speak with my MW. They look like little dark patches on the scan and are little pools of blood. Placenta was also lying a little low, but they're expecting it to move up.

Sorry I didn't write. I must admit to feeling a bit sad with the unexpected news and not knowing really how serious it is. DH is as much in the dark as me, and I haven't told anyone else. Didn't feel right just writing it into oblivion.

Well I hope you had a really good holiday Laura - tell all when you've chance.

Hi Katey  .

Love Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Lily!!  So glad you posted. XXX  A little girl how wonderful!!  I'm off to hosp now but will be back later.  I will do some research foryou as off work all week. The joy is they know and sounds like there are some simple measures they can do to keep little en safe and healthy.

Talk later XX


----------



## kateyl (Jun 12, 2005)

What did I say....a girl! You see I am psychic! Lily that is great news and I am over the moon for you both! Now...names

I will do some research for you on placental pools if you'd like - I must admit to never having heard of them. As for the Strep B.....25% sounds like a lot of women so I would not worry too much. Maybe I should be tested How do they test for it?? Did they collect the secretions??

I also got bad (ish) news. My glucose blood test shows that I have borderline gestational diabetes which has really pi**ed me off. I have to go to hospital on Tuesday to see the diabetic nurse.

Oh when will it be easy??

I have to take the cat to the vets now so must fly.....

glad you're back Laura - missed you lots.

hugs
Katey xxx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi girls!!!

*Lily* - FANTASTIC NEWS









Wow I am so pleased for you honey! Anyway I could tell you were a little worried so I looked up placental lakes, and here is what I found:

Placental lakes are seen on scans as black areas on the surface or deeper inside the placenta and are actually pools of blood. You can see the placenta in the image below above the baby on the front wall of the womb; the three small black areas on the surface of the placenta are lakes.

There have been one or two cases reported where very large placental lakes were thought to be associated with poor placental function *but it is now known that almost all placentas have one or more lakes by the third trimester; they don't seem to affect the baby in any way. *

A recent study found no association with placental abruption (bleeding from the placenta during pregnancy), high blood pressure or pre-eclampsia, premature labour, small babies or stillbirths.

*Because it would seem placental lakes are so common and have no significance, most sonographers do not report them or even mention them to women*. 

Note I have made the most relevant bits bold!!!!! I am sure everything will be fine sweetheart 

*Katey* - aw sorry to hear about the diabeties thing honey  Will this have a great effect on you? Will you have to take meds do you think? Hope your puddy cat's ok 

*Laura* - How are you sweetheart? How did you get on at the hospital?

*Kim * - hi sweetheart, hey June is not so far off you know 

No news from here - just plodding along as usual!  Am making a great effort to cut down on the ciggies, and have halved my daily intake! My idea is to get down to 1/4 of what I usually have per day and then use a NRT to help me over the final hurdle!!!

Much love and hugs to you all
Tracy
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kateyl (Jun 12, 2005)

You go on the ciggies girl!! That is fantastic - and hard too...I know! It's all in a very good cause too!!!

Laura - let us know!

Lily - I found the same article as Tracy on the lakes and it seems that they are not uncommon. I did find some other articles but I must confess I did not understand a word!!! Hope it helps.

Hi Kim.

The diabetes thing is more of a concern for the baby than me. It does increase my risk of type 2 later in life but that's no certainty. The baby, however, might grow too large and it may cause pre-term labour. I may have to have a c-section if the baby gets too big. Also it could affect his blood in that he is producing more insulin to help combat my sugar levels and when he is born, and my levels are not impacting on him any more, he may get sugar imbalances in his blood because it is used to dealing with mine. It's all a bit of a mare. Only 1-3% of pregnancies are affected ... would have to be me!!

I was only borderline so hopefully we will be ok.

Plasterer is here...got to dash!
Katey xx


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Thanks so much Tracy for the info - you are very reassuring and a lovely star!   I had a quick look on the night of the scan, but DH noticed and begged me not to search anymore as I think he was worried what I'd find, which worried me even more. I rang the hospital this morning as I had such a bad night sleep last night and the dr I spoke to said they would keep an eye on them, but that they don't really know the significance of them.

Hi Katey - sorry for the dm news - I know how much you love your chocolate and orange juice. Only good thing is that they have diagnosed it so early and therefore prevent the baby getting too big. Don't forget I'm a dietitian by trade, so if you want to ask anything - I'm always here for you.  

Hi Laura - how did it go at the hospital and how was Florence - can't wait to hear? We've missed our Laura so much  .

Hi Kim. Thinking of you.

Had the busiest day at work today, of the year. Helped take my mind off things, but after a bad night's sleep, I felt a bit zombiefied and longed to sleep. Took a nap at 6pm whilst DH looked after the roast chicken.

By the way, could do with some naming help. I've got some options and would appreciate your ideas. Hoping it might help me feel everything really will be ok if I try and think positive.

Love Lily. xx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Ok Lily, what options have you come up with for names hun?  Would love to hear them, and chip in with my ideas    

Katey - I think the only thing you can do is look on the positive side - as you said you are borderline, so the scenarios you are talking about are probably worst case?  At least now the doctors know, they have it spotted and they have it under control and I am sure everything will be done possible to help you and your little bubba 

Love
Tracy
xx


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Well for me there's two options: natue linked (flowers/nature/outdoors) or traditional with Spanish twist. DH has also some traditional only suggestions.

Eg:
Nature: Heidi, Rosie, Daisy, Aster.
Spanish twist: Isabella/Isabel, Rosa, Annabel, Antonia.
Traditional: Rebecca, Stephanie, Eva.

At the moment, she's being called 'baby' as we can't agree on any.

All commets/ideas gratefully received. Love Lily. xx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Lily

Well I love the name Evie    I also love Isabella.  Another girls name I have always like is Madeline (Maddy for short)
Oh yes, I like Briony too but that is perhaps a bit irish for you?  Another of my great favourites is Cassie.  

Not that I've thought a lot about what I would call my child


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi girls,

Ok, you have my undivided attention... I've only been away for a few days and I come back to all this news!

Right where shall I start?

Lily - Hmmm.... sounds like the girls have answered your questions, are you reassured now?  I am home til Monday so can do some research for you tomorrow.  But to be honest I think we should concentrate more on names!    I LOVE Heidi, thats one of my favs.  But from our list I also like rebecca and Stephanie, I do like long names that can be shorted and changed, I like Amelia (shortened to Amy/ Millie), Cerys, Jessica and Isobelle (athough thats a bit common round this area at the moment).  Your a qualified dietiian?  I did not know that?  Think you should do me a IVF diet sheet!

Katey - Hows Jack?  He doing ok?  Hows puss?  What was wrong?  Hmmm diabetes, as Lily says as you've found out about it at least they can deal wth it.  Will it just be controlled by diet?

Tracey - Good luck with quitting, Tim gave up new yr 2006 and is STILL on the chewing gum!!!  Yes thats 15 months of NRP!!

Kim - We are amazing ladies on here, we are dealt such blows and yet we still put ourselves up and then find another possible route to being a mum.  As you know the sister donor route is what I'm thinking of too.

Ok me....

Florence was amazing we had such a wonderful time, we even wondered into this cathedral just as the monks were giving a service, was truely beautiful and so relaxinf, we lite some candles and said a prayer (I'll try anything me!!).  We wandered the streets and went to museums and had sucha  lovely time.  

The hospital, well I was given the ok to start... BUT one of my ovaries was not accessible this time, and it was the one that produced the few follicales that I did get last time?  Do they move and is it likely to become accessible in the next 2 weeks?  I had my needle training for the new drugs, its very complicated and I managd to smash one of the vials and cut open my hand!  Great start!  I have to have 1 injection int he morning and 2 in the evening.. OUch!  And I have to mix them and change the needles... much more complicated than the puregon. But next time I go will be for my scan. Ahh!  

I have my mobile back now!  I have lost our gas card which means that we have no heating, hot water or cooking facilities, I have been driving around all the garages to get a replacement but nowhere seems to do them.  So that is my mission for tomorrow.

Think thats all my news.

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## kateyl (Jun 12, 2005)

Laura - your life is anything but dull!!! Florence sounded lovely. Did you go to that fab bridge and look at all the jewels? I looked but then Robin dragged me away kicking and screaming!

Did you mean that the ovary was not showing up on the scan Or something else?? I'm sure it is still there so they'll have to find it at some time!! I remember one nurse saying to me that she could not find my cervix (mmm)...I assured her that I had not had it removed. Weird!

Lily - I like Rosa and Isabella very much. Also Eva, (Robin and I want Ava - one day I hope), is a beautiful name. Girls names are harder because they are just more lovely and the choice is endless. I am thinking hard about girls names at nursery...nothing is jumping out. I'll check tomorrow and get a list from there.

i had no idea that you trained as a dietitian! I will  be getting a diet sheet from the diabetes nurse and then i'll go through it with you. From what I have read fruit will still be in my diet as will starchy carbs - both of which surprised me. Chocolate I can sacrifice...but fruit...mmm that would be tough.

Ok...my poor cat. What started out as, according to the vet, an eye infection has clearly become either an abcess or a tumour under his eye socket and jaw that is pushing his eye outwards. the poor thing is so unhappy. We think, and hope, that it is an abcess and we have to take him back to the vets tomorrow to see if the antibiotics are working or if he needs surgery. Hopefully not.

I have had a bad day all in all. I want to go to bed now and wake up to a much happier one tomorrow. Fingers crossed.

Night to all - Katey xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh Katey - late night for you?  Your poor cat, Ihope he/she is feeling better very soon.   As for the ovary, she found it using the scan thing on mytummy, she said it was stuck behind my bowel.  I'm hoping that it is just because I am a bit constipated?

As for the 'jewelery bridge'  we spent ages there and we picked my engagement ring!  We took photo of the one I liked and are going to have it made in this jewelers that i like in London.  Once I've downloaded the pics I'll get it on for some opinions!  Oh and we are going to get married over the summer...how could I forget to tell you all that!

XXX


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Wow Congratulations Laura!!!!!!   Can't wait to see the ring. Well Florence is obviously as romantic as I expected. Wish I was married to you though, as I love the name Heidi too, but DH has said a definate NO.   As for a diet sheet - you know exactly what to do and from what you've written you're pretty on track anyway. (Just keep eating as much fresh only stuff as possible (no ready meals) and as much variety as possible giving you loads of micronutrients for egg making and womb preparation). Mind you that constipation needs sorting out before the cycle gets well under way - dried fruit, veg, water and exercise.

Awful to hear about your cat Katey: how is he today? As for your dm advice - you're more than welcome to discuss it: I'm always here for my fellow muskateers  . Looking forward to hearing some names from nursery, especially nature related....

Hi Tracy. I like Cassie too. DH is so much more traditional though  . Keep em coming.

Very tired today after very busy day again: sunshine makes the phone ring - not that I'm complaining as winter is always too long. Off to cook a chicken tikka with extra garlic - yum!

Bye for now, Love Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

You can marry me Lily!  We can live together in the country with our little girl Heidi!!  Or you could just go register the birth when DH is down the shops!!  

So Lily do you,in your expert opinion think there is anything in this high protein diet?  As a veggie think I should make a special effort to eat lots of protein?

KT - hows pussy cat?  XX

Hi Kim and Tracey.XX


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi Laura,
I'm not an advocate of high protein diets for various reasons. However, as it can't be stored in the body, it needs to be taken in daily and I believe in taking in enough. General requirements are calculated as 0.6g per kg of bodyweight (average is approx. 45g of protein needed daily). It's important for tissue growth and repair and therefore for the developing womb. However, so are many other nutrients, and I don't believe in concentrating on just one thing, to the detriment of equally important nutrients. That's wht it's imp to eat such a wide variation of fresh foods to maximise the nutrients taken in.

For your interest as a vegetarian - are you eating protein with each main meal, eg eggs/beans/pulses/veggie protein (eg quorn) or dairy? It's not too hard to reach 45g of protein without eating meat, eg half a tin of baked beans is 10g, 100g of cottage cheese is 10g, half tin tuna (I think you personally eat fish?) is approx. 20g, yogurt for dessert would help add some more.

Hope that's been useful!

Hi Katey, Tracy and Kim.
Love Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi girls,

Yes lily I think I get enough protein, normally have fish or quorn with each meal.

Katey - Where are you? Is Kitty Ok?  Let us know.

I'm feeling really sad today.  2 of my friends have been really offish with me today.  Not sure what I've done.  One of them maybe is pregnant but the other just seems to have the ump as I'm not up for partying  at the moment.  Think me friends are bored of me. 

Hi Tracey - any more news?
Kim - How you feeling?XX
XX


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Lily - I came so close to buying 'heidi' a swimsuit today!   It really was the cutest thing I've ever seen!

Katey - hope all ok?  XX

HI Tracey andKim XX


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi Laura, Us friends aren't bored of you  . So what's the reason for partying less - concentrating on this cycle or keeping snug with Tim: your soon to be hubby   ? What's a 'Heidi' swimsuit? I'm wondering if it's one for a little girl or a brand for adults?

Hi katey - hope you're ok? We're missing you  .

Hi Tracy and Kim.

Totally shattered today and looking forward to the weekend - hopefully not to do too much.
Bye for now, Lily. xx Off for some dinner.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

sorry i worded that wrong... I meant I nearly bought Heidi,your daughter a cute swimming cosy!!

No partying from here on in as I'm concentrating on my IVF.  


Lily don't over do things!!  have you got anythign nice planned for the weekdn?  Maybe a nice walkin this lovely weather? XX

Katey - Let us know you and kitty are ok. XX


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Actually it was my fault eh! I thought it said "a 'heidi' swimsuit"  

Glad to hear it's all focus on the cycle. I think your Florence holiday was really good for you - you sound so chilled! Here's to creating some ever so beautiful follies  .

Please come back Katey -     xx

Lots of love Lily. xx


----------



## kateyl (Jun 12, 2005)

Hi

I'm back...long story but basically have not stopped. In short: robin got a rash and we were in casualty until early hours yesterday just in case it was dangerous for the baby. Cat is getting there slowly but we seem to be at the vets for shots 100 times a day. Kitchen is now in - although not completely finished it looks great. Robin had 3 essays to edit and get to college (guess who had to help) so it's been a bit manic. Oh, and someone at nursery is nicking money and the girls are all upset.

And breathe....

Laura - CONGRATS!!! How could you foget to mention a small (not) detail like your upcoming nuptuals that is such great news. Have you told everyone Was it on the cards or a surprise?? Ring pics soon please. Oooohh and we can talk dresses!!!

Lily - You are a mountain of diet knowledge. laura and I are lucky to have you around. I especially need to touch base after baby to lose all those lbs!!! Please don't leave me!! How are you doing now Any more news on the lakes?? Do you get another scan 4D

I am a bit worried - and a tad miffed - that you 2 may be getting married, (& without me!). Is there a boys name that you both like that means I can get proposed to also

Laura - tell your friends to.....Anyway, I agree that you must concentrate on you now as IVF requires your full attention. You are doing the right thing.

Ok...off to shower and sleep. Robin is off again tomorrow so I want cuddles before he dozes off.

Night all

Katey
ps Hi Kim & Tracy xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Morning girls,

Katey so glad that you are back!  

You sound like you have had a mad few days.  What was the rash?  Glad kitty is on the mend.  I think I am going to have to take Bo to the vets next week.  She has the runs and there is blood in it.  She is fine in her self  so not going to dash to the vets but will get her there in the week.

I know I'm sorry about mine and Lily's marriage, i did say Iwould do anything for a baby!!  Even if it does mean splitting up a happy couple and becoming a lesbian!

As for my marriage to Tim, we both want a quiet occasion, I'd love to elope to gretna green just the two of us,but Tims mother would kill us, so not sure how we will do it,I'm not really a big dress person and I hate having all the attention on me.  It'll prob take Tim year to get the ring sorted.  It was not a surprise, Tim has always wanted to and I guess although its not a big thing for me, I'm not hugely opposed to it either.  i guess now is a good time to change my name with the move and and a new job etc.

Took my last pill last night so should get AF monday, Please please please let this be last AF for a long time.    

Anyway I have cleaning to do. And then homework.  BORING!!


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

So, looks like it's polygamy as we can't leave Katey out - by the way I love the name Jack. Presumably the rash wasn't serious? Glad the kitchen's in - we're currrently working on the bathroom.

What's this Laura about the new job and move - when? I knew you were thinking of Leics, Lincs or Derbys - have you decided where? What's the new job?

Off to cook some dinner. Bye for now, Love Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi girls

I've had a busy day, my computer still playing up so I put all new virus protection  on it, helped a bit but still not working properly.  We went shopping and chose a new one, will still keep my laptop but this one is a desktop one, seems a good one a a good price.  Going tom with my sister to buy it as she gets 10% off. 

Had a nice healthy dinner and got some mango sorbet for pudding.  

Bit tired but going to plod on and get some homework done.  

Aren't you both good with your DIY, I've been on a cleaning frenzy today,I always do this when I have work to do.  Its just aviodance!  I boxed up most of our ornaments as it gets on my nerves all the clutter.

As for the move, sorry thought I told you.  We decided on Derbyshire, probably Matlock.  Tim has sent them his CV and they have called to discuss things and said they would do there best to match his money.  We are just going to rent to see if we like it as a big move.  Bit scared, but I so want some space and a garden.  I will obviously stay where I am if I get preg for the maternity leave, but if I don't then I'm just going to work part time and look into fostering.

Anyway hows your saturday been?

XXX


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

OOOH I love Matlock - all that lovely walking - Abraham Heights etc. As for mango sorbet - great orange food - hope you imagined the energy going down into your womb - by the way that's fertility head talking, not dietietic one  . When do you think the move will be then Laura - this is so exciting? Thank goodness nothing changes on here: please do make sure, when you move that you get the pc up and running asap!

My gran visited today, bringing a bib - apparently you can't have enough.... She didn't mention my size so maybe that's good. Mind you, come to think of it, she didn't ask how I was either  . Oh well, she's a believer of just getting on with things. Half created the medium size rockery (we've got 3 in total - to exhibit our plants). Don't worry before you start telling me off - DH did all the heavy rock lifting. Apart from that busy cleaning house, but it's also a bit of procrastination really, as I've got boxes to go through and try and throw, some of which came from uni....

Off out for lunch locally tomorrow. Do you think I'm ok to cycle?

Hi Katey - hope you're having a relaxing weekend. Are you cooking tomorrow?

Bye for now, Love Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hmmm cycling, I think maybe you are too big for that now?  In my book it says your fine until you belly is big and can put you off balance. So go try walk in a straight line!!

As for the move who knows, once they find something suitable for Tim then prob will take about 3months to sort out all his paperwork (CRB checks take months!) then we can go.  I can spend hours (of which i should be doing homework!!) looking on rightmove for little houses for us!!  Its very exciting.

As for your nan, I'm sure she just thought you looked so well she didn't need to ask?? Oh is that your first baby item?

XX


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

No she brought a bib round two weeks ago too! She does love her food: tells me babies are ok as long as they're warm and well fed....

Love Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

well there you go! thats all the advice that you need! 

Katey - you gone awol again?  Hows kitty and hope you not running around all over the place?

Xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Beautiful day today, hope you all doing something nice.XX


----------



## kateyl (Jun 12, 2005)

Hi to you all.

Laura - is that the ring?? It is lovely - best get one for Lily and I too if we are to be married!

Hi Lily - not too much cycling!

Cooking for the masses again so will be back later to chat properly.

Hugs - katey xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

well I went to pick up my new pc today with my sister and after we paid for it they discovered it was out of stock!  So I had to get a refund and they forgot to take off the staff discount so I ended up making £35! Not bad!   My sister has ordered the comp online and should get it Tuesday now.

Also my MIL has called and offered to pay for our wedding reception and even chose the venue!!  Oh dear what have I started by telling her!  IF and it is a big IF we do decide to have a bit of a do and we decide on Notts rather than London... will you both come?  I obviously would rather it be in London but his family all did come down for my 30th and stay in hotels etc.  Oh i can't be thinking about all that now!! 

Can't believe I'm starting this week.    

Lily - how was lunch and the bike ride?
Katey - how was cooking in your swish new kitchen?

 Hi Kim and Tracey.

XXXXx


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

What a lovely ring - haven't seen one like that before. When's the wedding likely to be? Would love to come - wouldn't that be strange though, meeting up - although truly lovely on such a special day.

Enjoyed the bike ride, although we went to one pub (recently taken over) and it was fully booked - wouldn't even offer us a sandwich, so we had to cycle a couple of miles more, where we had a lovely meal - presentation was great, so was atmosphere, therefore glad the other was full. Came back and did some gardening. DH realy tired as he's now doing all the heavy work, incl. pushing barrows, lifting rocks, pulling at roots etc. I feel quite useless except as a 'fetch and carrier'.

Hope Sunday lunch went well Katey?

Here's to the beginning of Laura's cycle, starting this week.     

Lots of love, Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks Lily, lets hope this is the one for me.  I've had a glass of wine tonight. I hope I won't be having another one now for at least 9 months.  Feel strangely calm about it, maybe as I haven't got high expectations?

Anyway off to bed, 1st day back tom, feel like I've been off ages.

Don't feel useless Lily.  You are doing the most important job there is. XX

Night night
XXXXXXXXxx


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi ladies,
Laura, I think a bit of wine during DR is ok. In fact there was study suggesting a glass of red wine the night before ET may actually be beneficial to relax the womb and prepare for implantation. I just didn't have any after EC.

How's everything Katey? Let us know how you get on with the DM team tomorrow. I was wondering what you'd replaced the OJ with?   How long before the kitchen's all finished?

Off for a cuppa now, been a busy day.

Love Lily. xx


----------



## kateyl (Jun 12, 2005)

Hi girls

Yes! I will certainly be there if invited. Wow! That would be so much fun!!! Thanks Laura!

Enjoy the wine...like Lily says - it's best to be relaxed at times like these. I am really excited for you....orange thoughts being sent your way!!! 

Lily - I say enjoy this chill time as you will be rushed off your feet before you know it! I am making the most of it (nothing new really!!!) and milking this for all it's worth!!!

I had a scan today. All was good and it was so nice to see what's been kicking my blader!!! I have to have another at 30 weeks - not complaining.
He is not large at all - right on track - so the diabetes thing is not causing too many issues right now.

Diabetic clinic is tomorrow and I am interested to hear what they say. The nurse did say OJ was ok as long as it is unsweetened. I explained that the one I get is Orange Grove organic juic and there is nothing but the squeezed orange but she did not seem to understand. So i have left it alone.

In fact I have been very good!!

Did not get online yestederday as, after lunch, I saw my brother's baby and then had a row with my mother before stomping home and seething all night. Typical Sunday really.

Anyway - off out for dinner now (yes, OUT, which never happens here!!!).

catch you later - Katey xxx

ps hugs to Tracy and Kim


----------



## kateyl (Jun 12, 2005)

pps lily we will have to compare outfits and hats for this wedding!!!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi girls

First day back at work today,was ok but feel really behind considering I only have a week and half and then I'm off agian for 2 and half weeks!!

No sign of AF so won't be starting my stimms on time.    But maybe it will be here tomorrow.  Also foud out from one of the other girls that my day 9 scan will actually be day 9 of cycle not of stimms which the nurse told me so i need to negotiate another day off work which will be difficult as I used every TOIL/ A/L/ Study day I have going.  Hmmmm.  I'll just have to wait til I get the date and then work it out from there.  

I have a confesion....I ate some choc fingers when I got in!!!   

Anyway...

Katey - where are you going tonight and is there a reason?  Remember we all love food and need to know all details.  Hope it goes better than your birthday meal!!  My fav juice is orange grove- mango and apple!!  mmmmm!

Lily - you are always working so hard.  You must post a picture soon as I have this picture in my head of you being this muscle mary!!

Off for a swim later as went yesterday and there was a teenage disco going on in the pool....it wasn't very relaxing!

XXX


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi lovely ladies! So sorry I have been awol for a while! 

Firstly *Laura* - OMG what a stunning ring! Congratulations sweetheart! Such lovely lovely news!  And not only that, but you are starting your treatment too! Wow honey, it's all coming together! This is going to be your time hun, I just know it             Come on WITCH arrive for Laura tomorrow so she can get started!!!!!!

*Katey* - so pleased the scan went well honey and all is looking good!!     Good luck at the clinic tomorrow hunnie. Sorry to read you had a row with your mum yesterday honey  hope you make up soon 

*Lily* - how are you pet? Bike Riding? Gardening?  where do you get your energy from? Glad to hear your DH is doing the heavy work hun! You need to be taking it easy, not humping big rocks and things around! 

*Kim* - hi there sweety - thinking of you (although I do talk to you on the Hydro thread too  )

I have some news! On Saturday I am getting a baby!  A four legged one!   I have bought Baz a puppy as a surprise birthday pressy! He has been on and on for years about how he really wants one, but up until now I have said no cos we both work fulltime. However, after talking to his Dad and Grandad who he works for, it seems he will be able to take it to work with him most days, and on the days he doesnt I can take long lunches and go home to walk it, so I decided to get him one for a suprise!

I am going to pick it up on Saturday morning and I just cant wait to see Baz's face on Saturday lunchtime when he comes home from work to see little puppy waiting for him! It is a border terrier (what Baz has always wanted) and I have called him Stan!! He is going to be my baby I can just see it, I am already totally in love with him! Just hoping Baz agrees with the name cos it suits him soooooooo much! I am trying to make my house Puppy Proof without Baz noticing   

On a more angry note, I was so peed off today. I had a day off work, but was on phone from 10 till 11 sorting out some problems they had. My line manager decided to just not turn up! As his next in line I had to take up the slack from home! I was fuming! I then had to go in later this afternoon  so much for my day off! He is gonna get a chunk of my mind when I see him next 

Well, sorry for the waffle ladies, just had to tell you about little Stan!!

Love and huge hugs
Tracy 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh oh oh!!!  Tracey this is very exciting news!!  Stan!  I love it!!  Getting a new pet is so exciting.  Did you get him off the internet?  Is there a link you can post??  Oh a border terrier??  Not sure I know that one so I'llgo and have a look now to see what its like.  Oh DP is going to be so excited!!  Are you going to put a big ribbon around him!!  

p.s your posts are beautiful. So much colour and lovely pictures!!!

XX


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh I've looked!!  So cute with thier grumpy old man whispy chin hair!!!  I wish I had a job were I could take a dog to work.


----------



## kateyl (Jun 12, 2005)

Ahhhhhh....congrats on stan!! That is such a lovely surprise to get! You old romantic you!!! Post pics of him when you can!

Sorry your day was so stinky. Demand another day off!!!

Laura - dinner was just a 'date' - no real reason! Bit of romance!!! Went to Pizza Express and had THE most divine tomato, pesto and garlic bruschetta....I could happily make that my desert island food. Also had a goat chese and caramelised onion pizza - mmmmm!

Off to stretch out as my stomach is fit to burst!
Night xxx


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Glorious food - you lot always make me feel hungry! Can't wait to find out what we'll be dining on at your wedding Laura  ! Sorry about the scan day news - what a nuisance when you've sorted it all out - hope you don't have too much hassle sorting it out. Don't worry about the choc fingers - keep chilling!

Well this post is full of romance at the moment - I'm a bit jealous  . Tracey has 'romantically' got Stan as a surprise for Baz - what a cutey you are. Laura's got her engagement ring on the way and Katey's been out for romantic meals with Robin. And what am I doing - building rockeries and biking about. Suppose I did get a foot massage last night, does that count?

As for being muscle Mary - cheers darling Laura! Is this just your way of getting a picture, eh? Eh? OK, maybe I'll send one via hotmail - can you pm the address I can send to - don't want to send it to Tim  .

Good news Katey about the scan. Can't wait to hear your news about today's appointment too. As for the OJ - I'd stay well away, unless you're going to be active, as without the fibre of the orange to slow it down, it will rush in to your system fast. Are you finished in London now? I'm off to MW on Thursday and back to hospital clinic on Monday - desperately needing to hear the hb.

Best get on with some paperwork OR maybe I could order my veggie seeds  .

Lots of love Lily. xx


----------



## kateyl (Jun 12, 2005)

HI - 

Maybe romance is in the air because it is such lovely spring like weather How nice it is!

I went to the diabetic team and I have to check my blood sugar levels after every meal and upon waking. They were quite happy with my diet already so not many changes but they want me to walk after my main meal to see if it helps the levels. I also got insulin to inject if my levels need 'help' - well, what's another needle in the stomach!!!!!!! Hopefully I will not have to.

As for the OJ - they said that it was best to steer clear but oranges are fine - as is all fruit apparently. If I eat a certain thing and it makes me spike then I should avoid or cut down.

Seems simple enough.

I did get a bit teary (secretly) because it is just 1 more thing and I so wish I was normal for once! They discussed c-sections and inductions if Jack gets too big - which also made me feel quite sad and scared.

Anyway, enough about me.

How are you all??

Lily ... a foot massage does count - most definitely. Cannot beat them! The rockery, however, is a tad un romantic although you could look upon it as team/relationship building!
I want a pic too!!!!! 

Laura - Will you have bruschetta covered in tomatoes at your wedding Please How's everything else going?? Managed to re-arrange the scan

Tracy - soon puppy time!!!!!!! Yeah!! I LOVE puppies. I would have a houseful if I could.

Kim - How are you doing

Katey xxxx


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Well I'm glad they've given you a test kit for the sugars Katey - best way of analysing what your body can manage. Did they say how long after the meals to test? It's usually 2 hours. However, after the doppler situation, I have visions of you testing every ten mins to see what's happening!   As for inductions and caesareans - at the moment your scan shows Jack's normal size and now they've found out you need a little help using your own insulin, then it could all be absoultely fine. Jack will only get grow too big if he has to increase his own insulin too often. I remember long ago, you mentioning something about your consultant in London suggesting he would get you to 30 weeks - or am I imagining things  . PS Of course you'll get the pic - maybe we should do one big exchange!

Hi Laura, Tracy and Kim. Hope you've had a good day. Any signs of   yet Laura - I do like progession.... Hope work wasn't too hectic.

Lots of love Lily. xx Busy doing paperwork as you can see - awaiting DH's lovely chicken tikka masala - smells good from here.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Hectic day, still at work.  Af arrived this afternoon!!  Yay!  I have not have a moment to call the clinic though, will have to find time tomorrow.  Not had any of my normal pains etc though, I guess its the pill doing things!!  I am very spotty though and have eaten more chocolate today too!!  Must get back on the straight and narrow tomorrow!

Have read all your news... my you have been busy chatting!  

Lily - I love a foot massage it is my favourite thing in the whole world!!!  Very romantic, I have to literally beg though!! 

Katey - sorry I hate bruschetta.... all soggy bread!! yuk!!  I love pizza express, I normally have dough balls and then gorgonzola pizza!  mmmmm!  

Tracey - when does stan arrive?  

Anyway I'm going to head out into the night and get home.  I'll be back later for a proper chat!! 

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi chatter boxes! 

I only have a minute, so havent caught up on your chat yet - will be back in morning to do so.

I just found a photo of a puppy that is identical to my Stan!! This is what he looks like










What do yo think? He is sooooooooooooo adorable!!

Love and hugs
Tracy
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kateyl (Jun 12, 2005)

Oh that kind of cuteness should not be allowed!!!!! He really is adorable....cannot wait to see the real him.

katey


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh  I want one!!!!!!!!

I'd love a puppy!

XX


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Lily you are right Katey did tell us she would be lookedafter in london until 30 weeks,but its great she has got let off early!!!    I didn't like those IVIg things!!

My comp is so nearly dead, I have to go back and put spaces in between each word as the space bar is knackered!! Will set new one up at the weekend. 

well Im off to bed....the needles are all set out neatly on the side ready for the morning.

I'm officially cycling!! 

XXX


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

I just did a lovely long post to you all and when I clicked post the computer crashed and I lost it  Damn puter!!! 

So, I havent got time to type it all again, so in brief:

Laura -   Yay you officially start treatment today!!  

Katey - Aw hun I can understand you getting teary, but at least the problem has now been highlighted and you can take steps to prevent any problems honey  Sounds like you have a healthy diet anyway hun! Lots of hugs for you 

Lily - Do you think getting Stan for Baz is romantic?  I hadn't thought of it like that  Your DH giving you a foot rub is a romantic thing honey, although that is my WORST NIGHTMARE! I have a real phobia of feet and I cant bear anyone to touch mine  I dont even like touching my own!  

Huge hugs to all of you
Love
Tracy
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kateyl (Jun 12, 2005)

Hi

Yeah!!! Laura is cycling!!! Go go go Laura!!!!!

In answer to your London ?.....initially he said 30 weeks and then he said 24 was the cut off (). So I had my last IVIg at 21 weeks or so and he said that would see me through to 24 weeks and after that baby and I are on our own.

So far so good.

He speak on the phone as he wants updates.

I have a new shower screen - yee hah! Only took 1 year to put up!!! Only probem is it says on the instructions that we cannot use the darn thing for 24 hours....yuk!

Hope you're good Lily!! What have you built today (nothing I hope!!).

Tracy - yes, it was romantic!! Is it still a secret??

Hi Kim

katey xxx


----------



## kateyl (Jun 12, 2005)

ps I have changed Jack's pic.....his legs no longer fit on the scan!!!! Happy his tummy is less rotund!!


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Oooh Katey loving the new picciy of Jack - what a little cracker      

Yes it's still a surprise honey!  He knows nothing!  I have arranged with him boss to have a few days off next week to spend with the puppy and he knows nothing about it still    I am sooooooooooooo excited!

I rang vets today and registered him, I have booked him in for a puppy check on Monday, and then first jab on Saturday next week!

Love to all
Tracy
xxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

hi girls,

first injection this am, although stimms start tom,  I'm feeling  a little light headed and dizzy?  Please don't let me have a bad reaction to the drugs!

Got my scan booked in for wed in my lunch hour??!! 

Had acu tonight so nice and chilled.

Had a really healthy day, just tucking into some organic strwberrys for pudding.

Tracey - oh I can't wait for the weekend when we get stan!!

Katey - oh how thorough your dr still checking in on you!! love the new jack pic!!  It won't be long before we see him in the flesh!!!

Lily - why not update your scan photo? I'm going to IM you my email now soyou can send me that pick of yourself!!

Kim  

Me X


----------



## kateyl (Jun 12, 2005)

Tracy - I LOVE freda - made me giggle out loud!!! I think the surprise is lovely and so well thought out. You are a sweetheart!

Laura - I quite fancy a few strawberries myself now!
Don't stress about the injections...you'll feel all sorts before long. Just communicate to the Dr and go with the flow. What did the acupuncturist say about your pulse tonight??

Night all - Katey xxx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

kateyl said:


> Tracy - I LOVE freda - made me giggle out loud!!!


  There is a stoy behind Freda! She has a boyfriend called Florence! Myself and one of the other Mods are called "Floaters" which means that as well as moderating our own boards, we also "float" round other boards when Mods are on holidays and stuff! Admin came up with the lovely name "Floater" for us, so we decided we needed Turd avators!   The other Floater, Florence, has been on haitus for a while, but she is back now, so Dancing Freda has come back!  

*Laura*- I'm sure it wont be a bad reaction to drugs honey, it's probably cos you are so anxious about it all  Organic Strawberries sound beaut! Mmmm might pop to shop at lunch today and buy some! 

*Lily * - how are you today sweetheart?

Thanks gawd its Thursday! Only one more day of work left then it's the weekend!!!!! And I can go and get Stan!!! Got Monday, Tuesday and Wednesday off work next week, and have arranged for Baz to have Thurs and Fri off (in secret) so that Stan wont be left alone for his first week in his new home! Can you tell I am excited?  


























Huge hugs
Tracyx
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi ladies,
Didn't get on pc last night - was thinking of you all though! Decided to have an office free night as I was really tired. Spring has well and truly sprung and it's lovely to hear you in such fine fettle.

Tracey - can't wait to hear Baz's reaction! Bet you get a BIG kiss!

Laura - So glad to hear you're feeling nice and chilled. I'm so excited for you. What stimming drugs are you taking this time? I remember you saying you've got to mix two togther. Are you still feeling light headed and dizzy? Don't forget this stage is the worst and you may have lots of little niggles, sounds like you're well in tune with your body. Haven't got the pm yet, unless you sent it via hotmail? I'll check.

Katey, I'm jealous - I've been waiting for the shops to deliver my shower door for 8 weeks now! I do hope it comes soon. Don't worry you don't smell too bad  . How's the finger pricking? Have you discovered any foods you need to avoid or eat less of, or any times of day that are worse? You and Laura have encouraged me to change my photo too. Think our tummy's bigger than yours now!

Off to MW this avo. Need to ask her about a rash I've developed  . But for now, I must get on outside and make hay whilst the sun shines.

Love you all lots, Lily.  xx
PS Baby pic shows baby wriggling and kicking her right leg above her tummy button. She also seems to be thinking hard with her hand on her forehead.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Still at work so just a quickie..

Lily- oh a little (or big) gymnastic girl you have there!!  What did MW have to say?  Where is your rash you didn't say?    Sorry forgot to Pm you!!  Will do it now!

tracey  -I agree baby pets are so exciting!  I can't wait for Stan either... are you sure its a pressie for Baz??!!

Katey - hiya honey, how you feeling, have you decided when you are taking your maternity leave yet?

Kim -  

I've got a head ache which i can cope with. Last night I was dizzy and sick and had shoulder tip pain, which according to the packet are all normal side effects, wsn't nice though.  Feel ok today.  Starting stimms tonight.
XX


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Wow starting stims tonight - that's amazing. As soon as I started my headaches stopped - hope you feel better too Laura.

Saw the MW - and heard hb. My rash is on my legs, both of them top to bottom. She wanted to know if I'd used different shampoos, washing powder etc, and to book in to GP if gets worse  . Anyway seeing consultant on Monday so maybe find out more then. BP good at 106/60 which was a surprise as I rushed there as I was running late.

Hi Katey and Tracy!

Lots of love, Lily. xx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Evening 

What a night! I lost connection and have been trying since 6pm to get logged on  finally managed to get through just now! After 4 hours of no service! Bloomin Tiscali!!! 

*Lily* - loving the new scan picture honey! Aw a little thinker eh?    Hope that rash clears up soon honey - it could be hormone related?

*Laura* - am soooooo excited for you hun        bet the side effects start to clear up soon and you will sail through!    

*Katey* - Hope you are ok this evening sweety    

Well, I rang the owners tonight for an update on Stan!! He is doing fine  She has started to call him Stan for me now that I have definitely decided on the name so he will hopefully start to get used to it. Got him booked in for his puppy check on Monday at the vets! Just cant wait to go and get him! I know it's going to be hard work at first, but I so need a baby to love, and Stan is going to be that baby!! Poor thing, next thing I'll have him in a pushchair and will be wheeling him around Morrisons 

Love and huge hugs to you all
Tracy
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi girls,

Got home last night to find tim putting up the new computer and discnnected my one... and now can't connect either!!  So i hope we get it sorted over the weekend.

Are you two looking forward to your first mothers day? Will Heidi and Jack be getting you a little something?!

I have a busy weekend ahead, tim has rearranged the living room, so its all amess and I have my friend coming over tomorrow night for dinner.  I have to see my mother sunday too and have to get some course work that should have been in last week done.  And I still have a terribel headache!!  Been drinking lots but nothing is helping.

feeling very tired too.

Fist stimm injections went ok, took me a while with allthem vials.  But was done and dusted and hopefully will get me an egg or two!!

Am still at work as in a bit of a panic as only have 3 days in the office before my 2 1/2 weeks off. And my boss has been off today so I was in charge and people kept asking me things and it was getting on my nerves!!!!!

Oh I was feeling really horny this morning!!!  Thats a good sign yeah?  But gone now as head hurts!  

Lily - poor you... are your legs itchy?
Tracey - oh bet you can't wait til tomorrow!  You got him a little collar and lead too??
Katey - you seem quite of late.... all ok?

XXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## kateyl (Jun 12, 2005)

HI there chicas

So what's hapening with you all?? 

Laura - poor you - that headache stinks. I remember getting loads of them whilst cycling. It will all be worth it in the end.  I guess if your computer isn't working we may not hear from you this w/e? Hope we do!!! 

Lily - That's funny! I have a rash on my legs too! Mostly inner thigh area. Also a bit on my tummy. Dr said it was ok. I'm sure that I read about pg causing rashes.....mmmm.....now where was that Is yours better 
I LOVE the new pic! It's amazing how different they both look even at this stage. Her tummy is adorable so don't fret!

Tracy - ooooooh not long now. Please post and let us know the reaction from Baz. I bet you er sooo excited!! I am and i'm not even going to be there!! Good luck and kisses for Stan from me!

Kim - hope you are doing ok...let us know.

I'm ok. Went to the DR today with a sharp pain in my left lower tummy. He thinks Jack is lying on my bowel (mmm, nice!) or I have some ligament thing. I'm going with the first one. 
I'm also really pleased because after measuring my blood glucose 2 hours after every meal my numbers are well below 7 (recommended number). I range from 4.1 to 6....that cheers me up no end! Mind you I have avoided anything 'nice' and lunch on sunday will be a mare as I will not be having trifle or cherry pie - boo hoo....but all in a good cause.

I'm getting so high on gloss paint it's ridicuous...off for some fresh air!

Hugs, Katey xxx


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Evening!
Laura - please please take some time for yourself! I'm glad to hear you're drinking lots of water, so maybe the headache is your body saying, "Slow down, I've an important job to do". Don't forget your body heals and repairs and renews when you're resting. Thank heavens you've only 3 more days in the office. Hope you can log on over the weekend or we'll miss you  .

Katey, interesting you've got a rash too - bit reassuring to be honest. Mine are still there and let me know they're there now and again - does your itch at all? I'm so impressed with your sugar levels! Have you had to make many changes or do you think you were pretty ok anyway?

Tracy - do let us know asap about Baz's reaction. What a lucky man to have you .

Hi Kim, thinking of you.

Pretty tired tonight. Been active outside all day, then cleaned the house as my parents are here this weekend (they've been abroad for 4 months, so should be interesting). Hoovering was the worst, but at least DH made dinner and did some ironing.

Off to bed. Lots of love, Lily. xx


----------



## kateyl (Jun 12, 2005)

Hi all

Cannot chat as Robin's parents are here. Tomorrow I am cooking for everyone and a bit sad that I cannot have cherry pie!!!

Shold be able to get online after lunch sometime....will type more then.

Lily and Laura - have a lovely w/e
Tracy - Hope the puppy surprise was a hit
Kim - hope you are ok.

Hugs etc...Katey xxx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi girls   
Hope you are all ok  

Sorry I cant stop - am trying to get Stan used to being on his own for short periods of time - nightmare!  Was up all night with him cos he would not settle!  Wowling the night away!    soooooooooo tired now I could cry!!

On the other hand, Baz's face when he saw him was a picture!  He couldnt believe it!  At first he thought I was joking     I wish I could have captured his face, but I will never forget it  

Stan is adorable, sweet and lovable, but very bad at being left at night!   got to teach him though, which is why I have left him on his own downstairs while I come up here and quickly check my boards!  He is crying as we speak  

Huge hugs to everyone!  Hopefully back later!!  If I am still awake  

Love
Tracy
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi All,

I've started bleeding this morning??  Surely that is not right when stimming?  I had such high hpes and now I am realising that its not going to work.

Back later for personals.

XXX


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Laura - I've read about ladies bleeding during stimming before - it doesn't mean your cycle isn't going to work. You had a bleed just recently right, so this is some breakthrough bleeding, which can occur for vaious reasons - eg I've had plenty of occasions due to hormonal changes. Can you ring the clinic tomorrow morning and ask them for their thoughts on the matter. Please don't worry until you've spoken to them and got their opinion, based on your regimen. I also have such wonderfully high hopes for you as you're so much better prepared and rested for this one. Thinking of you and am looking forward to your clinic's reply tomorrow.

Tracy - I hope it isn't long before you get Stan trained. He obviously is coming from a very different way of life. With your love he will soon be in step with your routine.

Hi Katey - hope you're not too cream crackered after the big lunch.

Feeling a bit tired myself. Was awake most of the night with the howling wind (unfortunate -ve of living in the country and owning a nursery with glass). Anyway not too much hassle to clear up today. Saw my parents for the first time in 4 and a half months.

Off for a nap. Love Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi Lily,

I hope you are right.  I guess it just shows how easily things can turn around in this game.  I went swimming last night and was so chuffed with how calm I am over things.  I've calmed myself down now, had a little cry earlier.  

What things should I be looking out for?  CVM?  Sorry if TMI but I'm as dry as a bone down there.  

Oh girls this has t work, I don't think I will cope if it doesn't.

Sorry for the me post.


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

*Laura sweetheart, I have heard of girls bleeding whilst stimmin sweetheart, please dont give up! Give your clinic a call on their out of hours number honey, it will be worth it to put your mind at rest     [/b**]

Still having trauma's here with Stan!! Did his first poop in the garden today though! Hooray! 

Here are a couple of piccies for you




























How are Katey and Lily this evening? Must catch up soon - got so behind with my new arrival taking up all my time 

Love and hugs
Tracy
xxxxxxxxx*


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

tracey - out of hours number! Ha! you are funny!  I will call them in the morning.  Ah Stan is such a sweety, was Baz ok with the name?

Lily - Thanks for the text.  Sorry I'm feeling a little crazy today.   So when did your folks get back?  What did they say?  Had you already told them I cant remember. Did bump get you anything today? 

Katey - hope you survived lunch.  XX

Banging head so heading off to bed after my jabs.  XX


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi Laura  . It's totally understandable how you're feeling as this has taken you by surprise. Really looking forward to hearing what the clinic say tomorrow. I'm pleased to hear you were feeling so relaxed. As for feeling dry, that's normal for just starting stimming. How heavy is the bleeding?

Yes, my parents already knew about the baby as I telephoned them in January. They are chuffed, although shocked as they had presumed we didn't want any    Amazing eh! Anyway they don't know how long it has taken or that it was IVF and I'm happy for it to stay that way. As for baby gift, bought myself a cd and DH wrapped it up.

Great photos Tracy. I'm sure it won't be long before he settles down.... xx

Hi Katey - hope the meal went well. We're missing you!

Just got back from seeing friends. The male member is redoing our bathroom if the items ever arrive from Homebase.   It was lovely to see them. Tired now after bad night last night, so should head off to bed too.

Lots of love, Lily. xx
PS DH is singing 'Tell Laura I love her!"


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi Laura - what did your clinic say? Hope everything is ok.

Katey - where are you?  

Tracy - Did you have a better night's sleep?

Went to clinic. Having blood test for liver function to check not a cause of spots/rash  . Otherwise very busy on nursery on a day when it really would have been better to have stayed indoors  .

Look forward to hearing from you all....

Love Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi all,

Lily - I did laugh with you saying the male member was going to do your bathroom!!  Male member means something totaly different to me!! So what CD you get?

when will you get your blood results?

As for the clinic I've been calling all day finally got a response to an email,just said yes to come in on Wed as planned and they will have a look whats happening.  It was only light bleeding.  Just feel sad as had realy convinced myself the cosultant was wrong and with a few sweetpots and acu it would all be ok.  Trying to stay  but hard.  Guess I'll know more on Wed.

Left work early today so home now and off for a nap.

Hi Kt, kim & Tracey XX


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Good Laura - so only light bleeding. Roll on Wednesday. Keep   as anything can yet happen. I still have high hopes for you as you started this cycle so much more prepared, physically and mentally....

CD was 'acoustic woman' - female artists eg Eva Cassidy plus many more. Bit of folk, jazz and countryish. The clinic said they will call tomorrow if there's anything worrying with the blood results - let's hope I don't hear from them.

Love Lily. xx


----------



## kateyl (Jun 12, 2005)

Hi all

Tracy - that pup is just lovely!!! NOT too happy that he may be chewing that gorgeous teddy! So i am starting a 'Free the Teddy' campaign!!!!! As for the sleeping...well if my fur baby is anything to go by it will take a few nights but then...bliss!!! Give him a kiss from me xxx

Laura - well we have texted loads so no need to repeat but, like Lily and Tracy said, stay positive and do not worry until they tell you to worry. I am so keeping everything crossed for you. Sending a massive hug 

Lily - Was is nice to see your parents Is there a reason that they do not know it was IVF?? My mother is permanently over my shoulder so I would never get away with that!!!!!
Any news from the rash people I bought some Bio oil today to see if that helps mine. I am at the diabetic clinic tomorrow so I may ask them. How you feeling now too And what was the cd Sorry so many questions!!!

Hi Kim!!

I'm ok. Survived the outlaws and my parents. cooked a meal I was very proud of although my Victoria sponge was lacking!!! Apart from that all is quiet.

I have a staff member stealing at nursery which is sad and a pain...will I ever find out who it is??

Mmmmm

Off for dinner

Smooches to
you all

katey xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Katey - I've always wanted to be a detective. Maybe I could come do some undercover work for you?


----------



## kateyl (Jun 12, 2005)

Laura - you are VERY welcome!!

Lily - sorry did not see your post re: CD and rash before I posted. Please let me know what happens.

Katey 

ps Hope you get some sleep Tracy xxx


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Great to have you back Katey! I got some bio oil too a couple of wks ago, but it doesn't go far, IMHO. Nice feeling though. My parents don't live near us, so we have had fertility treatment for 5 years and they never knew. They also didn't know about the IVF. I shan't tell them for various reasons. They don't ask. Just presume it suddenly happened I think. They have never asked us about children, although they're very happy now and excited.

Laura - how are you today? Bet time is really dragging before your appointment tomorrow. Please do let us know asap when you have news      .

Off to work now. Lots of love, Lily. xx


----------



## kateyl (Jun 12, 2005)

Morning all!

Lily - yes I can see that the bio oil may run out before long. I get so exhausted rubbing it all in!! 

Laura - hope you are hanging in there. Any more or has it stopped

Tracy - sleep yet?

Hi Kim

I'm off for a nap. I feel cream crackered!!! Went to the diabetic clinic early. They are very happy with me and I do not have to go back for 2 weeks. Yee hah.
Robin and I are desperate for a holiday and yet I cannot bring myself to seperate from the dr's etc just in case. I don't fancy an english holiday. So we are sulking! (well robin is sulking with me!!). Oh well.

Katey xxx


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Glad you got gd news at the clinic Katey - did you ask about the spots? Shame about the holiday - it would maybe be a gd plan before Jack arrives? We had such a lovely time in North Devon in Jan, although I admit, it would probably be best to wait until this cold spell is over. I am believer of recharging the mind and body by even a long weekend away from the normal routines and habits.... Sorry, just trying to ease Robin out of his sulk by letting him know I'm on his side.  

Laura - how's you today?? Thinking of you and sending lots of fertile thoughts   .

Tracy - how's your new addition?

Lots of love, Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi girls,

Had a bit of a nightmare day, was on training so was looking forward to a early finish.  Then one of my carers was taken ill and I had to go and organise care for my client while she is in hospital and then the trains werent running and could only get haf way home and then had to get tim to collect me!!

And good news..... I've had terrible back pain all day, which is what i get when I ov.  So Im hoping for something at the scan tom.  Not expecting much but hopefuly there will be one or 2. Last cyce I had nothing until day 9 and tonight will be my 6th stim injection,so if I have something,it wil be better than last time.  

Just roasting somesweet pots to go with my fish and spinach.  

Katey - Why not have a short break to europe?  You'll only be 2 hours away ffrom your dr??  And whats wrong with the UK?  Oh ilove a posh hotel, nice food and a lovely location!  Lots of lovely places. x

Lily - Is snowed here today.  Did you get it? I aways think of you is cold weather, I was caught in some hail stones.  Brrrr!  I've still not warmed up from my journey home.

Tracey & Kim -


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Yes, Laura - I was so cold yesterday I could have cried. Spent as much time as possible doing paperwork, but at times had to venture outside, eg a chap came from London for some plants for his Chelsea show garden and I had to show him round - what a day to choose! The hailstones came down whilst we were in a polythene tunnel and we had to wait until they'd stopped before we could resume our conversation.

So pleased to hear about the back pain/ov - so happy now. Can't wait to hear how you get on today. Please do let us know asap.

Hi Katey, Tracy and Kim.

Back off to work - only popped in for a quick wee  .

Much love, Lily.xx


----------



## kateyl (Jun 12, 2005)

Hi you all

Well sorry i've not been on but I have had a real nightmare accessing the site. It gets me so frustrated. Every other site I tried was ok but this one!

Anyway

Oooh Lily having your plants at the Chelsea show is fab! Do you go to see it? I did a couple of times but not recently. I should.
I did not ask about the spots...I forgot! I have the worst red rash all over my tummy and thighs and it gets worse in the shower when warm water hits. Wonder why??

Laura - cluck cluck!!!! You did good girl!!!!!!! Very happy for you. 
I have no problem with UK holidays as such but I just fancy a bit of med sunshine (although wrong time of year). I cannot fly (scared) so I have looked at eurostar...maybe...

How's the pup Tracy

I'm ok. Cold though. Where is the sun

Katey xx


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

What's this? Cluck cluck - Laura: must be good news - where are you

As for Chelsea, I took my granny a few years ago, but haven't been since. I did enjoy it.

Where's that Laura?

Love Lily. xx


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

So sorry Laura - I just got text - you must be over the moon!!!!!!

                      

More news please    .

Love Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Sorry had acu  and then tesco shopping to do!

Ok...

[email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]  They said they doubted the little ones would progress anywhere.  I have been smiling all day!  I have to continue stiming tonight and tom, then back to the clinic fri, then EC on MOnday.  My acu lady on hols next week so she has been busy getting my before and after acu sorted for next wed for me.  My lining was only 6mm (maybe cos the bleeding?) so that needs to be 8mm before Friday.

So excited I've got this far.  

Last day at work tom, so will be a late one, then I'm not back til 11th april,which I think is test day!  Do you test 2 weeks after ET?  Anyway I don't want to count my chickens (ha ha!!) let me get to EC then I'll look a bit further ahead.

Am shattered so, drugs, bath and bed, can't wait for a lay in Friday, feeling so tired.

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Fantastic news Laura. Indulge in a glorious treat once work has finished and keep that energy going to the womb! Are they scanning you on Friday to check their size? Have they reduced your dose?

Can't wait for more info.

Much love and hi to Katey and Tracy.

Lily.xx


----------



## buster24 (Jul 11, 2005)

hello girls first laura good luck. well had my appointment at glasgow last night all went great. we are getting allowed to do donor using my wonderful we sisters eggs      we will not be staring till july as i ahve to wait till all these mad hormones are out my system. we all have to go for counselling and all have to have the screening again as its ayears since i had tx in glasgow.
hope all is well with yous and the dumps are growing nicely
love and hugs kim xxxx


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Good luck with the cycle Kim, not sure what to make of the 'dumps' mind you?

Hey Laura - hope you're back from work and resting and indulging, smiler    . I'm out all day tomorrow, but will have my mobile on me and can't wait to hear how you get on at the clinic.

Evening Katey: run out of baby oil yet?

Hi Tracy: sleeping better?

Tired tonight. Laid out 5000 plants ready for early summer sales - ready for a foot rub now. Chap from London rang and he's ordered 300 of our plants for his Chelsea Garden - yippee. Off to watch Rick Stein.

Bye for now, Love you all lots, Lily. xx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hey guys 

Sorry I have been AWOL! Stan is soooooooooooooooo demanding! Never get a min to myself at the moment! Hoping normal service will resume in a week or so! 

*Laura* - Wow fantastic news sweetheart   So excited for you!! I am sure your lining will be up to the required 8mm by Friday honey          I am so pleased it is all happening for you 

*Lily* - 5000 plants  busy lady!!! How are you keeping honey? 

*Katey* - I quite often have probs accessing FF! Annoying isnt it? I can get on all other sites, but every now and then it tells me FF doesn't exist! When I know fine well it does!  Maybe they are tryin to tell us something   

*Kim* - that's great news honey! All systems go for July! 

No news from me, although I will have to ring clinic this week to find out the exact date donor AF due so I can time mine to coincide! I think scan is due end of March!

Stan is still *SaTAN*!! Getting better with the pooping and weeing outside, but still very piney if I go out of the room! He will have to get used to it though! He has his first jab Saturday. I have made Baz take the morning off work to take him cos I cant bear to see him injected!

Much love and hugs to you all - apologies in advance from me for not being able to post as much at the moment but I will be keeping up with you I promise!!

Love
Tracy
xxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi girls,

Home at last and I don't have to think of work until after easter. 

I'm actually not feeling that smiley today, feel tired and grumpy.  I can't feel my follicles I think?  Did you feel yours?  I'm worried when I walk they will get knocked off?!  Feeling bit anxious about scan tomorrow, scared 5 big ones is too good to be true and a couple may have shrunk??  Is that possible?

I am feeling a bit needy, and tim is just, 'I've left the washing up as your off work tom','make me a cuppa love', and I want a bit of TLC!  Men!  He even called and asked if its ok on Monday if he just comes and give his sperm and then goes back to work!!!  You can guess what I said,to be honest I don't think he knew what was involved, I think he thought it was just like a scan type appointment.  

I was just thinking, this time next week I could be pregnant!!   

Anyway enough of me....

Tracey - little ones are always demanding at the start...whether it be human,cat or dog!!  He will be well worth it the end I'm sure.XX

Katey - Hows Jack?  Hows you doing? You are not on much lately, are you busy with work at the moment?  Have you caught the phantom thief??

Lily - Of course I will text you tomorrow!!  Where are you off too?  Anywhere nice?  You doworry me... you sound like you doing too much again.  You be careful. XXX

Kim - Wow... great news, so all systems go from here on it.  How exciting.  

Hoping by the end of the year we will all be preggers or have a wee one!!  Imagine that!!  We will have to have a little party!!

XXXXXXXXX


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Lovely to hear from you Tracy. Looking forward to more news on your cycle too.

Laura - keep smilin'    - you are doing so fantastically well, but your body doesn't need any negative vibes, just lush and fertile ones. I remember when I saw the counsellor last year, she was disappointed at me describing my womb as a barren, overgrown wastland  . I worked on it and reminded myself of all the things that were going right with my fertility (eg I finally ovulated) and by this year was imagining a lush, fertile secret garden full of birds nests, a swing and fruit trees.... Sorry on behalf of men for Tim . Unfortunately they do need reminding exactly what it is we are going through and the need for tranquility, support and of concentration on just one thing for a couple of weeks. Tell him from me you deserve your feet rubbing tonight and this weekend to relax all the blood vessels and send oodles of lovely new tissue to your womb  . As for not feeling the follies - I don't think there's any sensory nerves on our ovaries, so I shouldn't worry. It was always a mystery to me too, as to what was going on, only a scan can tell. Plus I haven't heard of them shrinking, and plenty of people do coast for a few days. As for tomorrow: we're taking the day off and going out for lunch with my parents. Have some shopping to do too, eg a more supportive bra - we live quite far from even a local 'corner' shop, so proper shopping is a bit of an event!

Hi Katey - hope you're feeling well. When's your next scan?

Bye for now, Love Lily. xx


----------



## kateyl (Jun 12, 2005)

hey

Tracy - welcome back! Poor you!! I remember that puppy thing when mine were young. I recall one fateful day when we returned to find that puppy had escaped from puppy crate and had eaten EVERYTHING in the house and then was sick and had the runs all over the kitchen and lounge!!! She'd even got through a bottle of dog repellant and was half way through indulging in black bin bags!!! 
Tough love - that's the only way!! He will be worth every bit of it though!!!

Laura - I never 'felt' follies. I just went by the scans. This is such an exciting time for you!! I will defintely be at that party!!!! Can we have cheese and pineapple on sticks and jelly I LOVE children's party food!! Now make sure you text me tomorrow too!!!!!!!!!!!!

Lily - I give up! You will never put those feet of yours up will you?!! Any more thoughts on a name for the little lady

Kim - that's fantastic news. This is our year - all of us! It must feel like a weight has ben lifted now that you have made this decision??

I am off to bed. Jack has had a relentless bladder kicking night and I need to lie down! 

We had parents evening at nursery tonight and some of the parents were asking my girls if I am pregnant....well! do they think that I am that fat for no reason I was surprised!!!

Night all

Katey xxx


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

I prefer cheese and pickled onions, but only if on sticks, stuck into a potato wrapped in tin foil  . As for names, everyone's calling her something different and it's confusing me.

Night. Love Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Morning!!

Well I'mfeeling better this morning,less tired, although I'm having trouble sleeping at night.  Not really bad just trouble getting off and then waking early.  But no work now so will be able to lead a relaxed lifestyle!!

Off to the hospital in a while... I will text you both!

Been having alot of watery discharge, that normal?  Its not the normal clear stringy stuff.  Sorry if TMI but I know I can ask you ladies anything!

Anyway when I'm home I'm going to have lots of questions about EC.  But I am going with the idea that i will only think about the next step, last time I was panicing over another Ectopic and got myself  in a right state.  So I'm just focusing on my scan today and then after that my EC, then the fertilisation, the the ET etc etc.  Otherwise gets too much!

Lily - I've beenthinking of names... running through my client list and have a few more suggestions...  Jasmine, Honey, Rosemary/ Rose/ Rosie, Summer?  Its odd Ican never name anything until I've seen it, we chose willow for the kitten but when we got her I just knew she wasn't a willow!  Maybe you should have a fewand then make a decision when you hold her.  Oh how exciting!  'hold her' not that much longer really!!!  Oh!!

Katey - how could people not know... although saying that I have been asked a coupleof times over the last year 'oh when are you due'  Once by a client so I can let her off but another by a manager of a day centre.  It was just after my failed IVF so was especially hurtful.   At least you can confidently say yes I am!!  

As for the pineapple/ pickle debate I love both so I will make both a pineapple and pickle hedgehog!!  Oh wouldn't that be lovely all meeting up.    I love them really strong pickle onions that make your eyes water!!

Anyway Ishould go have a wash and do some coursework before I head into town.

Enjoy the shopping Lily, let us know everything you buy!  Will there be some little lady clothes beng bought today??


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

As I said on the text, 5 follies between 19-24mm, 4 below 10mm that they aren't counting.

Feel really zonked out todayand my boobs are SO sore.  

Hospital have called and booked my EC for 12.15 on Monday.  

So ladies, I want the truth.  I'm only having sedation. tell 
me about Ec!

Also remind me of your follie to egg ratio, I think Lily you had 4 eggs?  And how many fertilised?  

I'm going for a nap now.

Lily - hope you had a good shop
Katey - its the weekend yeah!  You can rest up!
Tracey - How the sleep going? Or not going?
Kim - Anything nice planned for the weekend?


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Really big congratulations Laura - it's wonderful news. Five between 19-24 is fantastic. I had 7 gd size follicles, they got 4 eggs (follies were all on one ovary, together with >20 under 10mm and squashed together so didn't manage to get to all) and we got 4 embryos. I'm so excited about the next few days for you. xx My boobs were also sore and I also had watery discharge - shows things are happening and your ripening nicely  . Do take it easy this weekend, by the way how was your lining? So sorry I didn't respond to text, I had my phone with me all day, but didn't hear any message come through and got it a few minutes ago. We had a totally cream crackering rush of a day. I tried on so many clothes, came back with two tops, two trousers, two bras and 5 pairs of knickers. Otherwise I was down to one suitable bra, 2 trousers for every occasion and 2 tops - didn't allow much variation or room for spilling anything. Also got an all in one for little one - pink and flowery. I like your name suggestions, especially Rosie  . By the way the stronger the onion the better  . Keep us up to date with everything - thinking of you  .

Hi to Katey, Tracy and Kim. xx

Lots of love, Lily. xx


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

By the way Laura, I only had sedation too and can't remember a thing - honestly. Don't even remember them wheeling me into theatre. Felt lovely and when I woke up I felt really relaxed and soon afterwards the dr, then embryologist came to discuss no. of eggs collected. You'll be fine if I was, as I'm a complete whuss when it comes to delving down there  .

Lots of love, Lily. xx


----------



## kateyl (Jun 12, 2005)

ok so it's 2 am and I just got in and I must sleep so a quickie......

Laura I am too very sorry for not answering your text. I have a new phone (will send you the number) and left my old one at home. Congrats! Sounds very good. EC is easy peasy. I had sedation....out like a light!!! No idea!!!

Lily - where you getting your bras from Needs some.

Hi all

Hugs, Katey xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Katey -  you dirty stopout!  Where were you til 2am??

Lily - sounds like yo had fun at the shops.  You've worried me over the follie/ egg ratio, my nurse said follies that shouldbig hopefully will all have eggs in them.... but you had big ones and they were in just over 50%!  That could mean I will only get 2 eggs and they don't all fertilise!!

Bit worried about tims sperm too.  He has not taken any of the supplements that I bought for him and is doing a long cycle race tomorrow.   Glad he's putting in so much effort to produce good sperm...NOT!

Sorted my pre and post transfer acu as well.  Just hope I get there!

Anyway I need to get to the pet shop.


----------



## kateyl (Jun 12, 2005)

Don't panic Laura!

I cannot remember my ratio at all...BUT this time I got 2 fertilised and both transferred and 1 pg! Last time 3 fertilised. I think I got 6 eggs both times but several immature ones so I was happy with my lot. You have 5 mature follies!! So you should do ok.

Just wait and see.

I was out having a chinese meal with friends. Yum Yum. And after all that food and ice cream my blood levels were still normal so I am a happy bunny.

Hi Lily! Tracy! & Kim!!

Me xxx


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

No Laura! You're in a much better position than I was as I have PCOS and overstimulated. I had >20 rubbishly small follies on each ovary, total >40 which completely crowded the 7 good ones I had, so the dr doing the EC couldn't even see the 7 clearly enough to get at them. He got to 5 of the 7 and got 4 eggs. So don't panic - yours will be an easy aim! Keep relaxing.

As for bras Katey, definately stay away from M and S imho, as the mat bras are like wearing cardboard. I got 2 from mothercare with are really 'springy' - ones very pretty (black with pink flowers). I've worn it all day and I'm still as happy as this morning. After the M and S ones for the last few weeks, I feel like I've been released and can be agile again!

Started this message at 3pm, them my sister and nephews arrived, so have only just finished it. Off to check the stew and hoping for a restful evening. After all day shopping and not taking my normal intake of water, I had the most amazing cramp in my left leg at 5am this morning. Never had it before and it was so scarey. I feel like DH saved my life . Anyway sister tells me it will get worse  . I'm presuming and hoping it was from having such a tiring day yesterday. I don't want anymore!

Bye for now. Off to raise my legs to prevent a further attack. Lots of love, Lily. xx


----------



## kateyl (Jun 12, 2005)

oh yes...the leg cramps. I know them too. Fast asleep and then - AGONY!

Robin jumped out of his skin because I screamed so much!!!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I think I should be getting a maternity bra too.  My boobs are SO sore and big.  I have even been wearing a bra to bed as they are so heavy and painful.

As for the E2 levels.. get this... I have not had one blood test all of this cycle!  Last time I had a blood test after each scan this time they said I didn't need too??  So for my E2 levels I have no idea!!

Anyway I'm just going to settle down now with my dinner and watch a dvd.

I've returned to my state of calm again you will be pleased to know.  Although I can't find my dressing gown?! and need to find it for MOnday... how do you lose a dressing gown??!!

XXXX


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Morning ladies

How are you all today?

Laura - wow EC on Monday! Honey I have never experienced it myself as I use donor eggs as you know, but I am sure you will be totally fine sweetheart  When my cousin was my known donor I went with her for the EC - she had sedation and she swears blind she cant remember a thing! The nurse told her she was chattering away throughout the collection procedure but she has no recollection of it whatsoever!  Glad to read you are calming down now sweetheart, you need to relax and take care of yourself today and pamper yourself in readiness for laying lots of lovely eggs tomorrow 

Lily - ooh honey the leg cramps sound painful  I sometimes get bad cramp in my calves and it's a total killer! So I totally empathise with you honey  Hope you managed to get a nice restful night

Katey - oooh you dirty stopout   2am  Great news about your blood levels being normal after your food sweetheart, got to be a good sign!!

As for me, I am in a terrible state  I have posted on G&B talk - here is the link if you fancy a read

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=89459.0 but basically SaTAN is driving me mad and I dont know what to do 

Best get off and check my boards hunnies - sending you all my love and hugs
Tracy
xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Tracey - I've replied to you over the other board... I've never been over there, some of the jokes were very funny!!

Morning girls!!

Lily - I have a question for you (although may be a little late now to bring it up).  When I have scans they always comment on the 'free flowing fluid' in my tummy, this is due to the op I had apparently.  I assumed there fore that it was alway there and always would be.  However on my scan on Wed, it was not mentioned at all, and on the one of friday there was 'a little free flowing fluid'.  Normally I get 'goodness look at all that fluid' and 'I can't see anthing with all this fluid' type comments.  Just wondered if you knew what causes it?  Is is something I eat?  Is there anything I can do to minimise it for EC tom?  I guess if they can see what they are doing they will find it easier?

Anyway.  I'm off to do some jobs!

Oh I'm now using my new computer.... its lovely.... although has a big screen and tim can read everything I type!!?  Not like the laptop where I had it purched on my lap... will have to watch what I type!!

XXx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

laurab said:


> Oh I'm now using my new computer.... its lovely.... although has a big screen and tim can read everything I type!!? Not like the laptop where I had it purched on my lap... will have to watch what I type!!
> 
> XXx


Laura thanks for your reply on G&B Talk thread honey   

Had to laugh at your big screen - Baz is fond of coming up here and reading over my shoulder!     Have to be a bit careful sometimes too  

Love
Tracy
x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

he went banana's night before last as I'd done the 'dur stupid' icon after his name and it comes up 'idiot' and he was going, I can't believe you are calling me an idiot in front of everyone.. blah blah!!  I had to explain the whole little faces things and that they say stuff but it doesn't actually show on the board!!

Men!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi girls ,

Sunday is alwas a slow day on here what with Lily on her walks and Katey cooking for the world!

I'm having a tough afternoon.  Tim came back from racing at about 1pm and was home about half an hour before deciding to go out on his bike AGAIN!  I therefore shouted at him for not caring about me or the IVF and it escalated into a huge row.  I mean huge, him shouting and throwing things (not at me)He has now gone out.  Feeling very sad and low.  All I want is a bit is support/ attention.  He said I'm all needy!  Which may be true at the moment but surely I'm allowed.  This cycle he has not come with me on one appointment, not asked how the appointments have been/ whats happened.  He even moaned at me last night as he didn't want to stay up til 11.15 to do the trigger shot!  Like its my fault.

I know he is probably stessed too but I feel so lonely.  We haven't told anyone this time about the IVF as felt was easier not talking to every one every step of the way, but now I have noone to talk to as Tim doesn't talk at all?!

I may have to call in the mornign to see if there is any chance of some donor sperm!!

Anyway I'm going to dish up some of my stew and dumplings.... there is alot there considering its only me at home!!

Hope you ladies are back soon to keep me company!
XX


----------



## kateyl (Jun 12, 2005)

Oh Laura - that's just the last thing you need. Why are men such w*****s sometimes  It'll be his baby too!

Rise above it my sweet and think of NOTHING but the beautiful embryos that you are going to make and have put back inside you. Stuff all the other nonsense. Whenever Robin and I row I think that I have Jack so I don't need Robin (do really but hey).

Stew and dumplings nice As for free fluid...i'm sure they said that about me too. In fact, it was blood in the 'pouch of douglas' (before you ask I have no idea). Anyway I don't think it is anything to stress over but make sure you ask them to reassure yourself.

I have been  busy girl today. Got a phone call very early from my mum asking me to take my dad to A&E because he's in agony. He falls a lot and last wek he fell on his back and is now not a happy bunny at all.

So was there for ages and then when I got him home my mum wanted me to take them all out for lunch....I am cream crackered.

Thought this was a pampering time for me...not a chance!

Going away this week to Brighton for 1 or 2 nights - I cannot wait.

Hope you're ok Lily. Nice day??

Tracy - so sorry that sAtan is driving you nuts...it will pass, promise.

Hugs, Katey xxx


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi ladies,
Laura - men    . Is he feeling stressed about this cycle - not that that would justify his behaviour? I found with DH he also didn't necessarily ask all the time about what I was going through and when my mind was deep within it, he'd start talking about irrigation pipes and rebuilding walls - unfortunately they do have to be reminded what we're going through and be told, whether they ask or not. It's such a shame you haven't told anyone this time, although I totally understand as I never did, but this is obviously going to add extra stress. DH always commented on how he felt a lot of responsibility being the only one I talked to about it all so I tried to understand when he didn't have magical answers or didn't seem to even remember something from the day before. Just concentrate on your follies now and remember what a lovely time you had in Florence. As for the fluid, I'm not really sure about that - do ask the nurses tomorrow though about it. Hope you're feeling better and that Tim's back. Perhaps admit yes you are needy today and will be tomorrow too, and for the next two weeks and beyond, as you're going through so much emotionally, physically and mentally - that's totally inderstandable and expected. Wish I could come and give you a big hug and practise some reflexology on you!  

Hi Tracy, haven't had chance to follow Stan's link, but I hope everything settles down soon.

Hi Katey - how are you going to get some self-pampering in then? Hope you're resting now. So pleased to hear you're off to Brighton - I love the coast. All that sea air will be so good for you.

Had another shopping trip today, more relaxing though with no clothes shopping. Went to a large outlet where we bought our bedroom furniture, as I need more cupboard space, anyway got that sorted. Wanted a rug for lounge (we have wooden floors) but couldn't find one. So had lunch and a bit of a walk, then almost indulged in a garden swing seat, which I think I've persuaded DH into since we got home .... Feeling pretty tired now. Stayed up last night to watch a film, then when we got into bed at midnight, was told it was 1am - why didn't one of you tell me!!!! Ready for bed now.

Bye for now. Will check in on Laura later. If you don't get back on - really good luck for tomorrow Laura and I will be thinking of you. Text please after EC and I promise to check all afternoon.

Lots of love, Lily.xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi girls

No better I'm afraid, we did make up this afternoon and then he said he was going to the offie to get some beer??!!  So it all started again.  I've tried to say well I think you could be more supportive and said I would be more supportive toward him (apparently I'm not supportive over his cycling?!) .  But he wouldn't even back down and so I'm on the sofa tonight. Not really ideal but hay.

He even said I should be grateful that he has stuck around??

Really could have done with a little bit of a cuddle and some pampering today.  Oh well.  I have my cats to cuddle.

I'll text you tomorrow if I get there. Xx


----------



## kateyl (Jun 12, 2005)

I'm sorry Laura - I never like to interfere - but he needs a slap!

You have us...all for one!

Katey


----------



## kateyl (Jun 12, 2005)

ps Laura - Good luck for tomorrow. Please text me too as soon as you can. I'll be thinking about you xxx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Morning 

*Laura* - huge good luck for today sweetheart  - I never like to intefere in people's lives, but your DH sounds like he needs a good    Methinks he is being a tad selfish!!! I hope you are ok sweetheart, will be thinking of you today  Go lay loads of lovely eggies honey        

*Katey* - Ah your poor Dad! Is he ok now honey? Brighton sounds lovely hun - lots of lovely sea air!! When are you going?

*Lily* - Lucky you hun, new bedroom furniture! We could really do with some too but pennies are tight at the moment!! 

Well, Stan wasnt too bad last night. He whimpered for about ten mins when we put him to bed, but then no noise till 6.45 this morning! He had had an accident in the night, but he is still so young he cant be expected to go all night without a little poop  Today I am off work but trying to get him into a routine for the rest of the week when we are both at work. Unfortuantely until he has had both his jabs he cant start going to work with Baz so he will have to get used to being alone mornings, then afternoons after lunchtime until that time.

No news from me on tx front, but I will be ringing the clinic today!

Love and huge hugs
and loads and loads of        for Laura
Tracyxxxxxx


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Well mother hen - how are you? Love Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

HI girls

Well I have 4 eggs sitting in a dish at Barts, will get a call between 9-11am to tell me how many fertilised.    I'll be devasted if they don't.

The nurse who looked after me before and afer was lovely, really positive.  But the EC was a bit taumatic.  Noone told me who they were, they were all grabbing at me to do differant things and when they put the intravenus thing in my arm they left the cap off and so bllod went everywhere.  And they when they putthe drugs in most of it seemed to come out and run down my arm, I'd alreay had some and so was a bit wobbly and just pointed and said 'look' and he must of thought I was talking about all the blood and said don't worry they clean me up in a minute.  I woke several times during the procedure and thought someone would have been holding my hand but the only people there were inbetween my legs.  They were really rough.   I couldn't hae had enough of the sedative, everyone else was asleep in the recovery room except me!  An i went before all the others that were done before me!!

Feeling quite sore now but I guess thats to be expected.

Katey - Brighton is great and they have tons of cool baby shops.  

Lily - hows your day been?

Tracey - called the clinic yet?  What did they say??!!

kim - Hiya honey.

I'm gonna milk the helpless stated as long as possible, he has some serious making up to do.  I'll tell you more tomorrow when he is not looking over my shoulder!!


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Oh Laura honey   - I'm really chuffed about your eggs, but what an awful time - didn't the clinic team say anything about you being awake so quickly or leaving so early? I hope they realise what you went through. But for now, you rest and Tim if you're reading this - Laura needs a lot of loving and tlc and an ultra long footrub. We need a rested and cosey feeling Laura, ready for the next bit.... Do text tomorrow - I'll be waiting.

Hi Katey and Tracy - how's your days? Been busy today on nursery (Mondays are hectic for plant wholesalers) but have enjoyed the sunshine VERY much.

Lots of love, Lily. xx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

*Laura*, so sorry you had a rough time sweety - sounds a nightmare!  You should consider making a complaint, at least to your consultant or the head nurse there - sometimes these hospitals treat us ladies like we are on a factory conveyor belt, and it's just not on     Fantastic news about your eggies honey, I am thinking of you and sending you lots and lots of big positive fertilising vibes          

*Lily*, sounds like you had a busy day honey - the sunshine came out here this afternoon too and for about an hour there it was almost like summer! 
Had a rough time with Stan today - I left him for 2 hours today, the longest so far. When I came home he was still howling! On the bright side there was no poos or wees! Just the noise! Gawd knows what the neighbours are gonna say! tomorrow I am at work in the afternoon so he will be alone from 115pm till 4.30pm!! Hope the little sod gets used to it soon!!

I rang the clinic today but no answer so I left a message for Karen, the donor coordinator, to ring me back, but guess what? She never!!   Will try again in the morning!

Huge hugs to all
Tracy
xxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Ok... front or back door for the pessary??  What do you think?


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Back! I avoided the front as I didn't want to encourage thrush, plus the French use the back often for medicine as absorption is so good.... Love Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks Lily, I thought that was the case... ok I'm off to attempt it.


----------



## kateyl (Jun 12, 2005)

I always did the back as it seemed to produce less seepage...horrid job though!!!! (and - sorry tmi - do not get too windy afterwards if you can help it as it can have dire consquences!!!!!).

So pleased about the eggs....you will get embies I am sure of it. It's a shame it was such a trauma for you - especially when they have all the drugs to make sure that it is not. That stinks! Please text tomorrow as soon as you know...please!!!!!

Tracy - I will dig out my dog book and see what action needs to be taken re: seperation anxiety. It is such a pain when they howl like that. God bless you.

Lily - the sunshine was nice, I agree. Quick question.....we have a big bare patch on our back fence and want a quick growing tree to plug it. We have an elderberry and a couple of apples already but after removing the last owner's homage to ivy and a shrub that has taken over from next door there is a big space - help!
Cheers

My day was strange. I felt more tired than I thought was possible, then I got nausea (!!) and then I had to take my dad to an osteopath and he forgot his home number and which knee he was having treatment on (that was very sad for me to see) and then I burst into tears because I decided that robin does not find me desirable and then my friends, who are coming to Brighton with us, cancelled. What a poo day!

Look forward to tomorrow (and good news from Laura!!).

Hugs all - Katey xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi girls,

Well as i said on my text only 2 fertilised.  Nothing you can say today will make me think that is ok, or that we are still in with a good chance.  I made the mistake of letting myself get excited. 

I've done nothing but cry since I got the call.  Maybe its the drugs from yesterday too?

I have put in so much effort, done everything anyone has suggested and still it looks like I;m not going to have a baby.

Katey - sorry your dad is getting forgetful, if its any consolation tim is the same (and thats not a joke!) he has the worst ever memory and he is only 33!  Why did your friends cancel?  Are they mad??  I love Brighton.. any excuse for me!!  Oh well you and Robin will hvae a lovely romantic time on your own.  Candle lite dinners, shopping, sit on the beach and have a cuddle on the beach, eat some candyfloss!!

Lily - Hows you, had anymore thoughts on names yet?  I bet your busy now, everyone out buying plants etc.  Remember to take it easy though!!

Tracey - how's Stan?  Or should I not ask!

Kim - hope all is wel with you. XX


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Hello H M'ers!
I'm crashing your thread! - Just wanted to reply to Laura after what you said  
Sorry only 2 fertilised but you need to find some positives!! so am going to tell you some  
It only takes one!! You have a chance its not all over.
Also I always think some eggs will be better than others.  the best two have fertilised.  Even if you had 4 maybe it would have been these 2 that were the best contenders.  I am hoping they will keep dividing for you hun  
Don't cry too much, try and be strong  
See you  back on the PR thread!
NW


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Laura,
I have to echo Nicki W honey - I know you must be feeling pretty devastated sweetheart, but you got 50% fertilisation rate which is really good!  You must stay positive now honey and will those little embies to keep on dividing!                I just know that tomorrow you are gonna have 2 little fighters put back!!!  

Back later, off to work now, but thinking of you Laura  and sending many fertilising vibes your way 

Love
Tracy
x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Thank girls but as I said I don't think there will be any cheering up for me today.  I know I'm not out of the race but it feels like someone just bashed both of my ankles so I don't stand a chance of winning.  
I really think the two I hvae left are going to be of poor quality.  I know I have no way of knowing until tomorrow, maybe I'm just trying to protect myself from more bad news.  

Nikki - welcome to our thread!! XX


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Laura - I understand you would have liked all 4 to fertilise, but the norm is 50% fertilisation rate, so what's happened is 100% perfect. All what's occurred is nature giving a helping hand so that only the strongest survives as if all 4 had fertilised, but only 2 were likely to attach to your womb and not miscarry, how would the embrologist know which to put back? You've now got more of a chance to get your bfp. We had 3 to choose from, all looking the same and the embrologist did eeny meeny miney mo to choose 2, of which one has attached - she could easily have chosen the other one where neither did.

Keep   as you've potentially twins growing in a lab right now and they need a lovely lush womb to go back into tomorrow - all that crying is going to dehydrate you and stress your body. I'm over the moon with your result - please honey      .

For Laura
     

Love Lily. xx
PS Don't forget, you've been through a lot and your hormones are all upside down.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks Lily - you are all lovely.  But often some of the enbies don't continue to divide and that could be the case with these two and then we have nothing to fall back on.

I know being upset is not helping anything.

I'm going to have a fish finger sandwich and a cup of tea, then watch midsomer murders!  Maybe thinkgs will look better after that.

You think I'm ok to go swimming later?  Not allowed to drive for 48 hours and feeling a bit trapped indoors.  Just wasn't sure as the risk of infection from EC?

X


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

I don't think swimming is a good idea personally, like you say due to the risk of infection after and b4 procedures. A stroll in the fresh air would be good though - any parks nearby?

Love Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

No parks nearby, well not ones that I would feel safe walking through on my own.  There are some nice ones but I would need to drive there.

I wish I had a nice garden to sit in.

I'm all winge and moan today!!

XX


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Aw Laura sweety    seems that words arent helping you honey, but please please try to relax and be good to yourself tonight - good news coming your way tomorrow


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi Laura,
Hope you're having a restful evening, with a bit of pampering. Thinking of you. Please do let us know asap tomorrow as I'll be waiting by the phone. Love Lily. xx Everything crossed - you deserve the best news.


----------



## kateyl (Jun 12, 2005)

HI...must be brief tonight....been with dad in A&E for 6 hours and just got him admitted. So feeling a tad fragile and exhausted.

Laura, my sweet one, remember what I said on the text. Keep your love flowing for the twins you have right this minute and don't ever lose faith in them. I had 2 and got pg so why wouldn' t you?? It's hard, I know, but you're a mum right now and you should be so proud of your achievement.
Please text me tomorrow and let me know the next outcome. Good luck sweetheart.

Lily - Hi!! Hope you are good. 

Tracy - kick those donor people into touch!! Good luck to you too!!!!!!

Must sleep.

Night...Katey

ps not sure if able to go away now, but if I do i'll be away from here until Friday. Text me updates if you can. xxx


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Yippee!!!!

           

       ​


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi there,

Lily - thank you for the dancing pompom people!  Your text put my mind a bit at ease, didn't really know the grading stuff, so knowing Heidi is from a grade 2 pleases me!  I just had a look on the net and grade 2 is fine, although it says that by 48hrs should be 3/4 cells and mine where only 2 and 3.  
Its crazy to think I have 2 fertilised eggs in my tummy and yet it may not result in a pregnancy. Seems daft it wouldn't.  But I must keep my feet on the ground. 

I so so so want this to work.   

Had acu both before and after, feel really shattered now, gonna go have a lay down.

Will catch up with your news later. XXX


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

OMG Laura - tell me the news properly young lady!! I didnt get a text so I dont know your grades etc 
I wanna stick my twopenneth in toooooooooooooooo  

Hey, you are now PUPO honey for the next 2 weeks! I am sending you lots and lots of 

Love and hugs to all
Tracy
xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi Tracey,

They were both grade 2, which is fine. BUT one was only 2 cell and one was 3 cell.  Apparently by day 2 they should really be 4 cell?!

So I won't get my hopes up.... although its hard not too!!

XX


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Laura honey, I am not just saying this to make you feel better BUT a 2 cell and a 3 cell are good honey and grade 2 is brilliant!  That is no fragmentation at all!  I have been a member of Fertility Friends for a long time now and I can tell you that I know of lots of ladies that have had 2 cell transfers and gone on to get BFP's!  Now that those little embies are snugly back inside you where they belong, I bet they carry on dividing and dividing!!!!!

Please try to keep your spirits up honey - positive mental thinking goes a long way to help you through the next 2 weeks!  Have you got Zita West's book?  You should read that every night! 

Love and 
Tracy
x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

If I were a lesbian I would marry Zita West.  

Thanks honey, the internet is a wonderful thing but can also make you a bit information crazy.  I hope you are right.  I love my embies already and will be devastated if they don't turn into a little baby or two for me. 

I have done everything possible and will continue to do my best for the little ones.

XX


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

we will be here for you honey, every step of the way

[fly]           [/fly]


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Lily - as my personal dietician.  What should i be eating and what should I be avoiding.

I know generally, healthy organic foods. Anything specific?
And to avoid... seafood and blue cheese.. anything else?

X


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi ladies,
Well I've finally been able to log on to FF site - don't know what happened there.

Laura is PUPO - yippee. This is sooooo exciting   

Wrt food, have a look at this government website: http://www.eatwell.gov.uk/agesandstages/pregnancy/whenyrpregnant/

Scroll down a bit and it discusses foods to avoid. I know you like fish and that's good but you may have heard already to avoid marlin, shark and fresh tuna as most people joke about what a shame! but it also mentions no more than 4 tins of tinned tuna and more surprisingly no more than 2 portions of oily fish a week (non-pregnant people are told at least 2 portions). It includes mackerel, sardines and trout - all of which I love and used to have for breakfast , but the mercury levels are a worry.

Otherwise, you just enjoy your food as much as possible and don't forget to keep talking to your twins. I used to go for a walk every morning round the Christmas trees and chat to them, sending lots of energy (blood cells and nutrient providers) down to the womb to help activity going on down there.

So relax, eat well and drink plenty of water as our blood is ~80% water and you need a good flow right now.

Do you know if Katey got to Brighton?

Had a strange day today. Busy with work, but kept bursting into tears  then when I was ok again I felt stupid?? All little things that went wrong made me cry, must be hormones preventing me from coping.... Looking forward to a better day tomorrow.

Sleep well Laura and keep rubbing your tummy. Good idea if Tim chats to them too . DH used to sing a song that always makes me laugh.

Hi Tracy and Katey!

Lots of love, Lily. xx

/links


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi Lily,

I don't know if Katey got away, sounded like she may not have been able to with all the business with her dad.  She is always so hectic and  rushing around.  A couple of romantic nights in Brighton would do her the world of good.

Your right you are prob crying due to hormones.  Blasted things!  I sometimes cry over stuff that is really stupid before AF.  Hormones are crazy things!  Maybe your tired too.  Have a nice warm soak in bath and then get to bed.  Tomorrow is another day and you will hopefully wake up with the joys of spring!

Weirdly Tims sister called today to see if I was ok, she said she kept thinking of me today and didn't know why!!  Spooky!

Night night lovely Lily. XXX


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Blimey girls you are slacking!  We were on the 2nd page 

Not got time to do personals my lovelies, just wanted to bump us back to the first page and also to Laura, sending you lots and lots of  honey

Take care all

Love and hugs
Tracy
xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Sorry Tracey!

I have nee here all day but I know Lily is busy in the day times and Katey ios away!

Tut tut!!  I will try better tomorrow, but boring if you know noone is there to reply!

Hay Lily honey!

XX


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi Laura and Tracy.
Not been back long, but wanted to say Hi - how ya doing lovely Laura? Hope you're rubbing your tummy and having some good chats. Had a nightmare of a busy day. Then we had some shopping to do and we went for a curry - yum yum. Then for a stroll to the theatre for a coffee and to see what's on. Absolutely shattered now.

So Katey's away - miss you honey! Absorb some sea air for me!

I like your tortoise Laura - that is just what it feels like, but you're already closer to test day!

Night. Lots of love Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Lily - Yes I picked the tortoise for that very purpose... seemed very apt!
Been talking to and thinking about my embies alot.  Hope they know how much they are loved and wanted and stick around. 

A lady from work who lives nearby asked me to look after her cat, and she left me a message saying she didn't have time to get any cat food so has just left me the money??  Do you think thats a bit cheeky??  I don't wanna be lunging tins of cat food!!  SO gotta get tim to go and do it.  I hope she has bought me some nice chocolates for my trouble. 

Anyway, a day of excitment for me, I have to walk to the local shop to buy some gas and then go and feed a cat!  I'll prob have to come back for a lay down after that!

XXX


----------



## kateyl (Jun 12, 2005)

Hi there. I'm back. Had a lovely time until it started raining uncontrollably so came home early. AND, get this, I was on the train STANDING and no-one gave me a seat (and I am huge now). Then at next station some people got off and a standing man looked at me, my stomach and me again and then darted to the empty seat pushing me out of the way!!!! I was gobsmacked!

I have no faith in humans at all. Long live dogs and cats.

How are the twins today Laura Bedding in nicely we hope. As an aside, I had a day 2 transfer and one of mine was 2 cells....could have been Jack you know. My embryologist said that too many cells was not good either. So no worries!!!!!

Remember not to pick up any cat poop...ok!!!!

Tracy - how is the lovely sAtan Settling down?? Any news from the clinic

Lily - how you doing I finally succumbed in Brighton and bought some baby stuff. It was nice!!! I also went looking for bras and bought one from Bravissimo....hate it! And, about the crying, I hear ya!!

Hugs all - Katey xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi Katey!!!  Your back!  Lovely to have you back but doesn't seem like you've had much of a break?  I always go in the babyshops in Brighton, they do such lovely stuff.... normally very expensive, but I think Jack is already the most expensive child in history anyway so a few more quid is not going to make much difference!!

So what did you buy?  tell us everything!

Can't believe noone gave you there seat!  I always give up my seat on the train to preg ladies. Tut Tut!

Well I went out this mornig to feed my friends cat and nip to the shop to buy some bread (tim went big shopping yest but forgot the bread!).  Was very busy and I'm happy to be back home!

Just off to make my lunch and a nice cuppa and then settle down to watch midsomer murders!  Oh I can fit into the lazy lifestyle so easily!

And yes.. no cat poop, I read in one of my books you should stop doing the litter box 3 months prior to ttc... so Tim has been on cat poop duty for ages, and I have some disposible gloves for emergency's!

Me and the twin are fine, I love them very much and can't even contemplate that they may have just disolved away by now.  Im so hope they are fine.   

HI Lily/ Tracey/ Kim  XXX


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh I forgot to ask... Lily what curry did you have?? And Katey any good food in Brighton??  

X


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Oh how lovely the family are all together again  . But wait - how long was the trip planned for Katey? I'm worried you came back so early, but hope you enjoyed what you did do. There's nothing worse than an ill-fitting bra though. What did you get for Jack? Once you start, there'll be no stopping you!   So, you're experiencing similar crying moments - thank goodness. DH thinks I've lost it, I reckon. Went to GP today who says I could be anaemic - I hope not, but I am excessively tired, weepy and lacking concentration, plus having heart flutterings.... so maybe  .

How's mummy Laura?? Glad to hear you're being careful with not carrying tins and not clearing cat poo. How do you feel? At the Indian, we had everything with spinach - it was lovely. I just love spinach in curry, even ordered a side dish of sag paneer in case there wasn't enough sag in the main courses.  

Hi Tracy! How's sAtan?

Off to do house cleaning ready for granny arriving in morning  .
Love Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

mmmm good choice Lily, I love a sag dish too... although Dansak is my favourite! 

I've baked a lemon drizzle cake today!

Me and the twins are fine, just wish i could know they are ok. When should implantation take place?  About 7 days after ec?  So that would be Monday!!

Just spoke to my friend on the phone (the only one who knows!!) was nice to actually TALK to someone about things.  Hopefully we will be meeting up tomorrow.  Its amazing how little she knows about reproduction, I told her about the twins and she got all confused, I explained they put the 2 embryo's back and she said oh i thought those 2 joined together to make the baby!!  I informed her hats the sperm and egg!!   Bless her.  Its amazing how much knowledge we have about hormones and our reprodcutive organs!

I was anemic after my Ectopic, but mine was very sudden onset and a kept getting dizzy and falling over!!  I guess in pregnancy it just creeps up on you.  I'm surprised though with all that spinach you eat!!  

Cleaning on a friday night??  

X


----------



## kateyl (Jun 12, 2005)

off to bed but I have to say, very quickly, that I LOVE chicken sag and I have one tomorrow night!! Hurrah!!!

Night Laura & Twins, night Lily & little girl poppet and night Tracy & sAtan

Katey xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Morning girls,

How is everyone this morning?  Its a lovely day here.  Anyone up to anything exciting?

Katey - I've just noticed you are nearing 30 weeks!!!  WOw!!  When is the 3rd trimester?  And why do you always go to bed so late!!!!

Lily - You are not far behind either!  I've not recieved a photo yet??

Blimey, I better start knitting!!  Can you both let me know your due dates so I can pop them on the calendar.

My Kitten (more like cat now) is sohyperactive at the moment, she just won't sit stil... you think she is in season, she is now 7 months.  Little Minx she is!!

Anyway I have jobs to do and I'm hoping me and tim may go for a bike ride round the park later. 

My friend is going roller blading for her birthday next friday, tim says its too dangerous in case I fall over?  He's prob right?  What do you think?

Have a nice day
XXXXX


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Ok I'm off out now, off for some grub and flicks wth my friend so catch you ladies tomorrow.

Have a lovely sat night. XX


----------



## kateyl (Jun 12, 2005)

I think that roller blading is not for women in the 2ww. Tim is quite right. Hope the cinema was good...what did you see?? Nachos? How you feeling now

Yes, I am indeed nearing 30 weeks. 28 on Tuesday. My Dr said that 28 was a good number and if anything did happen it should be ok. So I am clinging onto that. My due date is June 26th but people keep telling me that I am so large it may be sooner!!!!! I may try to post a tummy shot for you to laugh at! (or be shocked at!!!).

Robin is abandoning me for nearly a whole week tomorrow to go to college. I hate his course! It will be great once he qualifies, but until then........

Easter soon!!! Hurrah!!!! Lily, as my dietitian is there any chocolate that is nice that I can have with G D? Please please let there be.

Hope you had a nice day with your grandma.

Tracy how's you??

Off for a shower and then vegetating for me!!

Katey xxx


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi ladies,
Sorry - first time pc has been on today, hence 121 e-mails now coming my way as I type - there'll be 95% spam as usual....

Had such a hectic day delivering plants, seeing granny and friend and then preparing for a show tomorrow. Just had a little rest on sofa whilst DH massaged legs and feet as I'm worried about another night cramp coming - they have to be the worst thing so far....

Hope you had a lovely trip to the cinema Laura, what was the film and what was the grub?? Please no roller blading - what if someone crashes into you and sends you flying?   They told me to do nothing out of the ordinary or that might involve bouncing about or falling over, eg horse riding, trampolining etc.

Sorry Katey - no chocolate as such for GD. The advertised choc for 'diabetics' has a laxative effect and can still raise the sugar. Only thing you can do, is be very controlled and eat a small piece (eg buy some celebrations and just eat the one you fancy). Choc/high sugar foods can be eaten if going to be active, eg swimming, walking the dog, but definately not if just sitting about. Looing forward to the tummy shot. I'll sort my photos out too. As for sending a 'whole' shot as Laura wanted proof I wasn't 'muscle Mary' - is everyone game to swap then, via hotmail?

Off to bed soon as have to be out early.

Lots of love, Lily. xx


----------



## kateyl (Jun 12, 2005)

Thanks for the choc advice. I normally have a buttons egg and I think that a little now and then should be ok.

As for pics...i've no problem sharing although it will be tough to find one that is ok!!

Have a good week everyone!!!

Katey xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

HI girls,

I have just got home.

For dinner we had planned to go to a vietnamese restauant but it was full so we went to a 'english' one which i have to admit is not really my fav type of food.  I love English food but often restaurants don't give us veggies much option.  They had muscles and swordfish but I thought i wasn't allowed them so I had a red pepper/ mozzarella/ butternut squash stack on a bed of asparagus and rocket, was lovely but not that filling.  I really have got a hunger lately, just can't stop eating.  was no time for starters or pudding.

We went to see Amazing Grace, for a film about slavery there was not many black people in it or much about slavery!!! 

Ok I won't go skating, I am going for the meal on the saturday instead.   I really don't mind giving these things up if I'm pregnant... but if I'm not! 

Tim is out with his friend who lives in Hong Kong, he is back for the weekend??! He said he wasn't staying over, but had a message that he is now!!  He must be very drunk as he is texting me song lyrics!! 

Anyway I'm tired, I need sleep.

Night Ladies and Belly bumps. XX


----------



## kateyl (Jun 12, 2005)

Hello to you all.

Sorry it's late but thought i'd drop in before bedtime to say sweet dreams - not that I expect anyone to be here to read because it is far too late!!!

Busy cooking for the 5000 again so could not get on here earlier. Hope you all had a nice sunday??

Catch up tomorrow....Katey xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi girls,

I'm not too good.

Me and Tim are not speaking, he didn't turn up til 6pm Sunday and we were meant to be going out.  We had a screaming argument and he said I'm mental and a bunny boiler.

Gradually over the years I have put up with more and more from him, nothing terrible just he does nothing here and doesn't want to spend any time with me.  AFtre work he either spends hours and hours on the computer or playstation os is out on his bike.  At the weekends he is out on his bike.

We had a great time in Florence but everythign is back the same now we are back.  He just leaves all his stuff everywhere and all over the kitchen and just expects me to pick it all up. 

Am I being hormonal and a bit mental and maybe should just try to make up?  I just feel its always me that makes up as he is so stubborn and I hate arguing.

Had lots of belly ache over last day or 2, not sure that a good or bad sign.

Anyway hope you girls had a better weekend than me. XX


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi Laura, belly ache could be a good sign.   Really sorry about Tim though - wish I could have a chat with him! Although, you're going through an immensely stressful time at the moment and your hormones will be adding to this, I don't think this can justify all arguments, as you seem to have a very good reason to be upset. You need more support than ever at the moment and some extra love  . Trouble is now is not such a good time to be getting so upset. Do you think he at all understands how vulnerable you are at the moment and how much you need his love? Does he want this IVF cycle to work, if so he needs to help send some lovely positive hormones and endorphins round your body? Admittedly, it wasn't 100% perfection emotionally for DH and I, as I found it such a stressful time and it still worked, but you need some tlc too.

Hi Katey, hope you're ok?

Just back from hospital - advised to rest for an hr with legs raised in afternoon to help prevent night cramps. Having trouble walking well today   which is not good for an outdoor girl. Must work quicker in the day, to get some rest later....

Bye for now, love Lily. xx Will check on you later Laura.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hiya,

I think putting your feet up is a good thing Lily... its Drs orders!

Grrrr I just don't know what to do about Tim, I sent him an email at work today trying to explain my side as well as trying to make up.  I'm just fed up of being the one to do all the making up, when I actually don't think I have that much to apologise for... ever the peace maker!

Anyway I thought I needed to get out and went to the cemetry to see my great nan, her grave was already lovely a well cared for but I turned the soil and did a little watering.  It is buried on the site of quite old graves, my nan died in 1990 but her hubby died in 1959 so most of the graves are are from then so all uncared for.  I took some wild flower seeds with me and ended up planting them on my nan's neighbours as I felt they needed them more.  Was a lovely day.  

So belly ache is good... its mainly back ache which i get at ov and about a week before AF so I assumed it was that.  I've not have an implantation bleed.. did you girls have one?  I had a light bleed for 3 days with my Ep and it was very painful (I didn't know at the time it was that as we wasn't 'trying') but don't know if I was in that much pain etc as it was in the wrong place?

My boobs are less sore today, I guess the hormones are getting out of my system from the IVF.  But they should be sore if I'm preg!!

I'm feeling very unpregnant today.  

XXX


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

You're right Laura, with the hormone changes, ie drugs leaving system it's difficult to know what symptom is what. I know I had low back ache in 2ww and tummy twinges, but NO implantation bleed, although I really wanted it as a sign. So don't worry if you don't.

Hope Tim has had time to think today....

Love Lily. xx Hiya Katey and Tracy.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks Lily honey for checking in on me.  I guess I am not going to know for a while yet, silly keep worrying over little twinge etc.  Can't help it though.

No reposnse from Tim, I even offered to cook his fav dinner.  

Have you put your feet up yet today? XX


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Twinges are good   . How's everything this evening? No chance of feet up today as it's the busiest day of the year for us (Easter this weekend) so we returned from hospital to all systems go... DH promises to rub my feet and leg this evening. Can't wait.

Love Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

well make sure he does!! And make it last a long time too!!

Tim had been in and gone out (didn't see him as I was at the vets), wish he would just give me a cuddle!!

When I was at the cemetry I was looking at the graves fro names for you but didn't really see any nice ones, you had any more thoughts?

Katey - hows your cat now?

Tracey - Hows Stan?  

Kim - hope your ok, long time no hear. XX


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

night girls XX


----------



## kateyl (Jun 12, 2005)

Laura - I too had no implantation bleed but I did get low backache and pinching pains in my loe tummy area. 
As for Tim....well, this is just not acceptable at this time. You should be kept calm and relaxed and not stressed at all. I am sorry but I am getting a little cross with him. My advice - you don't have to pay any heed to me but just in case....- is be a little selfish right now and pamper and love yourself a lot. Ignore him and all his behaviour and focus only on implantation. I know that this is easier said than done but you need to be 100% self absorbed right now.
Plus you always apologise - let him!

Lily - The leg cramps sound horrid. I only got them once - that was enough!! Did they say anything else What checks did you have I guess this is a really busy time for you both but if you get even 10 minutes try to rest.

Tracy - you're quiet! All ok Any news??

I'm ok. I have an ante natal clinic tomorrow which i'm looking forward to. My tummy has been really off the last couple of days - running to the loo in the early hours was no fun at all. Thought I may have food poisoning or that labour was imminent but I think it may be due to a combination of IBS (had before I got pg) and too many strawberries, muesli and sugar free gums (which are, apparently, laxatives!!!). Hope so anyway.

My dad is going from bad to worse and now wants to end it all. My mum is at the end of her tether. Robin is away (boo hoo) until Thursday and I just wish I was on a caribbean beach!

Apart from that all is well.

Hugs, Katey xxx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi hunnies

Just a very quick post from me to say sorry for being AWOL - have been laid up with an awful bug since Saturday afternoon/Sunday.  Still not got into work.  Have been puking for England, and today it has decided to work it's way out the other end! Yack (sorry TMI   )

Anyway, just wanted to quickly let you know I havent forgotten you!  Will be back later to do personals, providing I can get a commode to sit by the PC!   

Love to all
Tracy
xxxx

Laura - loads of  as ever sweetheart xxxxxxxxx


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi ladies,
Welcome back Tracy - so sorry to read you've been poorly! Hope it clears up asap.

How are you Laura - any improvements? Hope you're still chatting with your babies....

Katey, so sorry about your dad, no doubt your mum is needing you right now too. Bet you're looking forward to a big hug from Robin on Thursday. Let us know how you get on at clinic. I had an ecg yesterday as my heart keeps missing a beat.... Suppose I should be thankful to have gotten this far without too many problems. The dr mentioned that calcium is linked with leg cramps and make sure I'm having enough. Mainly she wanted me to rest though - I told her I kept bursting into tears last week and was worried baby wasn't moving enough, then my heart started to go fluttery, then I got the leg cramps and fell to pieces again. What a state to be in!  Maybe the four of us should have gone to Brighton together instead.....

Bye for now, Love Lily. xx PS At least I got my footrub for an hour last night - I suddenly went to heaven and wanted DH to make it last for at least another 6 hours, but alas we had to get to bed....


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm a right ole state today.. I'll tell you all my problems!

1. Took car for MOT and its failed (bugger) they are calling me with a quote.  So got to faff about and take that back later.  Also one of the reasons it failed was due to a clip being missing from the light fitting (when Tim changed it he said... oh look this seems to not fit anymore!!) and I have to buy a whole new head light unit unless Tim knows where he put the missing bit!!  

2. My new lovely sexy phone has just arrived and I have read through the instructions time and time again and I can't work out how to put the battery in!!     

3. My assignment for my course has arrived today and the tutor has bascially said it was crap! And SO now i have to stress and do it all again.  The final version has to be in on the 27th of the month.  

4.  I had a pinching kind of pain in my belly and I got all excited thinking it may be implantation and then I sneezed and had a terrible pain there and now its gone??  Could I have pulled Jnr out of it trying to implant?  Been having AF pains too.  

ok well thats it i think.  Is that enought for one morning?

Tracey - sorry you've been poorly honey... get well soon! XXXX

Lily - glad you got your foot rub.. will DH come and give me one?

Katey - Sorry about dad, hope he is feeling a little better soon and Robin is home to give you a foot rub too!! 

XXXX


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Oh Laura, yes, that's more than enough for one morning! How's things now? Did you get to have dinner with Tim last night? Don't worry about the sneezing - it can't dislodge them - it's like sticky jam down there. The pinching kind of pain sounds very good  . As for everything else - the car will soon be forgotten once sorted, as will the phone, and hopefully they've provided some constructive comments to help with the redoing of the assignment - you did have a lot else to concentrate on at the time....

How was clinic Katey?
Hoping for a feet up time soon, just a bit more to do first....

Love Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Well the car is kind of sorted, I'm taking it to a garage near work tom and they will do it for me cheaper on Thurs, I have to go into London anyway for Acu.  Bit of a faff but will save me a couple of hundred quid.  Bloody garages.  Had news tyres put on this afternoon so on job jobbed!!

Phone sorted, just got to work how to transfer all my numbers across and register it.

College work - brain will have to work on that tomorrow.

Another prob is that we are going to watch my niece in a play tonight and tim has just called with an emergency at work and now can't make it... who can I recruit at this last minute?!!  

hayfever kicking in! Agh!

Hope your days are going better than mine! XX


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Glad to hear you two are speaking again.
Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

speaking but still in my bad books!


----------



## buster24 (Jul 11, 2005)

morning girls just thought i would pop in and see yous, and how are those (dumps)     doing.
laurab fingers crossed for you, hope you get your wee dream    .
well it is my babies 21st birthday on Friday we are having a small party in the house about 70 coming     as he does not like fuss and said no to a hotel party. i am supposed to be doing skirting boards and the likes but far to nice i feel if i leave it till Friday mum is bound to do these little tasks we all love    . back t work now working mostly nights at the moment and ward has been really busy so not had much time to brood over tx and stuff, but hay here we are in April July is just around the corner. cant stop thinking about money though, £4000 in Glasgow and if i went to Czech it would be 2800 euros plus flight and accommodation, but would have to use unknown donor there, but just praying wee sister is  a good producer and gets loads of follies so we can get some frosties.
I read some really sad news one of the girls on the Istanbul thread waters had broken at 24 weeks she had tried so hard was in hospital for weeks, well one baby did not make it and the other very very ill, why can god be so cruel, putting you through all that tx then only to take them away after all that time. she is in a terrible state.
well now i have seriously depressed yous i better go get some party food for this boy of mine. will speak to yous all soon take care love and hugs Kim xxxx


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Thanks for that Kim, I'm 24 weeks this week!

Katey - missing you  .
Hi Laura - how are you today?
Hi Tracy.

Love Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Lily - that little girl aint making an appearence for a long time yet!  SOunds like kims friends were twins, it so worries me having twins.  The stats of something so awful happening for one little girl swimming about in her healthy and fit mummy's tummy is absolutely zero (ok I made up that stat but it very very very little and not worth mentioning!!).  Don't you be worrying your little head over it ok!!  

Katey - Hi honey, I'm guessing your busy busy again, don't do too much!! Hows your dad?

Kim - so sorry for your friend, how utterly heartbreaking, I can't even imagine. X

Tracey - hows your tum today? XXXX

Me well I got all excited last night I was looking at mt (.)(.) and I was sure I had a new vein on one of them, got to Tim to check too and he agreed (although I think he just like the excuse to stare at my boobs!!), but this morning they were not sore again and the vein has gone.  HAd back ache (like AF) most of the night again which seems to be a pattern.  Boobs tend to get more sore during the day and they go flat in the night??!!  So this mornign I'm back to thinking its not worked.

XXX


----------



## kateyl (Jun 12, 2005)

Yes Lily that little girl is just fine and you are 25 weeks in a second! That's just fab! And Laura is right, twins are harder to carry (but, thank goodness) not impossible! A singleton is less of a worry. Plus at 24 weeks your tot is legally viable and that is a great feeling! (well it was for me). No worries! As for movement...it's strange and not at all how I imagined. One day he will not move at all really and I get the doppler out in panic. The next he is like a beckham wannabee. So I know how you feel.

Laura - ooh get you with all your twinges!!! Fingers crossed tight. Don't fret about the sneeze!
Glad you and Tim have made up - life is pants when your argue with the person you live with.
Also glad to see that you are keeping yourself busy - BUT not too much running around, ok?? What course are you doing

Tracy - you poor poppet. I hate gastro illnesses (well, I hate all illness really). Is it a bug?? food poisoning How is the pupp/

Kim - nice to hear from you.

I'm ok but mentally exhausted. Dad is taking up so much of my time (hence my hit and miss posting...sorry I will try to get here every day) and he is driving my mum to distraction. He fluctuates between wanting to die and being angry with everyone. This morning he, apparenty, threw his pee bottle over the bed in temper and mum then has to wash everything. I am going over to theirs tonight to cheer her up.

It is so so hard to see your father deteriorate like that.

And Robin is not home until tomorrow night.

Clinic was fine. They are so impressed with my blood sugar results that they say they will question theor diagnosis if they remain the same after another month.
I am getting huger by the second but am putting NO weight on at all so clearly this diabetic diet is good for my figure even though I am eating lots. It should help with my weight after Jack makes his entrance.

Nursery closes for a week tomorrow so I have some time off - hurrah - and we (or should I say Robin) will be doing the garden. Hope the sun is shining!!!

Hugs and kisses all - Katey xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Katey - glad your back, but don't stress yourself out. If there is an emergency and we need you we will text... promise.  So you concentrate on you and Jack.  Your poor mum being a carer is a real strain, is she getting any formal suporrt? (thats my social worker coming out!) how old is your dad?  Your mum could get some home care/ carers allowance or attendence alowance?  She can get a direct payment so she and your dad could choose there own carers.. a family friend or neighbour?  I feel very strongly about carers receiving support and you can only do so much remember.  You are running a business, building a baby, caring for the animals and looking after us!  

Take it easy!

Ok... well I have another development. I have been looking on the net this am about pre-testing signs of preg and one is a white discharge, I've had a little last couple of days and thought it maybe was to do with the pessary.  I don't think its thrush as not itchy or owt!!!  I'm almost scared to think positive things incase I get let down.. but thats good right?

Also i read about back ache (i only get it at night) and it says thats a symptom as your uterous is full of blood and laying on your side it pulls on your lower back.  

I don't know if i'm just picking out things to support my theory  .

I've no dark nipples, no implantation bleed and no constipation!! 

Katey - my course is Post Qualification in Social Work, its done in lots of bits over a number of years and this is my last bit before I get the whole award... this means when we move and I get a new job I should be able to go in on the top pay scale!    HAs to be in end of the month.  Going to concentrate on it tomorrow... hopefully.


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Just a quickie, as we're off to town. It's been one heck of a day...
Lovely to have you back Katey - you're always so much missed. Sorry about your father - I'm sure your mum will be so relieved to see you tonight. Is your dad improving at all or remaining the same?

Wonderful news about your sugars - you're either being Mrs perfect or their diagnosis was wrong.... According to the BBC website the sun is going to shine and warm us up for shorts weather this Easter, so you should have a lovely time in the garden with Robin. My parents are here so we'll be taking it a bit easier.

Really good news, Laura, about the discharge and back ache   . Just wondered are you taking the pessaries up the back door? If so that's even better news. Don't worry about the implanation bleed (neither KT or I got any) or constipation (I actually went the other way during my 2ww). As for nipples, there's plenty of time for the aerolae to darken yet.

Must go, DH will be in soon ready for off. We're completely out of grub and he doesn't trust me to drive anymore! 

Love Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

No pesserys in the back door still.  I also feel shattered and have done nothing today and I have a headache... drinking lots of water for that.  I have to drive into london now to drop the car at the gararge and have acu, then got to get the train home..... would rather go to bed for a snooze.  Scared I am making up symptoms in my head and in for a big fall on test day.

Oh Lily you two are out and about alot lately!!  Where you off to?  Anywhere nice?

Katey -    Hope you manage to cheer your ma up. XX

XXXX


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Lily- hope you had a nice eve out? have you had your blood tests back for the anemia yet?

Katey - how was your mum? 

Well I had acu last night and once again I had the stand in lady as mone is on hols, she is so wonderful... I told you about her session with me last week didn't i?  Well anyway she said all my pulses were really good and just needed to do a few needles in my back, she suggested that she give me a shiatsu masssage to relax me first which i of course said 'ok'! Wow, I have not been so relaxed in my life, it was wonderful, I can't even describe how good it was. You both must have one (although I'd imagine lying on your front at this stage may be tricky! )  Shame I had to drive to the garage and then get train home after, would have been nice to have just been transported to the sofa!

Unfortunately all my excitement from yesterday has passed.  The discharge can be a side effect of the pessaries as one the other girls had it with a BFN and my boobs are still not sore, thats an entire day and a half now.  So have been laying awake since 5am crying.    Its so not fair.  I so want to join the bump brigade.

Anyway I'm going to try to get some homework done today.  XX


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Don't cry Laura  . My boobs also went from sore to not sore, bigger then smaller. I know it's hard, but believe me it's definately possible to convince yourself either way with this. Throughout each day of the 2ww I would go from +ve to -ve feelings. Only the test will tell.... I know the discharge can be a 'side effect', but it shows your body is responding to the pessaries and your progesterone is rising. That's good. It's good you're keeping yourself as busy as possible too, as you can do nothing but relax now until test day. The massage sounds wonderful - pleased you went.

No, I haven't got the anaemia results yet. They said they would notify me if it showed I was, so no news is good news. Also, since going to bed earlier the last 2 nights, I've felt less lethargic, so maybe I'm ok afterall. Looking forward to the weekend and some sunshine. It's been the busiest week of the year so far with staff starting at the crack of dawn and leaving late so I'll be grateful to do as little as possible and enjoy a bit of space. Just want to clean out the summerhouse and prepare the veggie plots.

Katey - how's your parents? Robin's home today - yippee!

Hi Tracy -how's the tum?

Bye for now, Love Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Lily - do you ever stop Veggie plots, summer houses!!??  Are you closed over Easter?  Good news about the Anemia.  I hate taking iron tablets!  

Well I've been getting myself in a bit of a state, I so wanted.. actually NEEDED this to work, I can't face doing it again and if it didn't work this time then why would it worker anothe time.  It just makes no sense, a year ago me and tim managed to create a baby that managed to grow in all the wrong conditions??  Why can't these little ones make it when they are placed exactly where they are meant to be.  Sorry I'm being abit needy today.

XX


----------



## kateyl (Jun 12, 2005)

Hi there chumettes

Isn't the weather just glorious??!!!!!!! Love it and it makes me bouncy!!

Laura - you are not being needy at all and, even if you were, you have every reason! This is a really difficult time for you and Lily and I know exactly what you are feeling so you go ahead and say what you feel!!
I understand your logic re it not working now so why in the future...but it's just not like that unfortunately. I had 2 fail and then got a bfp third time! What made me chuckle (like that word!!!) was that the last 2 embryos were my lowest graded ones!! Makes no sense but that's just how it is.
You will go up and down like a yo yo until test day and, unfortunately, it really is the only sure fire way of finding out. 
I so want you to be in the bump brigade too because you'd be a great mum - and you will be I promise!

Lily - I too am tackling the veg pots - well, I mean a few tomatoes and the like! Still waiting on your ideas regarding a fast growing tree to screen my garden from the back door neighbours....any?

I had an anaemia test too because I am pale (always have been so.....) and I never got the results either. Must mean we are ok.

What are you up to over the w/e Lots of customers?? When are your parents coming? Didn't they come over recently Have a ovely time whatever.

Hi Tracy & Kim.

Mum was fine - a bit rattled - and dad was usual self (mmmm). We just have to take it one day at a time. we are lucky in that mum, a nurse, has a multi category residential home and we send him there during the day so that she can work without leaving him at home. She is looking into getting help in the morning and at night for his getting up and going to bed routines because he is too heavy for her.

Robin is back tonight and I cannot tell you how glad I am! I have missed him lots. He is usually my support when my parents become high maintenance so it's been hard without him. I am tired.

But the sun is shining and I have my health (& Jack) so onwards.......!!!

Hugs to all - Katey


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi Laura   Hope you've got some scrummy chocolate for Easter.  

Hi Katey - hope you're having a lovely smooch with Robin  .

Well GP surgery rang and I'm anaemic afterall   and they've got some constipation pills for me - great! DH is already complaining we eat too many veggies - looks like we'll have to eat more. I'll try more fruit first and see if it helps. I've been impressed up to now that I've avoided it. I can always hope I'm not affected...

Now I have a reason for being so tired. I thought it was just because we were so busy at the moment. Thankfully we're not retail so we're closed until Tuesday - yippee! Parents are coming tomorrow until Sunday and want to help with a few jobs, so I've made a list  .

Love to you both. Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I got some great Iron tablets from the health food shop I'll get you the name in ainute, they are special natural ones rather than synthetic and so don't cause any clogging.... I had them after my op, Dr said they were fine.  I'll find them!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

ok they are Iron bisglycinate and are equivalant of 50mg of iron they are made by Vega vitamins and herbals. I can send you my half jar up if you like!!! XXx


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Thanks Laura, I'll look them up - I'm not very impressed with what's in these: sugar, gelatine, talc etc. I asked on Ask a Midwife and they've suggested two as well.

Hope everyone is well. Love Lily. xx Must do some housework.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Lily - housework you must be mad!! ts lovely out!

Katey -   you and Robin all loved up today??


Ok I have to be quick as just got back from a lovely day out, which i will fill you in with later.

I just thought I was going to be sick and had to pull the car over??!  And I had a orange ice lolly which i was sure was off but my friend said it was fine!!  Could that be caused by the pessaries too?  Just don't want to get my hopes up. XXX


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Wonderful news Laura! Let's hope the pessaries aren't associated with sickness. As for taste changes - this is one thing I noticed as well as a change of sense of smell. Blimey I'm so excited!!!!! When are you going to test - I know it's too early yet, but I have to know when!! So what did you do on your lovely day out?

Did half the housework, then parents arrived early  . At least the downstairs was ok  . Went shopping with mum whilst Dh and dad worked on some things on the garden. Pretty chilled out day, which makes a change....

How's lovely Katey - you can let go of Robin now, or his lips will be sore!

Off to bed now. Love Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi there,

well my lovely day was I went over the country park with my friend, her baby and her dog, was nothing special I suppose but was nice to be out in the sunshine.

When to test, well I don't know, I told you i did a dummy run yesterday to make sure the trigger shot was out of my system before I do a proper test.  Tim wants me to wait until test day  .  I don't know I'm so scared it will be neg and then I'll be a mess. I quite like pretending I'm preg!!    Maybe Sunday morning? 

Anyway I'm off to sleepy land now.

Night ladies XXX


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm lonely.  Where are you all.  

I think i'm going mad. 

Got no symptoms today.  And looked on the net pessaries can cause nausea so I'm back to square one! 

X


----------



## kateyl (Jun 12, 2005)

Laura, what is a dummy run Did you test already 
Did the hospital say Sunday or just give you a set number of days to wait What tests do you have Good ones 

Hi Lily - how's life with the parents?? Doing anything nice Cannot believe you have anaemia - that's pants...but it does explain your exhaustion. How are you feeling besides

I can assure you both that Robin and I are about as loved up as 2 trees that have had an argument!!! We have not had any, err, 'loving' since the egg collection and I must say it's waring pretty thin now! I think that I may risk it for a biscuit in my 30's weeks - just as a farewell to bits before birth...if you see what I mean!!!

Life is pleasant. Gardening, sunshine and just no nursery issues to fret about. Lovely. I have 3 gazillion people over for lunch tomorrow so my brief spell in the land of lovely will cease soon!

Happy Easter to you all (incl. bumps and implanting bumps)

katey xxx


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Evening!
Laura - please stop reading so much on the net - you'll drive yourself barmey! I still think the taste changes are a good sign    . I didn't know you'd done a dummy run either! That was a good idea. However, I would say that Sunday is still too early, it's only 11 days post 2 day transfer. I got a faint line 12 days post 3 day transfer, which would equate to Tuesday. When are you back at work?

Hi Katey, better get   soon! If you leave it too late, you may lose all libido and be too tired! Enjoy asap I say! Life with the parents is ok - we've been busy in the garden all day doing various jobs, eg installing a water feature. Then tomorrow, I'm doing a Katey, cooking for DH, mum, dad and Nan - not quite the 3 gazillion, but enough for me! Who are you cooking for?

Feet are tired tonight. Have started health food pills, but not noticed much difference yet.... Feeling ok, other than wishing I had something more elegant to wear now the sunny weather has arrived, however, I'm a bit of a scrooge for just a few months wear - may have to see what I can find in DH's wardrobe....

Bye for now, Love Lily. xx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hellllllloooooooooooooo I'm BACK​
How is everyone? Have you missed me? I have missed you loads, and I have only been offline for a few days!







 

I am back to good health now thank god! My god what an awful time! Just got rid of the tummy bug/poops when the period from hell (due to HRT) set in and got my tummy good and proper!







Such pain, cos I never have a cycle as rule I forget just how painful they are! And my moods! OMG DP is still hiding behind the sofa!    

Had a scare yesterday, Stan had his second injection and reacted quite badly to it - frightened the life out of me poor little thing. He went all limp and listless and kept flopping down and sleeping everywhere! He refused to eat or drink. I sat it out for a while and then gave in and rang the vets who reassured me but said to keep an eye on him and if not better by 7pm last night to take him in to the surgery. Low and behold, half hour after I rang her, he started walking around again, and within an hour had some tea, some water and was chewing his toys again! Thank the lord for that! I was soooooooooo worried I was in tears 

Also, I have good news! We have our treatment plan!! Yay!







If all goes according to plan and my donor responds well to drugs etc, I have a scan on the 1 May, another on the 11 May, and ET will be around 14 May!! Only 4 weeks or so now! Can't believe it is actually happening at last, I am soooooooo excited!!!!









Anyway, that's me bored you silly with my catch up news!

*Laura Laura Laura*







you must stop over-analysing everything honey, you will drive yourself up the wall!!    No offence intended sweetheart, but I know just how hard it can be when you start analysing every single little twinge and twitch during the 2ww. Having said that, your symptoms sound good to me, I have a very very positive feeling for you hunnie, so please please try to stay away from the net for the next couple of days! Concentrate on yourself and those little embies! Send them lots of sticky vibes every day and "visualise" yourself pregnant every evening for 20 mins before you go to bed!!!

What happened with the dummy run test? Was that to make sure it was negative so that you know for definitely the trigger shot has gone? I know a few girls who have done that. Not long to go now sweetheart   We are all routing for you soooooooooooo much          

*Lily * - hi honey, sorry to read you got anaemia hunnie, my best friend got that during her 2nd pregnancy. At least you now know why you have been feeling so tired honey and you can take steps to help you  Are your parents still with you hun? Did they come up for the Easter weekend? Can't believe you were doing housework on such a lovely day!

*Katey* - aw honey, sending you a big hug  sounds like you are a bit stressed out at the moment honey. Hope your Dad is a bit calmer today. Bet you are busy busy busy preparing lunch for those gazzillions of people     Hope it all goes well honey. The weather here is still lovely today so I hope the same goes for you    

*Kim* -  have just sent you a message via Hydro Chicks thread hunnie  

Best go and see what Stan the devil dog is up to! I can hear Baz shouting at him so he must be being a naughty boy!!  

Love and huge hugs and extra  for Laura

Tracyxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

This is a very quick one as we are off out for the day to the safari park!!    I so need to get out of the house!!  Went out for dinner yest for my friends birthday and everyone got so drunk and I ended up paying £40 for a rubbish pub meal and everyone elses booze!! 

Anyway yes I did a preg test thurs to check trigger was out of my system.  Lily - on your profile it says you did a test 12 dpo, I thought that was 12 days after ovulation i.e. EC day?

My boobs not sore still although i do have a wicked sense of smell at the moment acording to Tim, no more queezyness either. the back aches ect has all stopped too not sure thats a good thing or not??   But it is early days, most people would not even be looking for signs would they? We will see.

Tracey - So glad your backa nd better... poor Stan, he ok now?  How is DP is he ok as well?  as he come out from behind the sofa  

Katey - glad you sound chilled out... although that may all change today by the sound of it! XX 

Lily - What kind of sundresses are you hoping to find in DH's wardrobe!!!    Hope the pills kick in soon. XX 

I'm very excited going out for the day.. just what I need!!  Talk later. XX


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Welcome back Tracy - so glad to hear you're back in top form and soooo excited about your treatment plan - keep us up to date, please!

Laura - hope you had a wonderful day. As for when I tested, my profile says 12dpt, which is 12 days post transfer and I had transfer on day 3. When do you return to work as I can understand you wanting to test before?

Hi Katey - how was your day? How many came for lunch? Ours went ok - roast chicken and scrummy fruit salad, which had some interesting fruits in it. Also cooked roast butternut squash which parents and nan hadn't had before but enjoyed. Sat in the sun for a bit and then worked a bit more on the willow fence. DH had some fun making a willow wigwam.

Off now to put my feet up.
Lots of love, Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi girls,

Not had a good day.  Keep crying, think things are over for my babies.  I have had no symptoms now for 2 days and have had period pains all day.  Keep crying.  MAde Tim really sad as well.  There is no way I'm preg, I feel very PMS and no preg symptoms.  I feel so empty and sad.    

Lily - I must have read it wrong. must be going  .  I ma back to work Wed which is 14 dpt, so I will test on Tue.  I will test wed as well of course but I'll test Tue with a sensitive HPT, but I think to be honest AF will show up by then anyway.  How are you feeling?  Any less tired? Hope your family lunch was good. 

Katey - Hope your big lunch went well and someone else did the washing up! . X

Tracey - Hope your tum was all better in time for easter eggs. XX

Night girls. XXXX


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Oh Laura, AF symptoms are common even when you're pregnant. One lady I read about got sooo angry with her DH on the way to hospital and absolutely insisted beyond all doubt there was no way she was pregnant, and that she should know her own body, only to get the shock of her life when it turned +ve, so hang in there! When my mother had my elder sister she actually had periods for the first 6 months of pregnancy and expected to lose her at any moment, but didn't. Anything can still happen, my lovely!!

Try and rest and get some lovely hugs from Tim. Sounds like he needs some too.
Lots of love, Lily. xx


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

Hi,

just popping on to wish Laura aall the best for test day.  Laura, I'm sorry that you didn't have a good day yesterday.  I know that its difficult but try not to analyse everything, remember some people don't get any symptoms until 6 weeks.

Wishing you all the best.   

Red


----------



## kateyl (Jun 12, 2005)

Hi there

Welcome back Tracy (and sAtan!!). Glad you're feeling better. Sounds like you've been through it lately! One tummy upset is bad enough...but 2! Funny too that you want to throttle sAtan and then when he gets ill it sent you up the wall - that is exactly how I am with my fur babies too. They drive me to distraction but if they get ill I am a withering wreck! Glad you're both on the mend.....AND congrats on the news about your treatment cycle!!!! That is fandabbydozy! Ok so time to get your mind and body ready.....it's Tracy time now!!

Laura, Laura, Laura.....how i do not envy what you are feeling. I remember it well and, unfortunately, the only sure fire way of knowing is the test. Women bleed and get a bfp. Af symptoms are the same as bfp ones. It is such a cruel game that nature plays. You will be getting more tense now as the test time draws near. On one hand you want to know and on the other you don't. Try and hang in there if you can because you just never ever know.
I am so keeping everything crossed for you. Text if you need to....whatever time.

Lily - your lunch sounded lovely. I had an overflowing bowl of strawberries which was yummy. I also had a small buttons egg and some toast for tea and I got 7.3 so I was a bit sad about that.  your willow fence must be nearly as long as the wall of china by now!! what's it for??
Oh, btw, I know that spending money on clothes that last for hardly any time at all is bad but I urge you to get some cropped linen mat. trousers from next. £15 and they are just so comfy....one word of warning - I am a size smaller in them so maybe get one under too. 

Hi Kim

Ok. I'm off to buy a carpet - as you do. Tired after yesterday but it's so nice outside that I must go play.

Hope you all have a restful day...Katey xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

HI girls,

Hi Red!!!  Thanks for popping over.  How are you? Have you got any of them snow babies on board yet?? XX

Katey & Lily - I know I'm not preg.  I hope tomorrow I can become one of those lovely 'stories' about a suprise result, but those things never happen to me.  I just can't cope.  My life is so crap.  I work so hard at everything and yet I have nothing.  I hate my job, where I live and I can't even manage the very basic production of a baby.  We went for a picnic today that lasted all of 20 mins before we had a fight and headed home.  I feel so crap.  Remind me why I put myself through this when the dr's told me there was no chance of it working?  

Tracey -  

Sorry for the me post but I'm a bit of a mess.


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Aw Laura sweetheart, a huge massive hug coming your way







you poor lamb, you really are going through the mill 

I am sorry you rowed with DH again hunnie, that's the last thing you need at the moment - but I am sure your emotions are running about as high as possible at the moment with worry, nerves and anxiety, and maybe your DH is feeling the pinch too  I do hope you can sit down tonight and talk it through and make up - you need lots of hugs and love and attention right now sweetheart 

Reading your post, you sound like I feel a lot of days hunnie - it's so hard when everything gets on top of you like that and you feel everything is worthless and crap. You are such a lovely person, good, kind, warm, generous, funny, caring and loving! You are putting yourself through this because you have a dream hunnie, and you must never ever give up hope          

I truly truly hope with all my heart that you get a good result tomorrow sweety   I am not into religion at all, but I will think of you tonight before I go to sleep and send positive vibes your way, which is my version of praying!!

Love and huge hugs
Tracy
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Phew, got severe cramp of the index finger now, but have got your bubbles up to 777 for extra love and luck Laura honey xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kateyl (Jun 12, 2005)

Laura....Oh I can remember saying and feeling EVERY one of those things you just said - especially the bit about the not being able to conceive. In fact, on one very depressing day I compared myself to a cat or a rabbit and said that I coud not even manage what they do so easily!! So I do understand, I promise. And you may be right, and tomorrow or Wednesday you may find out that you have not succeeded this time and there is little that is more soul destroying or upsetting. There is little you can do to change that. All that you can do is take control - in all areas of your life. 
Personally, I decided - after prodding from Robin - that I would try a few times and then, if it didn't work, I would adopt. Thankfully on our 3rd attempt it did work. Other people go on to have 20 plus cycles and it never works. A lady who works at nursery had over 20 but then got her 2 children. Another I know had several (into double figures) and has still never fertilised one of her many eggs!! You see we are all different and there is just no telling. But what I will say is that the number of doc's that told me to forget it was significant and hey look how wrong they were. One even said that I should have a hysterectomy to put myself out of my misery...cannot wait to send him a pic of Jack some day soon!
You must not let go of the fact that you conceived naturally, albeit an ectopic, and that stands you in very good stead. There are loads of ladies that did not do that, and wish they could, but you actually did! Me too and that's why I knew I had a chance and I believe you do too.
But you have to risk the pain and failure to get the result and only you know if you can do that. 

I feel like I am lecturing - omg what an old woman I am!! - and I really do not mean to. I am just trying to show you both sides and not just the negative one. You got your own eggs, you made embryos and, God willing, you will manage the production of a baby....but you may have to walk a rocky road to get there. That's where you take control and only you can decide.

I wish i could give you a big hug right now. Sending a cyber one....getting there?

Katey xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks girls.  

I just really thought if I got as far as getting an embryo I would make it.

I've now got the horribel task of telling everyone that once again I have failed in giving them a niece/ nephew, grandchild.  I hate only ever having bad news.

Back to work wed and the manager is off so I will be really bogged down and have to deal with all the numbscull social workers who all seem to lack any common sense.  Never had 3 weeks off, bound to be a nightmare.

And I have PMT and can't stop crying!


----------



## kateyl (Jun 12, 2005)

Ok well first of all an embryo is just the beginning - a good beginning but there is a way to go after that - even in natural conception (as you know).

Secondly - and this is the biggie - you have not failed. That is the worst thing to come out of infertility, that feeling of failure. You and your body have not not not failed. It's just that this time the embryos were not the right ones (although we do not know this yet remember!!!) - and that happens in natural conception all of the time. The ony difference is that your embryo production is under a microscope and due to financial cost and emotion of IVF we place such high expectations on our embryos and ourselves whereas 'normal' baby making is not in the least that way. You wouldn't hear a woman who had sex one month at ovulation and who got a  bfn that cycle stressing about being a failure! So why should we? But we do and it's nuts!

You, in my opinion, are a lovely lady who is a great success at being a human being and, should you decide to go on in your quest for a baby, will be a first class mother...not when you are no longer a failure but when nature decides.

Katey xxx


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Laura - just popped on to see how you are and I'm so sad about how you're feeling. Thankfully Tracy and Katey have shown you a lot of love during my absence this evening. All three of us so want this to work for you as we know how heartbreaking this journey is. We are always here for you and I'm so pleased you are expressing how you feel.  

Whether you are pregnant or not (and I am still very hopeful), your hormones will be total haywire at the moment and going through what you've never experienced before so don't be too hard on yourself. As you're feeling so down, everything will seem so black and miserable as you're feeling that the only thing that truly matters has not worked. Katey has done a wonderful job of showing both sides of the picture right now and we are always here to help you through whatever happens. Even if these embryos haven't made it, this cycle has done a fantastic job of showing you that you can produce follicles, that they are filled with eggs and that they can be fertilised and that they can divide. You got through so many hurdles that were so scarey and I'm still praying they managed the next one.

During our five years of continuous treatment I got very very depressed and saw a counsellor regularly. I had to follow the hospital's protocol of treatment from losing weight, trying clomid over and over again, to injections to get me to ovulate over and over again. By the end, I didn't think I could take much more and to top it off last spring a moorhen came and made a nest right in the middle of our pond, 5 foot from the back door. Within 2 days she had produced 12 eggs and I watched them all hatch and swim round the pond. I was devastated as after all our treatment I still hadn't ovulated once! I knew IVF was our final option and yes we were lucky, but I did see our first proper cycle as a practice run and was determined to try again if I managed to produce an egg and if DH managed to fertilise any. You'll have learnt a lot from this cycle, eg how fast you respond to the new drug you were on and if you decide to go elsewhere (remembering that you may not need to yet!), then they'll be able to take you more slowly, monitor you more closely and produce some top quality eggs. Night for now. Will check how you are tomorrow.

Must go, DH is calling me to bed.

Hi Katey and Tracy!
Lots of love, Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks girls.

I'm trying to be productive and am looking into natural IVF.  I will be interested to see what the consultant says, as I too felt I was stimmed too fast and had too bigger follies. MAybe I can talk to them about a slower but longer stimming time.  

My head is banging and i need to sleep, I am so glad I have you girls here to help me through.  

I do think the world of you.  So thank you. XXX


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi Laura, Thinking of you  . Love Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Tracey - Just to update you I got a BFN.  

Katey & Lily - Thanks for your txts this morning.  XXX


----------



## kateyl (Jun 12, 2005)

anytime poppet. remember - if you can - all we said yesterday. This could be one of the hurdles you have to jump to get the winning ticket but, and only if you decide to go on, it is achievable...Lily and I are testament to that. 

Hugs and more - katey xxx


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi Laura,
It's still important to test tomorrow though honey! Tomorrow is day 14 post transfer, right? I know of ladies who have had a -ive up to then and then got a +ve. My clinic insisted that only day 14 was meaningful as -ves can happen right up to then. What do Bart's say? Thinking of you. xx

Hi Katey and Tracy.
Love Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

barts told me to test tomorrow, but I used a sensitive test today which measures 10 whatever, theirs measures 25, so would be impossible to get a +ve tomorrow as the numbers go up double in 48 hrs.  I haven't spoken to them today, I will email them tomorrow to let them know.

I will live. just the more failures you have I guess you have to start thinking how likely is it to happen?

Lily - how are you feeling?  Any less tired?
Katey - when do you have your bloods done next?

XXXX


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Laura sweetheart    I wont try and say lots of different things to make you feel better, cos I know from bitter experience that they dont actually work!  But just know I am thinking of you honey 

Also, I would echo Lily and say that it is still really important that you test tomorrow hunnie, especially if the witch hasn't arrived.

Love and huge hugs
Tracy
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi Laura,
Thinking of you! and thanks for asking but I'm still pretty shattered - my own fault today though as I should have gone to bed earlier last night. The first day of orders at work, after Bank Holiday are always mayhem. A cup of tea and feet up much needed. xx How's Tim? Is he with you today or has he had to go into work?

Hi Katey and Tracy. Love Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

He's at work.  I'm home with my cats.  Was meant to be doing coursework but as usual not done a thing!

had a headache for 3 days now, just can't shift it.  Probably all this blubbing!  

Enjoy your feet up and nice cuppa.... think I'll join you. X


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi Laura,
Thinking of you back at work. Hope it's not too hectic. Any news from Bart's?
Love Lily. xx


----------



## kateyl (Jun 12, 2005)

Thinking of you too Laura xxxx

Hi Lily, Tracy, Kim.....hope the sunshine brings you all a happy day.

Katey xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi Girls

Feeling pretty low.  Back at work and everyone is asking if i had a nice few weeks and I want to say no actually I had a horrible few weeks!

Everything back to normal, I hate normal, I hate my dull life that never seems to change.

Really had enough of it all.

What is the point of life, going to work, cleaning, maybe the odd trip tothe pub, with out a baby.  I feel like I have no future.

Anyway I'm at work and have acu in a bit so better head off.

Oh and not spoke to Barts yet.

Speak to you later.

Me XX


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi Laura - big hug coming your way  . Any news from Barts? I wonder how long your follow up apointment will be or do you think you'll investigate elsewhere instead, eg open evenings, where you can chat to a consultant and get a feel for a place? Love Lily. xx


----------



## kateyl (Jun 12, 2005)

Hi there

Laura you are being so brave and I am very proud of you. You must feel pants. Is there anything we can do to cheer you up Will you have a follow up with Barts

Hi Lily - what's your news? How you feeling?? Still keeping ultra busy??

Tracy - That clock's a-ticking!!!!! won't be long now!!!!!!!

All well with me. Wish the clouds would sod off but apart from that....

Hugs, Katey xxx


----------



## SammyB (Apr 11, 2007)

Hello  

I've just registered and wondered if I could join you?  In the middle of stimming at the moment (day 10).

Could do with some support and    Hope thats ok!


----------



## kateyl (Jun 12, 2005)

Sammy

Hi. You are very welcome to join us! 

So, day 10....!!! How you doing??

Katey


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi ladies,
Welcome Sammy - you are very welcome to join us  . What have been your findings so far, eg scans/blood tests?

Hi Laura - how are you?

Hi Katey - what clouds? Had lovely sunshine today  . I'm still pretty shattered as it's the main selling/planting/propagating time for us, but I'm trying to stop more often to have a few minutes to myself. I'm looking forward to finding out if my herbal iron pills are working.

Hi Tracy, hope everything is going to plan.

Bye for now, Love Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi girsl,

Sam - welcome and good luck, is all going well so far?

Lily - how the tiredness, hope your not working too hard?

Katey - You sound very jolly at the moment!  Is it the sunshine or because Robin is home?    Hows your dad?

Tracey - Nearly your go!!

I'm throwing myself into work, not much else for me to do.  Should head home soon, but struggling to find the energy to move myself!

Looking forward to a bottle of wine on Friday.  

Still feeling pretty rubbish, got heavy AF at moment so that always makes everything else worse doesn't it.

Yes I get a follow up with Barts, I requested that they give me one in May, last time I got it the week after tx and I hadn't had time to clear my thoughts, and think about what I wanted.  I've requested my appointment with Ms Tozer the head lady, she is apparently very nice.  I'm not sure where I go from here.  I may pluck up the courage to talk to my sister about donating before my appointment as I guess thats where I go next, not sure its worth wasting thousands on my granny eggs.

XX


----------



## kateyl (Jun 12, 2005)

Your eggs did really well!!!! I would talk to Tozer before you even contemplate that route. I had the same fertilisation rate as you so do not despair!!!

I am quite jolly. Have no idea why. Life sucks a wee bit at the mo....dad wanted to know last night when I had given birth () and mum is near a breakdown. Add that to Robin's new found desire to be out nearly every night and I could just scream! BUT that would achieve zilch so I will not let them get me down!

Hugs, Katey xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I like the new chilled out Katey! 

I like the idea of nat IVf, I guess as I don't produce many eggs anyway and it doesn't muck up your lining etc, seems more normal and maybe less of a let down if it doesn't work, its cheap and you can do it every month if you like.  But Tim is not keen, he thinks we should go for another full cycle.  What do you girls think?

xx


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi Laura,
Good idea that you wait a bit and get a list of questions together. In the meantime, before your appointment perhaps you could consider an open evening somewhere else where you can have a chat with the consultant present and get an idea of what their opinion is without paying for a private consultation. We did this at both Bourn Hall and Notts Care and took all our info with us summarised on an A4 sheet, then at the appropriate moment fished it out and put it in front of the consultant's nose and asked whether he thought IUI/IVF/ICSI the best option in his opinion - it really helped us go forward and choose which clinic to go to (even the drive/transport there helped work that out too). What do you think? In terms of your eggs - I really think you haven't given them a good enough go yet to abandon them. Like you said on a prior posting, this wasn't a perfect cycle either, progressing very fast. Your idea of a Natural go sounds interesting - something to investigate too. Also something you could ask at an open evening. Hope work isn't too stressful.

Hi Katey. So what's Robin up to each night? Badger watching or enjoying a pint? Sorry to hear about the time you're currently going through with your mum and dad. It must be so hard for your mum too, to see your dad change so much.

Off shopping tomorrow. Need to get away from the nursery for a bit as I'm so tired. Parents are coming again this weekend, so will be taking it a bit easier then again. Maybe time for a  barbeque?

Bye for now, Love Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Yeah I think you are right about getting some open evening ssorted out.  Maybe I'll do that at the weekend?

I'm tired and struggling with getting my course work in.. its so dull!  But keeps me busy.  Work was quite stressful today, got dumped on a bit and had to sort out a emergency placemetn for a client that is not even mine!! Never mind, all got sorted.  I've got a Home visit tom at 3-30 and won't be heading back to the office after if I can help it.

Lily your family are visiting alot?  Are things all going well with them?  I remember you saying you don't always see eye to eye.

XX


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

We don't always see eye to eye, you're right, but after being abroad for the last few months, they're giving us a hand a bit before they go off again. DH hates doing anything to do with electrics or heights, so we've saved a few jobs  .

Just trying to get some paperwork done as I concentrate better at night.... Slowly but surely.

Love Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

yeah me too, morning and me don't get on too well. I'm trying to do my course work. XX


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Glad to keep you company!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

well I've done what I'm going to do tonight, will print it at work tom then start the editing tomorrow!

Don't stay up too late working Lily. XX

Night Katey and Tracey and Sammy!!


----------



## kateyl (Jun 12, 2005)

You two chatterboxes!!!!

Laura I was really keen on natural cycle IVF because I hated the thought of embryo wastage or storage so I looked into it big time. I found that very very few places were offering it because it is considered to have poor success rates - although the research I did indicated otherwise and, like you say, you can do it every month and there are little to no drugs involved.

You may get consultants trying to talk you out of it because of your egg situation but I say stick to your guns and get the info so that YOU can make the decision.

I opted for IVF but I am still very interested in natural cycle...plus HFEA are endorsing it too.

Night girls....Katey xxx


----------



## kateyl (Jun 12, 2005)

And that's another thing......I have no idea what these bubble things are but I do know that I am sadly lacking!!!!

KT


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Well I've stayed up to do some things in my time, but never blowing bubbles . There's 100 for you - now my finger needs a rest. If only I knew morse code, I could have been saying something really interesting....

Wonderful photo Katey - looks great!

Night Laura, my workmate  .
Love Lily. xx


----------



## SammyB (Apr 11, 2007)

Morning,

Well have just back from hosp. Not a great scan. Only one more follie since Tuesday. Now have a 11mm, 14mm and a 15mm. My lining has increased to 13mm, but am awaiting results later today for blood hormone levels. The hosp has prepared me for the worst. They may possibly decide to abandon the cycle, or depending on results later, we may have to decide  

Only 3 follies is not good and they are really surprised that I have not responded better. I'm 38 with a FSH level of 8! I'm very frustrated, confused, and disappointed. 5 weeks of injecting could go down the toilet together with the money so far.

My other concern is that should we start again, will I have a better response or will I always be a poor responder?      They should have put me on clomid. I had a great response to that. Even had to have an IUI cancelled previously because I had too many follies!!!!

Trying to stay calm at the moment until this afternoon when I will hear more.

To cap it, I was walking out of the hosp this morning and I slipped and fell on a wet patch on the floor. The cleaner was actually standing there and did not say anything. I looked at him and said why wasn't there a sign to say mind the wet floor and all he did was shrug and say I should have walked somewhere else! He did not ask if I was ok, just turned his back! My DH and I were gobsmacked. DH asked him for his name and he just said 'don't start' and turned his back on us again! We went to reception and reported his bad attitude. On speaking with his supervisor it turns out that he had just completed a customer care course! I suggested that he does a re-sit!!!!!!!!!!  

What a day so far!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi girls,

Sammy - don't panic!!  Most places are happy to go to EC once you have 3 big follies so you are well on your way.  What drugs and protocol are you are?  they say the first one is always a bit of trial and error so hopefully next time (if you need it) you will get more follies. XX

Katey & Lily - Bubbles!  They should end in 7 for luck, i've blown you all some and I plan to get you up to 777 as thats realy lucky! Tracey bless her got me to 777 from about 6 just before my test date and now I've been bubbled and gone past it! I will try have to get up to 7777 for my next cycle!! 

Katey - when did you have that scan?? Did I miss something? Was it during my 2ww when i was so preoccupied with myself I didn't take it in??  JAck is gorgeous!  XXX

Tracey - hows you?  Hows Stan doing now, not heard you mention him, he not buried under the aptio i hope!!!!!  

Well, have to be careful as Tim may be loitering, but, he came home last night from the gym and cried and cried, I'v only ever seen him cry once before and that was when I had my ectopic.  It was proper 'shaking' type crying and it made me so sad.  He said he feels so sad and there is nothing he can do about it.  I feel so useless.

We did talk alot though which was good.  We talked about using donated eggs and I said I how I felt about it, I worry that I am being selfish, that the baby would grow up confused not knowing its roots and he said that we would love and cherish it so much it would have a wonderful childhood and be so loved and that is all a baby would need.

Is still think I would rather use my sister or at elast a donor from this country where the child can trace its biological mother if they want/ need to.  Maybe I'm over analysing all this?

As for the nat IVf, quite a few places do it according to the HFEA, although very few advertise it on there websites and price list!! Funny that!! I've done some research and for older ladies (that includes me and my granny ovaries i think) that it is better as you produce one good egg rather than a few fragile eggs.  I think we managed to create a baby before naturally so why not again?  And also I really believe that if I i had tubes i would be able to get preg, and this is as near as I can get to trying naturally.  But  need to get some better research as tim not convinced!

Anyway I've rambled on.  I'm going to get drunk tonight!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Sammy - Also just noticed your in derbyshire... I am hopefully moving there in the summer!  Where abouts are you? Where are you being treated?

Also Ive just upped your bubbles too!


----------



## SammyB (Apr 11, 2007)

Hi Laurab,

I'm in Derby.  Having IVF/ICSI at Notts CARE and using Derby City Hosp for scans/bloods, which is handy as only 10 mins from home.

What a day! Got the call this afternoon. My blood results and hormone levels are acceptable. They want me to continue and take another 300 menopur tonight and go back again for another scan/bloods in the morning. 

So because hormones are good, they want me to have more tonight and check again tomorrow. Me thinks that if we cancelled and tried again, I may only have the same result? 

Just got to hope that things get better over night and that I can progress to EC and then my 3 follies produce 3 eggs and finally result in 3 embies. I keep chanting to myself 'Quality not quantity' and 'It only takes one'!!! 

What a day . . . I think I should just camp out at the hosp . . it would be easier!!! 

God, I miss a glass of wine!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Sammy - hopefully all this stress will be worth it!  And yes I missed wine alot when doing tx, but although I'd obviously rather be pregnant and not having it, I'm looking forward to a big glass later!!  CAre Notts has a very good rep, I'll prob go there when I move. XX   'it only takes one'!!


----------



## kateyl (Jun 12, 2005)

Hi

Laura you do seem perkier...I am glad to see! I think that chat with Tim really helped you. I am so behind you on the natural IVF thing...please keep me up to date on it. I had the scan on Wednesday...I was a bit nervous, not sure why. Thank you for your compliment too...I think he's a bit gorgeous also - unfortunately everyone says he is like his dad so I may as well not be involved!!!

Hi Lily - I had a real Lily day today...I have been in my greenhouse for most of it sewing seeds and re-potting plants. I'm exhausted - cannot think how you must feel after a day at work!!
How you doing?? How was shopping...whay did you get

Sammy - well what a rollercoaster of a day for you too!!!! I am glad that all your tests came back good. Notts is a great clinic. My Leicester gynae works from there too and Dr Fishel is there also - he is lovely.
You're right in your chanting...I am a firm believer in quality over quantity. I got 1 egg my 1st cycle and got a grade 1 embie and 6 eggs on the other 2 cycles 2 BUT I never fertilised more than 3...got pregnant off my only 2 embies this last time, so.....

Good luck with the tests tomorrow.

Hi Tracy.....please tell me Laura is not right about the patio!!!!!!

Hugs, Katey xxx


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi ladies,
Well I'm a bit biased but also think Notts Care is great! I'm sure you couldn't be in better hands Sammy. Keep us up to date with what's happening won't you?

Hi Laura. I'm also pleased about your chat with Tim - the more talking the better and no I don't think you're over analysing it as egg donation is a big thing to think about and we all know how important it is to be confident and relaxed about what you're doing to improve success. What's the plans for the weekend - maybe tell us tomorrow, depending on how many glasses of wine you've had so far!  

Hi Katey - I should have done a Katey and sown seed too, but was so pleased to be away with DH for the day with not too many interruptions. Had lunch and dinner out (the best stuffed aubergine ever!) and got a few bits. The international market was there so we got tasty nibbles (fantastically multiseeded bread, cheeses etc), child's cardi made from Llhama wool with flowers all over it and taste tested lots of other things. Also got a pair of cropped trousers from Dorothy Perkins, but got them in a rush, so will be taking them back as now I can see them in my own mirror, I look like a Kung Fu artist. Back to plants tomorrow....

Hi Tracy - so how IS Stan doing?

Bye for now, Love Lily. xx


----------



## kateyl (Jun 12, 2005)

Lily - wanted to apologise for 'sewing' seed when I should have been sOwing them!!!!!!! I certainly was not darning the tomatoes!!!

Night - Katey


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Afternoon girls,

Well we drunk the bottle of champagne that has been in the fridge for months, we planned to drink it when we had something to celebrate, but I was feeling positive and thought we should just celebrate what we have for now.  All was fine, I spoke to Tims sister and told her all about it, she guessed we were up to something as I noramlly talk to her most weeks but been avoiding her over the last few.  She liked the idea of nat IVF too.

Tim later in the evening started telling me he understood how i felt about not being about to have kids as he feels the same about cycling, he was a top cyclist and thn a motorbike hit him and he didn't cycle for years and now he hasn't fulfiled his cycling potential... maybe i'm just being over sensitive but I couldn't see the paralell myself.  He wouldn't drop it, trying to explian himself, it so i just went to bed.  This morning I can't help but think how little he understands about me and my feelings?  I've only just got out of bed as I thought what on earth have i got to get up for?? cleaning? homework?  So just laid there thinking about stuff. 

Anyway moan over.

Lily - you've got your folks here for the weekedn again haven't you? Sounds like you had a lovely day with DH yesterday.  made me laugh with your kun gFoo trousers!!!  I love aubergine... mmm... my favourite!!  In fact I may tell tim he has to take me out for italian meal later?  I love that started with the aubergine with cheese and tomoatoe on it.. can't remember what its called?

Katey - you make me laugh with you sewing them toms!!  How things with Robin?  He still out alot?

Sammy - sounds like your at the right clinic!    Lots of positive encouragement... I heard lots of good stuff too about cARE nots. X

Tracey -  

Love to you all and hope you have a lovely day. XXX


----------



## kateyl (Jun 12, 2005)

I have to say it Laura - I am with you. It doesn't quite compare does it....cycling and procreation. Mind you, in their warped little heads.......

Hi Lily, Hi Tracy, Hi Sammy, Hi Kim (if you're still there)

What a lovely weather day we've had! It's such a shame that I only have to look at the sun to turn bright red! Life has been pretty quiet and I have nothing to report. So, until tomorrow....

Katey xxx


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Morning ladies,
Wakey wakey Laura - time to get up !  Or you'll be finding maggots in your bed! I suppose the +ve about Tim is that he at least talked about his feelings even if we as women all know NOTHING can compare with the desire for a baby. So, did you contact any clinics for open days this weekend?

Hi Katey - I turn bright red too in sun, whereas DH being part Spanish soaks it up like it's giving him energy. How's your mum and dad? And Robin too?

Hi Tracy, Sammy and Kim.

Busy day yesterday out and about with mother, getting oddments eg bed linen, pond pump, etc, whilst DH cleared the pond and made a water feature. Then got home to find DH and dad wondering where we'd got too, fortunately we'd brought a chinese takeaway to soften them up.   Then DH and I quickly had to get changed and went to a piano concert which was really relaxing - wish I hadn't been so busy all day though as I annoyingly drifted off a couple of times. Good job DH was there to nudge me  .

Awaiting sister and family today and a friend coming over, so see you this evening  .

Lots of love, Lily. xx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Good Morning - Happy Sunday!!!!

How are you all? I have been sooooooo busy but I have been reading the thread! Just now got an hour to myself to catch up on all the news and post!

Have to say first though - SaTan is NOT buried under the patio     Although I have felt like doing it a few times  

*Laura* - sending you huggles sweetheart  I am pleased to hear that Tim finally opened up a bit to you honey, that is a good sign! Although, like Lily and Katey, I don't quite get the parallel between cycling and having a baby! That said, I am sure Baz would use the same type of parallel if ever he had to give up football!  It is so hard to stay positive hun I know, but you are doing brilliantly! Here are some positive vibes for you          About the donor eggs thing honey, you know that I have to use donor eggs and please don't forget that I am ALWAYS here if you need someone to talk to - just send me a PM sweetheart, I can arranged to meet you in the chatroom, or give you my mobile number and you can give me a tinkle! 

*Lily * - Fancy nodding off during the concert    that made me chuckle! Methinks you might be overdoing it a tad honey - slow down a bit!  Sounds like you have a busy day planned today too! Enjoy yourself honey but remember not to overdo things! Ok? Right, lecture over  

*Katey * -



kateyl said:


> I am quite jolly. Have no idea why. Life sucks a wee bit at the mo....dad wanted to know last night when I had given birth () and mum is near a breakdown. Add that to Robin's new found desire to be out nearly every night and I could just scream! BUT that would achieve zilch so I will not let them get me down!


Wow honey, lots of things going on there! I am sooooooo glad you are still feeling upbeat though hunnie and not letting them get you down! You need to take care of yourself right now, not think of other people too! Although send Robin my way and he wont be wanting to go out for a while after the lecture I would give him!   

Sammy - hello and welcome honey  How are things with you today? I am looking forward to getting to know you honey    

Well, no news from me really! Surprising as I dont seem to have stopped, but mainly work and Stan occupying my time! We have started taking him out on short walks now - just in the fields surrounding my parents house where it is quiet. He is LOVING it! After all the hassle we had with the lead at the beginning, now if I show him the lead he runs to the door and starts scrabbling to get out  

I havent heard anything from the clinic since receiving my treatment plan, so I am assuming all is still on track. It's so different when you have donor eggs because you dont go through the stimming/downregging etc and just have to sit tight and hope and pray that the donor is responding well, etc. So, I suppose in my case, no news is good news!

Well, I suppose I had best catch up with the rest of my boards and then get dressed! Still slobbing around in my pj's and there is a young ADONIS in my next door neighbours garden doing some digging. Hey no kidding I can hardly drag myself away from the window! He is young, blond, very fit and has just a pair of shorts on! Oh, I love this weather   

Take good care everyone
Love and huge hugs
Tracy
xxx


----------



## SammyB (Apr 11, 2007)

Morning! 

Well I'm gutted! My cycle has been abandoned. Got the call yesterday afternoon.  I've had a poor response to the drugs and only just about produced 3 follies. 

Feel very disappointed, a bit numb and not knowing what else to say really   

I hopefully will get an appt soon for a review and will start again soon - fingers crossed. Really hoping for the short protocol this time and a higher dose of menopur to boost things   

Hope everyone is enjoying the sunshine and thank you so much for your kind words. 

Looking forward to getting to know everyone.


----------



## kateyl (Jun 12, 2005)

Sammy

That really does suck. It's strange that you did so well on clomid and not so well now...that shows it MUST be down to the drugs so get them to monitor your levels like never before next time. When can you go again

Keep the faith poppet - it will work out. 

Katey xxx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Really sorry to hear that Sammy  you must be so disappointed 
Fingers crossed for your next cycle hun, and lets hope they get the drugs dosage spot on this time and you get your dream 
Love
Tracy
x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi girls,

Oh Sammy, I'm so so sorry, i was devastated when mine was cancelled so I totally know where your coming from. Its such a let down. Why not come over to the poor responders thread...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=74535.0

We are all in the same boat and all have had a cycle abandoned I think, one of our ladies is preg too!! So that gives us some hope. XX

Next time they will know more about your body and you will have a better cycle I'm sure. XX

Katey & Lily - sounds like us three are a right bunch of pasty faced ladies!! I go red too... when we do finally meet up we will have to make sure its either in the winter or under a big shade!!

Katey - how are you doing? Hows your ma and pa? I know exactly why you are in such a good mood!! Its seeing your handsome sons face!! If I was you I would be walking around with a grin from ear to ear all the time too! Hows the diabetic business now? You got the all clear?

Lily - Hows you? Less tired? You sound so cultured! With you piano concert. Me and Tim went to a concert last new years eve in Prague it was so beautiful, everything seemed wonderful at that point (I was pregnant) it was a really magical night. XX

Tracey - glad your back.  And glad Stan is not under the patio... he settling in better now? Thanks for the offer of chatting over the ED, I do think it may be our next step, hopefully with my sisters eggs if she is still offering, really not sure how to bring it up? Anyway I will have my follow up cosultation before I make any decisions. Just feel we haven't got endless funds to throw away on my rubbish eggs. Head feels a bit screwed up at the moment to be honest.

Well I have contacted Bourne Hall and Lister for open days/ evenings, both are in about 4 weeks so should be about the same time as my follow up at Barts, which may be good, getting all the info about the same time. I read an report about poor responders and nat IVF and it concluded that it is no more successful over 4 attempts than a stimulated cycle. 

Me adn Tim went ut to the park on our bikes and had a picnic, that was nice. Read the paper and Mylene was in there with her lovely pregnant belly in a swim suit which made me sad. There was an interesting article about a olympic swimmer (sorry can't remember her name) who spent 100K on fertility treatment prior to having a baby this year, she is trying to start a charity to support people fund IVF, so maybe I'll write her a letter!!! 

I'm still feeling pretty low, I'm ok when Im busy, but as soon as I stop for a minute I get upset about it all. I know I have age on my side and as I am open to the idea of Egg Donation so hopefully I will be a mum some day, I just am angry that I have to go through all this and spend all the money we've saved to put down on a deposit for a house, when the scum bags where I live drink white lightening all day and still get preg.  I know life is unfair and there is no point being bitter about it, just have to get on with it.

Anyway... dinner time for me now. XX


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Good evening ladies,
First of all, so sorry Sammy to read your news. With being at such a good clinic though, I have faith they will have some positive changes to make to your treatment plan and I hope you restart very soon...

Tracy - lovely to hear from you. Yes, I admit I am overdoing it a little bit, but took your advice and when the coast was clear this afternoon snook off for an hour's nap, whilst my mother cooked a roast - so quite a good end to the day. Blimey the sun was intense today where we are, so didn't get as much done in the garden as I'd hoped. Do keep us informed of your treatment plan progress - it's very exciting. Your Mr Adonis made me laugh  . We unfortunately don't have any neighbours at all, let alone like that  .

Hi Laura. So pleased to hear you've contacted Bourn Hall and Lister. I forgot, I went to the Lister too. In the end the choice was between Bourn Hall and Notts Care for me - are you going to contact them too? They have quite a lot of satellite units where you can go for all the scans etc and then just go to Nottingham for EC and ET - maybe there's one near you? Your picnic sounds lovely. Hope you didn't beat Tim there though - doubt it would go down very well, what with men and their egos  , especially by bike! Regarding the concert - we see various things from folk to classic, but next week we're seeing a all singing/dancing lively group from Zimbabwe at the same place: looking forward to that. Hopefully it will be lively enough to keep me awake!

Hi Katey, looking forward to your news. Maybe after midnight?

Bye for now, Love Lily. xx


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

I've been deserted.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

i'M HERE!!!

Just popped on to say hi to you all.  I'm still at work,  feel a bit achy after my bikeriding yesterday!  Shows how unfit i am!!

I'm cold and tired, so I'm going to head home in a bit... I'll catch up later!

Lily - Would we ever desert you I think not!


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Oh Laura, you're so lovely  . Sounds like some self pampering needed tonight to warm you up and ease those aching limbs - hope you've got something scrummy for dinner? Love Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi girls,

I'm home and have been fed and watered.

I've got so fat, I need to lose some weight but i can't stop comfort eating, I'm eating chocolate everyday!!  I've not done that in years, just can't seem to stop.  Its amazing how life just takes over and you are back to work and normal stuff.

I'm meant to be going to Notts at the weekend, for Tims nephews 2nd birthday, not sure I can face going.    Everyone is lovely but I feel a failure (sorry Katey, i kow I shouldn't but I do!) and know they will all want to talk about it.

ANyway I'm off for a soak in the bath.. my poor aching bomes!!

How are you ladies?  Any gossip for me?

XXXX


----------



## kateyl (Jun 12, 2005)

No gossip here i'm afraid.  Except my body hurts in places I did not even know I had places!! I'm off to see an osteopath tomorrow at Robin's college to find out if he can tweak me in some way. Delightful!

Laura - if you cannot face it get Tim to drop you off in Leicester to see me instead! Plus how could you be cold today? It's a million degrees out there!
I have discovered, in Tesco, some Cadbury's milk choc bar with NO added sugar!!! Tastes almost like the real thing. I say get some of that and eat away...but be careful it can make you go bathroom!!!

Hi Lily....still resting I hope! Do you ache yet It's horrid (should not moan but....). What about the anaemia Any scans booked??

Hi Tracey, Sammy & Kim

Katey xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I was just cold at work as I had my office windows open and then everyone went home and it turned cold with all the windows open!

I've eaten some after eights and a piece of lemon drizzle cake!  Tut tut!

Lister emailed they can't fit us in for an open evening until June!  I don't want to go there anyway.  Hopefully Bourne Hall will be able to fit us in next month?! 

Katey - do you not have enough visitors already this weekend!!  Your such the hostess!  

Lily, Sammy & Tracey - XX 

I'm having an early night.  

Night girls XXXX


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Morning,
What visitors Katey? I'm confused. Have I missed something? Do you think we should end the thread and just pm, I don't mind?

No, I'm not really aching yet, only when I stop after a long day and need to rest my feet. They're retesting for anaemia in 4 weeks, hopefully I'm ok on the herbal pills.... As for scans I have one at clinic at 28wks, then a 4d one at 29 weeks. Bit nervous but looking forward to them.

Don't worry about the chocolate at the moment Laura - you are aware and that's the main thing. Enjoy for the moment and before long, you'll have your usual willpower back.

Must go, love Lily. xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New thread this way.......... 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=92216.0

N x


----------

